# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل فردا دوشنبه دوباره مطرح میشه .تاثیر مثبت امروز فقط 4 رای کم داشت .

## aliiran20

*​سلام دوستان
از منبع فوق موثق
فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و این دفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا ی تصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 3-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...*

----------


## biology115

این خبر رو هم حتما یکی از افراد با نفوذ به شما رسوندن ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Calvin Harris

> *سلام دوستان
> از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
> فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
> و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
> یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
> *


دوست عزیز محض اطلاع مجلس فقط روزهای یکشنبه/سه شنبه/چهارشنبه صحن علنی داره؟ اونوقت چطور فردا دوباره بررسی میشه؟ شما خیلی پوپولیستی عمل میکنی تا قبل از امروز میگفتی یه خبر عالی دارم که این شد، حالا هم که داری اینو میگی، ما اعصابمون خورد هست از این بیشتر خورد نکن لطفن!!!

----------


## Mohsen2

> *سلام دوستان
> از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
> فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
> و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
> یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
> *


اسم کلمه *منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق که میاد باید بی خیال شد نه مطرح میشه و نه رای میاره تمام
*

----------


## aliiran20

> دوست عزیز محض اطلاع مجلس فقط روزهای یکشنبه/سه شنبه/چهارشنبه صحن علنی داره؟ اونوقت چطور فردا دوباره بررسی میشه؟ شما خیلی پوپولیستی عمل میکنی تا قبل از امروز میگفتی یه خبر عالی دارم که این شد، حالا هم که داری اینو میگی، ما اعصابمون خورد هست از این بیشتر خورد نکن لطفن!!!



من ازتون التماس میکنم یکبار دیگه برید صحبت آخر باهنر امروز را گوش بکنید..فرمودن فردا جلسه بعدی مجلس ..این که مشخص میشه ...من نمیدونم دلیل این همه بدبینی چیه ....

----------


## aliiran20

> این خبر رو هم حتما یکی از افراد با نفوذ به شما رسوندن ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟


*نه دوست من من خودم تماس گرفتم ....
میشه باو رکرد میشه باور نکرد..
فردا مشخص میشه 
امروز هم  3-4 تا را یکم آورد....*

----------


## aliiran20

> اسم کلمه *منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق که میاد باید بی خیال شد نه مطرح میشه و نه رای میاره تمام
> *


*من مشکلی با گفتنن اسم اون فرد ندارم ...میشه تا فردا منتظر موند که من دروغگو هستم یا راستگو...*

----------


## Calvin Harris

> من ازتون التماس میکنم یکبار دیگه برید صحبت آخر باهنر امروز را گوش بکنید..فرمودن فردا جلسه بعدی مجلس ..این که مشخص میشه ...من نمیدونم دلیل این همه بدبینی چیه ....


آقا این روزهایی که گفتم روال عادی مجلسه و خیلی وقته این شکل هست، فقط برای انتخابات تغییرش دادن، الان دلیلی نداره تغییرش بدن در ضمن خود آقای باهنر این رو فرستاد کمیسیون دوباره چرا باید طرح شه؟. شما اول بگو اون منبع فوق موثق کی هست؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> *من مشکلی با گفتنن اسم اون فرد ندارم ...میشه تا فردا منتظر موند که من دروغگو هستم یا راستگو...*


اینقدر دروغ گفته شد کسی راست بگه هم باور نمیکنیم .فوقش فردا بره رو صحن اخرش چی بازم 4تا پیدا میشن که رای ندن

----------


## aliiran20

> اینقدر دروغ گفته شد کسی راست بگه هم باور نمیکنیم .فوقش فردا بره رو صحن اخرش چی بازم 4تا پیدا میشن که رای ندن


*دوست عزیز من مگه من مریض هستم که دروغ بگم 
در مورد جلسه بعدی تو نطق پایانی باهنر آخر جلسه خودم شنیدم فردا جلسه علنی هست ..مگر اینکه اشتباه لفظی شده باشه 
2-در این مورد فردا خودم شخصا 10 دقیقه پیش تلفنی صحبت کردم ..گفتند طرحم اینطوری هستش که بجای تاثیر مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد ..اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته بشه و فقط تاثیر مثبت آورده بشه ...اشون هم البته گفتن فردا..
*

----------


## Calvin Harris

> *دوست عزیز من مگه من مریض هستم که دروغ بگم 
> در مورد جلسه بعدی تو نطق پایانی باهنر آخر جلسه خودم شنیدم فردا جلسه علنی هست ..مگر اینکه اشتباه لفظی شده باشه 
> 2-در این مورد فردا خودم شخصا 10 دقیقه پیش تلفنی صحبت کردم ..گفتند طرحم اینطوری هستش که بجای تاثیر مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد ..اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته بشه و فقط تاثیر مثبت آورده بشه ...اشون هم البته گفتن فردا..
> *


آقا عصبیم کردی؛ بگو چه کسی این را گفت(ادبی هم گفتم)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## وحید ی

[QUOTE=aliiran20;795087]*من مشکلی با گفتنن اسم اون فرد ندارم ...میشه تا فردا منتظر موند که من دروغگو هستم یا راستگو...*[/
سلام ببینید فرض هم بذارید که امسال مثبت بشه مطمن باشین برنامه جوری میشه که سال بعد قطعیه 
عالیجنابان اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه شما با این وضی که صیح تا شب انجمن هستید کی درس میخونید برا کنکور ؟ یعنی الان کاملا اماده کنکورید فقط مشکلتون تاثیر معدل اگه بردارن همه کساییکه اینجا هستن  مثلا پزشکی هستن....؟!!خدا کنه...

----------


## aliiran20

> آقا این روزهایی که گفتم روال عادی مجلسه و خیلی وقته این شکل هست، فقط برای انتخابات تغییرش دادن، الان دلیلی نداره تغییرش بدن در ضمن خود آقای باهنر این رو فرستاد کمیسیون دوباره چرا باید طرح شه؟. شما اول بگو اون منبع فوق موثق کی هست؟


*دوست عزیز من، مگه من مریضم دروغ بگم ...من اتفاقی اون لحظات آخر مجلس را گشو دادم حدود ساعت 10:30 مهندس باهنر گفتن فردا جلسه بعدی
با این نماینده محترم مجل سهم که صحبت کردم فرمودند که قردا برسی میشه وپیشنهادم اینطوری هستش که بجای تاثیر مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد اون قید 25 درصد حذف بشه و مشکل حل یشه ..ایوشن فرمودند که 3-4 سه -چهار تا رای امروز کم داشته است...
*

----------


## Calvin Harris

> *دوست عزیز من، مگه من مریضم دروغ بگم ...من اتفاقی اون لحظات آخر مجلس را گشو دادم حدود ساعت 10:30 مهندس باهنر گفتن فردا جلسه بعدی
> با این نماینده محترم مجل سهم که صحبت کردم فرمودند که قردا برسی میشه وپیشنهادم اینطوری هستش که بجای تاثیر مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد اون قید 25 درصد حذف بشه و مشکل حل یشه ..ایوشن فرمودند که 3-4 سه -چهار تا رای امروز کم داشته است...
> *


شما فایل صوتی اون رو بذار من قبولت میکنم

----------


## aliiran20

> شما فایل صوتی اون رو بذار من قبولت میکنم


*
کدوم فایل صوتی ؟؟
فردا جلسه هستش؟؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> *دوست عزیز محض اطلاع مجلس فقط روزهای یکشنبه/سه شنبه/چهارشنبه صحن علنی داره؟* اونوقت چطور فردا دوباره بررسی میشه؟ شما خیلی پوپولیستی عمل میکنی تا قبل از امروز میگفتی یه خبر عالی دارم که این شد، حالا هم که داری اینو میگی، ما اعصابمون خورد هست از این بیشتر خورد نکن لطفن!!!


فردا دوشنبه هم جلسه علنی برگزار میشه ، رأس ساعت 8 صبح  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> دوست عزیز محض اطلاع مجلس فقط روزهای یکشنبه/سه شنبه/چهارشنبه صحن علنی داره؟ اونوقت چطور فردا دوباره بررسی میشه؟ شما خیلی پوپولیستی عمل میکنی تا قبل از امروز میگفتی یه خبر عالی دارم که این شد، حالا هم که داری اینو میگی، ما اعصابمون خورد هست از این بیشتر خورد نکن لطفن!!!


اقا کی گفته مجلس فردا جلسه نداره اتفاقا داره اگه باور ندارید برید سایت مجلس و ببینید که نوشته جلسات علنی این هفته مجلس از یکشنبه تا سه شنبه است

----------


## Calvin Harris

> *
> کدوم فایل صوتی ؟؟
> فردا جلسه هستش؟؟*


فایل صوتی صحبتت با منبع موثق.
در ضمن الان صحبت آقای باهنر رو گوش دادم گفتم فردا صحن علنی مجلس برای دستور کار هفتگی هست که یعنی بقیه مسائل رو حل میکنن. این مساله که رفت کمیسیون دلیلی نداره برگرده

----------


## aliiran20

> فایل صوتی صحبتت با منبع موثق.
> در ضمن الان صحبت آقای باهنر رو گوش دادم گفتم فردا صحن علنی مجلس برای دستور کار هفتگی هست که یعنی بقیه مسائل رو حل میکنن. این مساله که رفت کمیسیون دلیلی نداره برگرده


*فایل صوتی..من هیچ وقت در عمرم صدای کسی را ضبط نمیکنم (و واقعا این اخلاقی هست هر کسی اینکار را میکند ..من در عمرم حتی یکبار هم اینکار رانکرده ام )و اصلا مهم نیست شما باورکنی یا نکنی ...شما درست میگی اصلا ..الان هم شب هست ....وماست هم سیاه هستش*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

اقا اصلا بیاد حداکثر25 درصد رو برداره یعنی بیان بیشترش کنن؟
خوب اون ک میشه همون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا اصلا بیاد حداکثر25 درصد رو برداره یعنی بیان بیشترش کنن؟
> خوب اون ک میشه همون


نه واسه 95 بیشتر از 25 درصد نمیشه اگر هم بشه تاثیر مثبت هستش و چندان مهم نیست  :Yahoo (1): 
کجاش میشه همون داداش  :Yahoo (4):  اون کجا و این کجا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SkyWalker313

[quote=وحید ی;795098]


> *من مشکلی با گفتنن اسم اون فرد ندارم ...میشه تا فردا منتظر موند که من دروغگو هستم یا راستگو...*[/
> سلام ببینید فرض هم بذارید که امسال مثبت بشه مطمن باشین برنامه جوری میشه که سال بعد قطعیه 
> عالیجنابان اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه شما با این وضی که صیح تا شب انجمن هستید کی درس میخونید برا کنکور ؟ یعنی الان کاملا اماده کنکورید فقط مشکلتون تاثیر معدل اگه بردارن همه کساییکه اینجا هستن  مثلا پزشکی هستن....؟!!خدا کنه...


خدایی حرف دل منم زدی بعضیا اینجا هستن بگم 24 ساعت انلاین الکی نگفتم هستن که می گم بعد دنبال تاثیر مثبت و حذف معدلن. والا برادر خودم با معدل 15 دیپلم الان داره تهران کامپیوتر می خونه. نشست برا کنکور مثل ادم خوند قبول شد رفت پی زندگیش یه ذره هم به معدلش فکر نمی کرد باو برین بشینین بخونین برا کنکور معدل کیلو چنده شما اگه درس خون باشی کنکورو درست می دی

----------


## aliiran20

> اقا اصلا بیاد حداکثر25 درصد رو برداره یعنی بیان بیشترش کنن؟
> خوب اون ک میشه همون


*دوست عزیز تاثیر مثبت باشه ولی قید حداکثر را بر میدارن !!!تا مغایرت با روح قانون ( که میگه ظرف 5 سال 85 درصد تاثیر ) نداشته باشه 
ولی وع تاثیر تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود ....*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> نه واسه 95 بیشتر از 25 درصد نمیشه اگر هم بشه تاثیر مثبت هستش و چندان مهم نیست 
> کجاش میشه همون داداش  اون کجا و این کجا


ن بابا 
خدا نکنه بیشتر 25 درصد شه

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها سنخرانی مجلس رو گوش کردم
الان هیچ کدوم از گزینه ها رای نیاورد

تاثیر قطعی
تاثیر مثبت 


پیشنهاد بعدی کمیسیون چیه؟

----------


## aliiran20

> بچه ها سنخرانی مجلس رو گوش کردم
> الان هیچ کدوم از گزینه ها رای نیاورد
> 
> تاثیر قطعی
> تاثیر مثبت 
> 
> 
> پیشنهاد بعدی کمیسیون چیه؟


*کمسیون را نمیدونم ولی اونا دارن سعی میکنند قطعی بشه که امروز 2 بار رای نیاورد...
ولی طرح دکتر توکی اینه که تاثیر مثبت باشه و به تدریج افزایش پیدا کنه ولی نوع تاثیر مثبت ...*

----------


## aliiran20

> ن بابا 
> خدا نکنه بیشتر 25 درصد شه


*دوست عزیز این که بهتره خیی بهتره از پیشنهاد زاهدی فیاضی و سنجشه ..اونا میگن قطعی و همینطور افزایش پیدا کنه 
دکتر توکلی میگه مثبت و سال به سال افزایش پیدا کنه ...
خیلی فرق داره 
اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست این 2 تا طرح*

----------


## rezarko13

صب مجلس هس ببینین تو سایت رادیو فردا راس میگه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## rezarko13

نمیدونم فقط میدونم جلسه دارن

----------


## M.M.B

> بچه ها سنخرانی مجلس رو گوش کردم
> الان هیچ کدوم از گزینه ها رای نیاورد
> 
> تاثیر قطعی
> تاثیر مثبت 
> 
> 
> پیشنهاد بعدی کمیسیون چیه؟



 :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5): 


داداش یک دفعه بگو کلا تاثیر معدل رای نیاوره!!!

اخه مگه به غیر از تاثیر مثبت و تاثیر قطعی حالت دیگه ای هم داریم؟ :Yahoo (112): 

یکم قضیه پیچیده شده!!

میگم نیان اینا هی طولش بدن تا تصمیم گیری بیفته واسه مجلس بعد! خودشون رو از زیر فشار در بیارن.

----------


## After4Ever

بچه این جا نظرتون رو بگید تا خبرگزاری ها نظرمون رو بشنوند

به دلیل عدم تصویب ماده واحده طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت

----------


## mehdi.den

بعد از 200 بار زنگ زدن دکتر فیاضی جوابمو داد اخرش گفت هون که صبح بررسی شد و رای نیاورد
گفتم خوب حالا باز بررسی میکنید ؟ گفت بعید میدونم کمیسیون نظر دیگه ای داشته باشه 
گفتم دکتر اخرش چی گگفت همون که ضبح رای نیاورد میشه ملاک احتمالا
خیلی برا خودم متاسفم من موافق قطعی بودم اما حیف
ایشالا کنکور

----------


## GHZO7

> بعد از 200 بار زنگ زدن دکتر فیاضی جوابمو داد اخرش گفت هون که صبح بررسی شد و رای نیاورد
> گفتم خوب حالا باز بررسی میکنید ؟ گفت بعید میدونم کمیسیون نظر دیگه ای داشته باشه 
> گفتم دکتر اخرش چی گگفت همون که ضبح رای نیاورد میشه ملاک احتمالا
> خیلی برا خودم متاسفم من موافق قطعی بودم اما حیف
> ایشالا کنکور


منظورش این بودکه اصلا تاثیر قطعی در کار نیست؟

----------


## mehdi.den

> منظورش این بودکه اصلا تاثیر قطعی در کار نیست؟


رای دیوان

----------


## biology115

> رای دیوان


خودش اینو گفت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> این خبر رو هم حتما یکی از افراد با نفوذ به شما رسوندن ، آره ؟؟؟؟؟


بچه های بالا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehdi.den

> خودش اینو گفت ؟؟؟؟؟


اره از صبح داشتم زنگ میزدم در دسترس نبود تا اینکه جواب داد 
خدایی ظلمه ما که معدلمون بالاس نامردیه حالا

----------


## biology115

> بچه های بالا


یا شایدم بچه های سپاه ...

----------


## biology115

> اره از صبح داشتم زنگ میزدم در دسترس نبود تا اینکه جواب داد 
> خدایی ظلمه ما که معدلمون بالاس نامردیه حالا


اون موقع که تاثیر قطعی بود نامردی نبود ، حالا یه دفعه نامردی شد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

> بعد از 200 بار زنگ زدن دکتر فیاضی جوابمو داد اخرش گفت هون که صبح بررسی شد و رای نیاورد
> گفتم خوب حالا باز بررسی میکنید ؟ گفت بعید میدونم کمیسیون نظر دیگه ای داشته باشه 
> گفتم دکتر اخرش چی گگفت همون که ضبح رای نیاورد میشه ملاک احتمالا
> خیلی برا خودم متاسفم من موافق قطعی بودم اما حیف
> ایشالا کنکور



یاد حرف دیروزت افتادم
این ها اصلا نمی دونند رای دیوان چی بوده...... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mehdi.den

به یکی دیگه هم زنگ زدم کم مونده بود فحش بده بهم که چرا زنگ زدی
گفتم 2 ماه مونده به کنکور همه درگیریم خوب گفت مثل بولدوزر بخونید فقط

----------


## biology115

> یاد حرف دیروزت افتادم
> این ها اصلا نمی دونند رای دیوان چی بوده......


اصلا میدونن دیوان چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ کیه ؟؟؟؟؟ کجاست ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها علی رغم اینکه 1 درصد به دموکراسی و آزادی بیان در این مملکت اعتقاد ندارم ولی باید اعتراف کنم اعتراضات شما جلوی تاثیرقطعی رو فعلا گرفت


که این نشون میده وضع مملکت داره بهتر میشه

----------


## mohammadi91

این دوستمون که میگه فردا بررسی میشه شما که میگید این طور جالب هست هر کی یه چیزی میگه ..خوبه همه هم با نماینده ها در ارتباط هستن  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## After4Ever

> اصلا میدونن دیوان چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ کیه ؟؟؟؟؟ کجاست ؟؟؟؟؟



جمله ی من نبود از یک نفر دیگه نقل قول کردم

----------


## GHZO7

> نه همسایشون! 
> 
> شوخی بود جدی نگیر


سلام
شما لیسانس چه رشته ای داشتین؟

----------


## biology115

> سلام
> شما لیسانس چه رشته ای داشتین؟


آبیاری گیاهان دریایی ،

شوخی کردم جدی نگیر ...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اون موقع که تاثیر قطعی بود نامردی نبود ، حالا یه دفعه نامردی شد ؟؟؟؟؟


هر چی به ضرر اینا باشه میشه نا مردی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdi.den

> بچه ها علی رغم اینکه 1 درصد به دموکراسی و آزادی بیان در این مملکت اعتقاد ندارم ولی باید اعتراف کنم اعتراضات شما جلوی تاثیرقطعی رو فعلا گرفت
> 
> 
> که این نشون میده وضع مملکت داره بهتر میشه


به توکلی هم زنگ زدم خودش نبود گوشیش دست منشیش بود گفت در جریان نیستم من اما تا از کمیسیون برگزده به عمر این مجلس نمیرسه
خاک بر سر این مملکت حیف اون همه وقت که برا نهایی گذاشتم کاش همون پارسال انتخاب رشته میکردم نامردیهههههههههههههه

----------


## mohammadi91

اون دوستی که با اقای توکلی در ارتباط هست شما که  یک حرف دیگه میزنید میشه بفرمایید کی راست میگه کلی تناقض هست

----------


## mohammadi91

ما  که پیام میدیم یک بار جواب نمیدن چه طور با شما ها صحبت میکنن؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.den

> اون دوستی که با اقای توکلی در ارتباط هست شما که  یک حرف دیگه میزنید میشه بفرمایید کی راست میگه کلی تناقض هست


والا من 1 ساعت پیش زنگ زدم نمیدونم کی چی گفت اما منشیش به من اینجوری گفت 
بعدش زنگ زدم به فیاضی که گفت همون چیزی که صبح شد همونه گفتم دکتر گناه ما که معدلمون بالاس چیه گفت دست من نیست دیگه

----------


## After4Ever

> به توکلی هم زنگ زدم خودش نبود گوشیش دست منشیش بود گفت در جریان نیستم من اما تا از کمیسیون برگزده به عمر این مجلس نمیرسه
> خاک بر سر این مملکت حیف اون همه وقت که برا نهایی گذاشتم کاش همون پارسال انتخاب رشته میکردم نامردیهههههههههههههه


به هر حال فعلا رقابت مملکت برای دانشگاه تهران بالاتر از معدل 20 و فقط بستگی به سوال تشریحی زیست نداره
خودت می دونی که سوالای زیست کنکور از نظر مفهومی بودن سختی قابل قیاس با کنکور نیست

دلیل اصلی مقاومت با تاثیر معدل هم بدلیل جبران ناپذیر بودنشه...به هر حال پچه ها در سن 17 سالگی بازیگوش هستن یکی دوسال بعد یا اصلا بعد سربازی می فهمن درس چقدر خوبه و دوباره تصمیم بهادامه تحصیل می گیرند...و رقابت اصلی شروع میشه

----------


## mehdi.den

درسته نامردیه تاثیر ندادن معدل اما از صبح اندازه کافی حرص خوردم ایشالا تو کنکور هممون به چیزی که براش تلاش کردیم برسیم به اندازه تلاشمون

----------


## biology115

دوستان چند تا خاطره :

----------


## Hossein.A

> داداش یک دفعه بگو کلا تاثیر معدل رای نیاوره!!!
> 
> اخه مگه به غیر از تاثیر مثبت و تاثیر قطعی حالت دیگه ای هم داریم؟
> 
> یکم قضیه پیچیده شده!!
> 
> میگم نیان اینا هی طولش بدن تا تصمیم گیری بیفته واسه مجلس بعد! خودشون رو از زیر فشار در بیارن.


اتفاقا به نظرم مجلس بعدی ادم تحصیلکرده ای که حداقل تو دانشگاه امام صادق نبودن بیشتر داره !
اینایی که میبینین مدرکا همه از دانشگاه امام صادق : ))

----------


## bbehzad

بچه هایی که رادیو گوش دادین صبح دقیقا به چی رای منفی دادن؟

----------


## rezarko13

> بچه هایی که رادیو گوش دادین صبح دقیقا به چی رای منفی دادن؟


به تاثیر قطعی بعدش مثبت بعدشم به خود قانون خخخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بچه هایی که رادیو گوش دادین صبح دقیقا به چی رای منفی دادن؟


والا به همه چی ! طرحی که قرار بود تاثیر رو مثبت کنه به خاطر این "حداکثر 25 درصد تاثیر" با چنتا اختلاف رای نیورد . ماده واحده کمیسیون هم رای نیورد . کلا اینا نمیخواستن امروز چیزی تصویب بشه

----------


## mehdi.den

> والا به همه چی ! طرحی که قرار بود تاثیر رو مثبت کنه به خاطر این "حداکثر 25 درصد تاثیر" با چنتا اختلاف رای نیورد . ماده واحده کمیسیون هم رای نیورد . کلا اینا نمیخواستن امروز چیزی تصویب بشه


امروز اعصاب نماینده ها خورد بود خخخ  همرو از دم منفی میدادن شانس ما

----------


## bbehzad

> والا به همه چی ! طرحی که قرار بود تاثیر رو مثبت کنه به خاطر این "حداکثر 25 درصد تاثیر" با چنتا اختلاف رای نیورد . ماده واحده کمیسیون هم رای نیورد . کلا اینا نمیخواستن امروز چیزی تصویب بشه


  دقیقا تاثیر مثبت به رای گذاشته شده بود؟

----------


## Calvin Harris

با توجه به استدلالهای شما الان تاثیر کلا حذف شد؟؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## After4Ever

*منم از حرف یکسری نماینده حرص خوردم که نماینده نمی دونه اگر شرط معدل هم باشه موسسات کنکور سود کلانشون رو دارند 
هنوز هیچی نشده کانون شبکه 3 آموزش امتحان نهایی میده!!
بابا دلیل رقابت شدید دانشگاه بخاطره کنکور نیست بخاطره بیکاریه! می دونی شیمی تهران با داروسازی چقدر اوضاع مالیش فرق داره!!! پس ارزش داره داوطلب پشت کنکور بمونه جتی 3 سال

شیمی بخونه بیکار بشه یا.....

یا اینکه این موسسات پول در میارن بخدا باسه بیکاریه بیشتر این افرادی که کار می کنند دوستای من در دانشگاه تهران هستن اکثرا هم از شاخه ی فنی و مهندسی هستن که بازار کار خوبی نداره پس مجبورا به این مشاغل روی بیارن 

مثل نتورک مارکتینگ* :Yahoo (105):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *سلام دوستان
> از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
> فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
> و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
> یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
> *


داداش دهن همه رو سرویس کردی اینقد تاپیک زدی و پست دادی . بذار همه چیز روال خودش رو طی کنه . نمیخواد اینقد اینجا تاپیک بزنی بذار ملت درسشون رو بخونن !

جهت اطلاع ، آقای توکلی طرحشون رو بدون قید 25 درصد حداکثر دوباره میدن مجلس ، برا محکم کاری با یکی دیگه از نماینده ها هم هماهنگ کردیم امروز یه طرح براش فکس میکنیم که فردا به رای گذاشته بشه . دوستان برید درستون رو بخونید دلیلی نداره پیگیر این قضایا باشید . 
ممنون

----------


## mohammadi91

> دقیقا تاثیر مثبت به رای گذاشته شده بود؟


بله طرح دکتر توکلی بود که رای نیاورد .

----------


## 7p7

> دقیقا تاثیر مثبت به رای گذاشته شده بود؟


بله پيشنهاد توكلى بود به خاطر اينكه گفته بود "حداكثر" ٢٥ مثبت باهاش مخالفت كردن

----------


## mehdi.den

> دقیقا تاثیر مثبت به رای گذاشته شده بود؟


اره رای نیاورد اونم
من گفتم الانه که کلیات لایحه رو هم به رای بزارن  دوباره تا رای نیاره خخخ
اوسکولن نماینده ها شدیدا

----------


## bbehzad

> اره رای نیاورد اونم
> من گفتم الانه که کلیات لایحه رو هم به رای بزارن  دوباره تا رای نیاره خخخ
> اوسکولن نماینده ها شدیدا


  اسکول نیستن اختلافاتشونو دارن روی این موضوع برجسته میکنن.لج بازی شده.

----------


## mohammadi91

> اسکول نیستن اختلافاتشونو دارن روی این موضوع برجسته میکنن.لج بازی شده.



درسته معلوم هم نیست چی میشه ..ای کاش هرچی بود زودتر تموم میشد خسته شدیم.هر کسی یک تحلیل هر کسی یک نظر.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اسکول نیستن اختلافاتشونو دارن روی این موضوع برجسته میکنن.لج بازی شده.


دقیقا الان چند دستگی شده و تا حدودی به ضرر ماست . آقای توکلی میخواست تاثیر رو مثبت کنه لاهوتی مخالفت کرد گفت اصن هیچی نباید تاثیر بدن  :Yahoo (21):  اگه اینو نمیگفت الان مثبت شده بودا ...

----------


## bbehzad

خب الان فرستادن کمسیون چی بشه؟مگه کمسیونم میخواست مثبت شه؟

----------


## rezarko13

باهنرم فهمید قانون مشکل داره به زاهدی پیرخرفت گف ابهام داره خخخخ

----------


## bbehzad

پس مشکل بین تاثیر مثبت و کلا حذفه.پس برید درستونو بخونید چون مثبت میشه.دیگه بیشتر از این واسه معدل وقت تلف نکنید بهتره چون 75  درصد همچنان کنکوره.خیلیا واسه 25 درصد از75 درصد غافل شدن.

----------


## rezarko13

به تماس هاتون ادامه بدید ما پیروزیم

----------


## mohammadi91

> پس مشکل بین تاثیر مثبت و کلا حذفه.پس برید درستونو بخونید چون مثبت میشه.دیگه بیشتر از این واسه معدل وقت تلف نکنید بهتره چون 75  درصد همچنان کنکوره.خیلیا واسه 25 درصد از75 درصد غافل شدن.


نه بابا فقط یک رای کم داشت تا قطعی شه

----------


## aliiran20

> نه بابا فقط یک رای کم داشت تا قطعی شه


*خب دلیل اش این بود برای بار دوم مطرح شدو پیشنهادات رای نیاورد ..از نظر روانی پس گفتن همین خوبه ولی چون را ی نیاورد ..پیشنهاد دکترتوکلی مطرح میشه که تاثیر مثبت باشه ولی به تدریجافزایش پیدا میکنه این تاثیر مثبت ....*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

من که هنوز هم نفهمیدم - وقتی تاثیر میدن چه فرقی میکنه که مثبت باشه یا قطعی - میدونم فرق میکنه اما از نظر تاثیر میگم وقتی مثبت بشه باز هم همونه دیگه - اونایی که معدل بالاتری دارن رتبشون بهتر میشه -اگه قطعی هم بشه باز هم همون و اونایی که معدل بالاتری دارن رتبشون بهتر میشه
الکی دارین خودتونو گول میزنین

----------


## SkyWalker313

به خدا با بحث تو این تاپیک و انجمن چیزی تصویب نمیشه پاشین برین درستونو بخونین انقدم به این که چی گفتن و چی شد و و و و فکر نکنید تصویبم بشه شما درس نخونین قبول میشین عایا؟ وقت طلاس به جان شما

----------


## After4Ever

> من که هنوز هم نفهمیدم - وقتی تاثیر میدن چه فرقی میکنه که مثبت باشه یا قطعی - میدونم فرق میکنه اما از نظر تاثیر میگم وقتی مثبت بشه باز هم همونه دیگه - اونایی که معدل بالاتری دارن رتبشون بهتر میشه -اگه قطعی هم بشه باز هم همون و اونایی که معدل بالاتری دارن رتبشون بهتر میشه


معدل 12 برای رتبه 2000 کشوری باید 200 کشوری رو بزنه!

----------


## Milad98

ما که نفهمیدیم!

احتمال کدوم بیشتره بالاخره؟
این همه بحث نتیجه نهایی چی شده فعلا؟

----------


## biology115

> ما که نفهمیدیم!
> 
> احتمال کدوم بیشتره بالاخره؟
> این همه بحث نتیجه نهایی چی شده فعلا؟


فعلا بحث سر تاثیر مثبت و حذف تاثیر هست ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دقیقا تاثیر مثبت به رای گذاشته شده بود؟


یبه تاثیر مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد . انشاءالله فردا رای میاره بدون قید 25 درصد .

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها جلسه بعدی مجلس کیه؟؟؟
بر چه اساسی میگید فردا؟

----------


## khaan

> اره از صبح داشتم زنگ میزدم در دسترس نبود تا اینکه جواب داد 
> خدایی ظلمه ما که معدلمون بالاس نامردیه حالا


تاثیر مستقیم سوابق زیان آور است مخصوصا برای شما معدل 20 عزیز !!

----------


## Calvin Harris

> بچه ها جلسه بعدی مجلس کیه؟؟؟
> بر چه اساسی میگید فردا؟


جلسه بعدی فردا هست.چون بدلیل جلسه نمایندگان جدید مجلس امروز مجلس زودتر تموم شد و بقیه موند برای فردا و سه شنبه. خود آقای باهنر هم در انتها گفتند فردا جلسه داریم. اما اینکه فردا تاثیر بحث میشه یا نه رو نمیدونم که ظاهرا دوستان میگن طرح آقای توکلی بدون قید حداکثر طرح میشه

----------


## Milad98

> فعلا بحث سر تاثیر مثبت و حذف تاثیر هست ...


احتماله حذف تاثیر زیاده؟؟!!

----------


## samir93

دوستان عزیز،من با چندتا از نماینده ها صحبت کردم و چندتا نکته مشترک بود توی صحبت های همشون:
1.امروز طرح تاثیر مسقیم معدل فقط وفقط 1 رای  کم داشت،اونم بخاطر اینکه فقط تعداد رای های مثبت دقیقا 50درصد حاضرین شدو که واسه تصیویب باید50درصد علاوه 1رای باشه!
2.تعداد مخلالفان هم در تصویب دو فوریت .هم در کلیات وهم در جزییات تقریبا ثابت و حدو55 نفر بوده است  تحت هیچ شرایطی طرحی غیر از طرح اصلی رای نخواهد اورد.
3.طبق قوانین این طرح انقدر به رای گذاشته میشه تاتصویب شه و یعنی چه الا ن چه یک روز قبل ازکنکور نهایتا تصویب خواهد شد.
4.امروز رای منفی به طرح داده نشد بلکه تعداد رای مثبت 1 عدد کمتر از حدنصاب شد و در عین حال بیش از 2برابر مخالفان بود و هرطرحی مخالفان بدهند با رای اکثریت رد خواهد شد.
5.اینارو گفتم ک منتظر تاثیری جز مستقیم نباشید .دیر یا زود تصویب خواهدشد
یاعلی

----------


## Mr.mTf

رفته  به کمیسیون
یعنی الان رای فقط رای اعضای کمسیون ومجدد به رای گیری نمیزارن
حرف یکی از دوستان
درسته؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## After4Ever

> دوستان عزیز،من با چندتا از نماینده ها صحبت کردم و چندتا نکته مشترک بود توی صحبت های همشون:
> 1.امروز طرح تاثیر مسقیم معدل فقط وفقط 1 رای  کم داشت،اونم بخاطر اینکه فقط تعداد رای های مثبت دقیقا 50درصد حاضرین شدو که واسه تصیویب باید50درصد علاوه 1رای باشه!
> 2.تعداد مخلالفان هم در تصویب دو فوریت .هم در کلیات وهم در جزییات تقریبا ثابت و حدو55 نفر بوده است  تحت هیچ شرایطی طرحی غیر از طرح اصلی رای نخواهد اورد.
> *3.طبق قوانین این طرح انقدر به رای گذاشته میشه تاتصویب شه و یعنی چه الا ن چه یک روز قبل ازکنکور نهایتا تصویب خواهد شد.*
> 4.امروز رای منفی به طرح داده نشد بلکه تعداد رای مثبت 1 عدد کمتر از حدنصاب شد و در عین حال بیش از 2برابر مخالفان بود و هرطرحی مخالفان بدهند با رای اکثریت رد خواهد شد.
> 5.اینارو گفتم ک منتظر تاثیری جز مستقیم نباشید .دیر یا زود تصویب خواهدشد
> یاعلی




یعنی چی اینقدر رای گذاشته میشه تا تصویب بشه؟ این منطق رو از کجا آوردی
با این منطق معدل 20 هم باشی کنکور رو خوب نمی زنی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## aliiran20

> دوستان عزیز،من با چندتا از نماینده ها صحبت کردم و چندتا نکته مشترک بود توی صحبت های همشون:
> 1.امروز طرح تاثیر مسقیم معدل فقط وفقط 1 رای  کم داشت،اونم بخاطر اینکه فقط تعداد رای های مثبت دقیقا 50درصد حاضرین شدو که واسه تصیویب باید50درصد علاوه 1رای باشه!
> 2.تعداد مخلالفان هم در تصویب دو فوریت .هم در کلیات وهم در جزییات تقریبا ثابت و حدو55 نفر بوده است  تحت هیچ شرایطی طرحی غیر از طرح اصلی رای نخواهد اورد.
> 3.طبق قوانین این طرح انقدر به رای گذاشته میشه تاتصویب شه و یعنی چه الا ن چه یک روز قبل ازکنکور نهایتا تصویب خواهد شد.
> 4.امروز رای منفی به طرح داده نشد بلکه تعداد رای مثبت 1 عدد کمتر از حدنصاب شد و در عین حال بیش از 2برابر مخالفان بود و هرطرحی مخالفان بدهند با رای اکثریت رد خواهد شد.
> 5.اینارو گفتم ک منتظر تاثیری جز مستقیم نباشید .دیر یا زود تصویب خواهدشد
> یاعلی


* سلام 
طرخ آقای دکتر توکلی فقط سه چهار تا رای کم داشت برای تصویب ..و دفعه دوم فقط یک را یبود چون پیشنهادات رای نیاورد و از نظر بار روانی اینطور بود که گفتن که حالاپیشنهادات رای نیاورده یکبتر دیگه رای گیری کنیم تا را بیاره که ایندفعه  هم را ی نیاورد..
باز تاکید میکنم طرح دکتر توکلی فقط 3 دونه و یا چار دونه رای کمتر داشت تا تصویب بشه ....
بر خلاف فرمایش شما که فرمودین 55 نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستند وقتی که فقط 50 درصد موافق هستند معنی دیگرش اینه 50 درصد مخالف هستند !!!!و این یعنی فعلا اوضاع نزدیکه ..یک طرح را که نمیشه همینطور بدون ویرایش و اصلاح به رای گذاشت ... 
50 درصدنمایندگان با تاثیر موافق هستند..50 درصدمخالف..دفعه دومهم موافقان تاثیر بیشتر شدند(هر چند که باز هم را ینیارود ) چون از نظر روانی هیچ پیشنهاددیگری رای نیاورد...*

----------


## mehdi.den

> دوستان عزیز،من با چندتا از نماینده ها صحبت کردم و چندتا نکته مشترک بود توی صحبت های همشون:
> 1.امروز طرح تاثیر مسقیم معدل فقط وفقط 1 رای  کم داشت،اونم بخاطر اینکه فقط تعداد رای های مثبت دقیقا 50درصد حاضرین شدو که واسه تصیویب باید50درصد علاوه 1رای باشه!
> 2.تعداد مخلالفان هم در تصویب دو فوریت .هم در کلیات وهم در جزییات تقریبا ثابت و حدو55 نفر بوده است  تحت هیچ شرایطی طرحی غیر از طرح اصلی رای نخواهد اورد.
> 3.طبق قوانین این طرح انقدر به رای گذاشته میشه تاتصویب شه و یعنی چه الا ن چه یک روز قبل ازکنکور نهایتا تصویب خواهد شد.
> 4.امروز رای منفی به طرح داده نشد بلکه تعداد رای مثبت 1 عدد کمتر از حدنصاب شد و در عین حال بیش از 2برابر مخالفان بود و هرطرحی مخالفان بدهند با رای اکثریت رد خواهد شد.
> 5.اینارو گفتم ک منتظر تاثیری جز مستقیم نباشید .دیر یا زود تصویب خواهدشد
> یاعلی


داداش ولشون کن بحث با سیاهی لشکر جماعت فایده نداره ایشالا فردا بهت زنگ میزنم با خبر خوش

----------


## khaan

> دوستان عزیز،من با چندتا از نماینده ها صحبت کردم و چندتا نکته مشترک بود توی صحبت های همشون:
> 1.امروز طرح تاثیر مسقیم معدل فقط وفقط 1 رای  کم داشت،اونم بخاطر اینکه فقط تعداد رای های مثبت دقیقا 50درصد حاضرین شدو که واسه تصیویب باید50درصد علاوه 1رای باشه!
> 2.تعداد مخلالفان هم در تصویب دو فوریت .هم در کلیات وهم در جزییات تقریبا ثابت و حدو55 نفر بوده است  تحت هیچ شرایطی طرحی غیر از طرح اصلی رای نخواهد اورد.
> 3.طبق قوانین این طرح انقدر به رای گذاشته میشه تاتصویب شه و یعنی چه الا ن چه یک روز قبل ازکنکور نهایتا تصویب خواهد شد.
> 4.امروز رای منفی به طرح داده نشد بلکه تعداد رای مثبت 1 عدد کمتر از حدنصاب شد و در عین حال بیش از 2برابر مخالفان بود و هرطرحی مخالفان بدهند با رای اکثریت رد خواهد شد.
> 5.اینارو گفتم ک منتظر تاثیری جز مستقیم نباشید .دیر یا زود تصویب خواهدشد
> یاعلی


اونقدر رای میزارن که تصویب بشه ؟
یاد تست سراسری تجربی خارج از کشور افتادم که گفته بود تاس را آنقدر میاندازیم که برای اولین بار عدد 3 ظاهر شود....

مجلس هم همه فرآیندهاش در آئین نامه الزام آورشون تعریف شده همینطوری نمیتونن چنین تصمیمی بگیرن.

----------


## aliiran20

*سلام 
طرخ آقای دکتر توکلی فقط سه چهار تا رای کم داشت برای تصویب ..و دفعه دوم فقط یک را یبود چون پیشنهادات رای نیاورد و از نظر بار روانی اینطور بود که گفتن که حالاپیشنهادات رای نیاورده یکبتر دیگه رای گیری کنیم تا را بیاره که ایندفعه هم را ی نیاورد..
باز تاکید میکنم طرح دکتر توکلی فقط 3 دونه و یا چار دونه رای کمتر داشت تا تصویب بشه ....
بر خلاف فرمایش شما که فرمودین 55 نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستند وقتی که فقط 50 درصد موافق هستند معنی دیگرش اینه 50 درصد مخالف هستند !!!!و این یعنی فعلا اوضاع نزدیکه ..یک طرح را که نمیشه همینطور بدون ویرایش و اصلاح به رای گذاشت ... 
50 درصدنمایندگان با تاثیر موافق هستند..50 درصدمخالف..دفعه دومهم موافقان تاثیر بیشتر شدند(هر چند که باز هم را ینیارود ) چون از نظر روانی هیچ پیشنهاددیگری رای نیاورد..*

----------


## samir93

> * سلام 
> طرخ آقای دکتر توکلی فقط سه چهار تا رای کم داشت برای تصویب ..و دفعه دوم فقط یک را یبود چون پیشنهادات رای نیاورد و از نظر بار روانی اینطور بود که گفتن که حالاپیشنهادات رای نیاورده یکبتر دیگه رای گیری کنیم تا را بیاره که ایندفعه  هم را ی نیاورد..
> باز تاکید میکنم طرح دکتر توکلی فقط 3 دونه و یا چار دونه رای کمتر داشت تا تصویب بشه ....
> بر خلاف فرمایش شما که فرمودین 55 نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستند وقتی که فقط 50 درصد موافق هستند معنی دیگرش اینه 50 درصد مخالف هستند !!!!و این یعنی فعلا اوضاع نزدیکه ..یک طرح را که نمیشه همینطور بدون ویرایش و اصلاح به رای گذاشت ... 
> 50 درصدنمایندگان با تاثیر موافق هستند..50 درصدمخالف..دفعه دومهم موافقان تاثیر بیشتر شدند(هر چند که باز هم را ینیارود ) چون از نظر روانی هیچ پیشنهاددیگری رای نیاورد...*


دوست عزیز تعداد را ی های امروز:
موافق:111 رای
مخالف:54 رای
ممتنع:10 رای
حاضرین:223 نفر
48 نفر هم ر ری گیری به هر دلیلی شرکت نکردند!
اینو من نمیگم،سای خودمجلس زده.
طرح دکرتوکلی هم بخدا من با دکتر توکلی صحبت کردم،گفتن تصویب نشده وتعداد اصلا نگفتن.
و ضمنا اول طرح اصلی رو میذارن اگه رای نیاره پشهادات بررسی میشود!

----------


## mehdi.den

*ارجاع جزئیات طرح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش/باهنر: پشت کنکوری‌ها نگرانی‌هایی درباره این طرح دارند*سرویس صحن
نمایندگان مردم در خانه ملت پس از بررسی ماده واحده طرح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور، تصمیم گرفتند برای شفاف شدن جزئیات و رفع نواقص،‌ طرح مذکور را به کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی ارجاع دهند.
یکشنبه ۱۹ اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۵ ساعت ۰۹:۴۱

[COLOR=#404040 !important]به گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، نمایندگان در نشست علنی امروز (یکشنبه 19 اردیبهشت) مجلس شورای اسلامی در جریان بررسی ماده واحده طرح دوفوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب سال 1392 برای اجرا در سال 95، با 111 رأی موافق، 53 رأی مخالف و 10 رأی ممتنع از مجموع 223 نماینده حاضر در صحن با این طرح مخالفت کردند.براساس این گزارش پس از عدم رأی آوری جزئیات طرح دوفوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب سال 1392 برای اجرا در سال 95، به دستور محمدرضا باهنر نایب‌رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی طرح مذکور برای بررسی بیشتر به کمیسیون مربوطه ارجاع شد.گفتنی است در جلسه صحن علنی مجلس در هفته گذشته کلیات و دوفوریت طرح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور رأی آورده بود.محمدرضا باهنر درخصوص ارجاع طرح مذکور گفت: جزئیات طرح نیاز به اصلاحات ویرایشی دارد و باید توجه داشت که پشت کنکوری‌ها نگرانی‌هایی در این رابطه دارند که باید برطرف شود و نگرانی‌ها درخصوص طراحی سوالات مصحح و خود آزمون است و همچنین از بابت معدل‌های گذشته خود نگرانی دارند که به چه نحو باید معدل‌های کم جبران شود. بنابراین باید این موضوعات به صورت شفاف در متن بیاید./

[/COLOR]

----------


## mehdi.den

به تعداد رای دقت کنییییییییییییییییید
ایشالا قطعیییییییییییی
یه اکانت کلش دارم لول 130  اشانتیون میدم بهتون d:

----------


## samir93

اینم سند

----------


## mohammadi91

به نظر شما ازهمه منطقی تر هستید نه حماسی صحبت میکنید نه احساسی
به نظر شما چی میشه ؟چرا بعضی ها مثل نشر دریافت جشن و شادی برگزار کردن ؟؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوست عزیز تعداد را ی های امروز:
> موافق:111 رای
> مخالف:54 رای
> ممتنع:10 رای
> حاضرین:223 نفر
> 48 نفر هم ر ری گیری به هر دلیلی شرکت نکردند!
> اینو من نمیگم،سای خودمجلس زده.
> طرح دکرتوکلی هم بخدا من با دکتر توکلی صحبت کردم،گفتن تصویب نشده وتعداد اصلا نگفتن.
> و ضمنا اول طرح اصلی رو میذارن اگه رای نیاره پشهادات بررسی میشود!


به نظر شما ازهمه منطقی تر هستید نه حماسی صحبت میکنید نه احساسی
به نظر شما چی میشه ؟چرا بعضی ها مثل نشر دریافت جشن و شادی برگزار کردن ؟؟

----------


## aliiran20

> *ارجاع جزئیات طرح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش/باهنر: پشت کنکوری‌ها نگرانی‌هایی درباره این طرح دارند*
> 
> سرویس صحن
> نمایندگان مردم در خانه ملت پس از بررسی ماده واحده طرح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور، تصمیم گرفتند برای شفاف شدن جزئیات و رفع نواقص،‌ طرح مذکور را به کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی ارجاع دهند.
> یکشنبه ۱۹ اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۵ ساعت ۰۹:۴۱
> 
> [COLOR=#404040 !important]به گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، نمایندگان در نشست علنی امروز (یکشنبه 19 اردیبهشت) مجلس شورای اسلامی در جریان بررسی ماده واحده طرح دوفوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب سال 1392 برای اجرا در سال 95، با 111 رأی موافق، 53 رأی مخالف و 10 رأی ممتنع از مجموع 223 نماینده حاضر در صحن با این طرح مخالفت کردند.براساس این گزارش پس از عدم رأی آوری جزئیات طرح دوفوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب سال 1392 برای اجرا در سال 95، به دستور محمدرضا باهنر نایب‌رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی طرح مذکور برای بررسی بیشتر به کمیسیون مربوطه ارجاع شد.گفتنی است در جلسه صحن علنی مجلس در هفته گذشته کلیات و دوفوریت طرح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور رأی آورده بود.محمدرضا باهنر درخصوص ارجاع طرح مذکور گفت: جزئیات طرح نیاز به اصلاحات ویرایشی دارد و باید توجه داشت که پشت کنکوری‌ها نگرانی‌هایی در این رابطه دارند که باید برطرف شود و نگرانی‌ها درخصوص طراحی سوالات مصحح و خود آزمون است و همچنین از بابت معدل‌های گذشته خود نگرانی دارند که به چه نحو باید معدل‌های کم جبران شود. بنابراین باید این موضوعات به صورت شفاف در متن بیاید./
> 
> [/COLOR]


*این رای گیری دور دوم هست ش و من باهاش مشکلی ندارم ...
منم با دکتر توکلی شخصا صحبت کردم ..به خود من گفتن 3-4 (حتی دقیق نگفتن 3 تا یا 4 تا) رای کم داره ...
مسئله سوم ما (افراد موافق تاثیر مثبت و کسانی که معدلشون پایین بوده است )که سیاهی لشگریم و هیچی هم بلد نیستیم و الکی خوشیم و هر  چی دیگه پس چرا اینقدر رو تاثیر قطعی اصرار دارید ؟؟؟*

----------


## mohammadi91

ولی دقت کردین ما چه قدر حرص می خوریم بعضی ها زنگ میزنن به نماینده ها و... ولی باز 48 نفر اصلا رای نمیدن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammadi91

> *این رای گیری دور دوم هست ش و من باهاش مشکلی ندارم ...
> منم با دکتر توکلی شخصا صحبت کردم ..به خود من گفتن 3-4 (حتی دقیق نگفتن 3 تا یا 4 تا) رای کم داره ...
> مسئله سوم ما (افراد موافق تاثیر مثبت و کسانی که معدلشون پایین بوده است )که سیاهی لشگریم و هیچی هم بلد نیستیم و الکی خوشیم و هر  چی دیگه پس چرا اینقدر رو تاثیر قطعی اصرار دارید ؟؟؟*


حالا اقای توکلی چی میگن ؟؟دوباره میاد صحن یا نه؟؟

----------


## samir93

تمام حرف من
هل یستوی الذین یعلمون والذین لا یعلمون!

----------


## mohammadi91

> تمام حرف من
> هل یستوی الذین یعلمون والذین لا یعلمون!



ای بابا ...

----------


## After4Ever

> تمام حرف من
> هل یستوی الذین یعلمون والذین لا یعلمون!



ببین شما اگه به الفاظ اعتقاد داشتی واژه ی سابقه ی تحصیلی رو برام می شکافتی

----------


## After4Ever

اگه یعملون به معدل 20 باشه ولی کسی که معدلش 12 شده با درصدای بالا هوشبری قبول بشه حتماً ایشون لایعملونه ........... :Yahoo (106):  
بخدا اگه دست بعضی ها بود می گفتن فقط کسایی که معدل من هستن بیان کنکور بدهند بقیه برن سماق بمکتد چون سیاه لشکرن

----------


## aliiran20

بنظرم بهترین راه حل برای این کار این است که 
*الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
ب) برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثبت اعمال بشود
ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...البته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم و سطح سوالات را استاندارد میکردیم
ولی متاسفانه برا ی اینکه زمان از دست رفته است بند ج که ترمیم هستش شاید اجرایش سخت باشه و الان خیلی تصمیم گیری سخت شده است ...
*

----------


## After4Ever

> بنظرم بهترین راه حل برای این کار این است که 
> *الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
> ب) برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثبت اعمال بشود
> ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...البته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
> د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم و سطح سوالات را استاندارد میکردیم
> ولی متاسفانه برا ی اینکه زمان از دست رفته است بند ج که ترمیم هستش شاید اجرایش سخت باشه و الان خیلی تصمیم گیری سخت شده است ...
> *



باز این بین بدو بدتر بد رو انتخاب کردیم

25 درصد سال سوم + 75 درصد کنکور

خود 75 درصد 30 40 درصدش برا سومه....!!!!
یعنی مباحث سال سوم اینقدر با ارزشه!!!

----------


## وحید ی

> به نظر شما ازهمه منطقی تر هستید نه حماسی صحبت میکنید نه احساسی
> به نظر شما چی میشه ؟چرا بعضی ها مثل نشر دریافت جشن و شادی برگزار کردن ؟؟



سلام یه طرح همونقدر که مخالف داره همونقدر هم موافق داره هنوز تا کنکور دو ماه دیگه وقته در خوشبینانه ترین حالت تاثیر مثبت میشه ...اونم شاید فقط برای 95 بعد اون طرح رو جوری میچینن که برای 96 به بعد قطعی باشه
سایت دریافت داره خود شیرینی میکنه خودشونم میدونن که هنوز هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاده دلیل جشنشون اینکه بگن اره ما اینکار رو کردیم سبطی اینکار رو کرد ...در واقع برای مطرح کردن خودشونه
شاید فردا وضعیت مشخص بشه اما اگه نشه حتی احتمال داره یک هفته قبل کنکور هم به رای گذاشته بشه ...
در کل بجای این بحثا به نظرم درس خوندن از همه چی واجب تره ....

----------


## aliiran20

> باز این بین بدو بدتر بد رو انتخاب کردیم
> 
> 25 درصد سال سوم + 75 درصد کنکور
> 
> خود 75 درصد 30 40 درصدش برا سومه....!!!!
> یعنی مباحث سال سوم اینقدر با ارزشه!!!


* من سوالم خیلی واضحه چند هزار زیست 20 داشتیم ولی امسال در کنکور سراسری تنها 1300 نفر* *زیست را بین* *60* *تا* *90** زده اند و اصلا بین* *90** تا* *100** نداشتیم...
خب یه جای کار میلنگه ..بعد بریم برسی کنیم ببینیم این 1300 نفر زیستشون را در نهایی چند شده ..
این دیگه فوق واضحه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## After4Ever

> * من سوالم خیلی واضحه چند هزار زیست 20 داشتیم ولی امسال در کنکور سراسری تنها 1300 نفر* *زیست را بین* *60* *تا* *90** زده اند و اصلا بین* *90** تا* *100** نداشتیم...
> خب یه جای کار میلنگه ..بعد بریم برسی کنیم ببینیم این 1300 نفر زیستشون را در نهایی چند شده ..
> این دیگه فوق واضحه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


مبحث تعداد سوال خودش یک فاکتوره....نا برابر بودن سختیه این 25 درصد به اون 75 درصد هم یک فاکتور دیگس

----------


## samir93

> ببین شما اگه به الفاظ اعتقاد داشتی واژه ی سابقه ی تحصیلی رو برام می شکافتی


الان میشکافم:
اینکه 3 سال درسته یا سال سوم ...
اینکه دیوان عدالت چی گفته ...
اینکه تبصره 2 چیه و تقلب چیه و تخلف چیه و ...
تمام این اینکه اینکه ها و اما واگرها زمانی درسته که این قوانین برای بار اول وسال اولی باشد که مطرح شود!
وقتی سال 84برای باراول بحث امتحانات نهایی وحذف کنکور کلید خورد باید فارغ از هر موضوعی دانش اموزی که ایندش واسش مهمه درراستای این طرح هماهنگ میشد واگر الان نشده هیچ کس جز خودش مقصر نیست.
منه معدل بالا الان بین دو اتفاق قرار دارم:1.تاثیر مسقیم و اتفاق عالی!2.تاثیر مثبت یا حذف سوابق و اتفاق خوب!
اما دنش امو سهل انگار بین صفر و 50(نه بیشتر)قرار داره،
بهرحال قانونی که بیش از 1دهه از عمرش میگذره یک روزه نباید مورد سرزنش قراربگیره
ترمیم معدل هم موضوعی است که راه را بر بهانه گیران میبندد،
بهر حال این موضوع جز چشم انداز 1404 سیاست های گلی نظام است و به این راحتی ها نمیشود از ان گذشت

----------


## After4Ever

من زیست رو یک دور خوندم 19.5 شدم ولی کنکور 91 20 زدم کنکور 92 صد دور خوندم 54زدم....

----------


## mehdi.den

111 رأی موافق (یک رأی کمتر از حدنصاب)

من دیگه حرفی ندارم این رای همه چیو نشون میده ایشالا فردا تمومه

----------


## mehdi.den

موقع رای گیری اگه 1 نماینده میرفت دستشویی تموم بودا خخخخ

----------


## After4Ever

> الان میشکافم:
> اینکه 3 سال درسته یا سال سوم ...
> اینکه دیوان عدالت چی گفته ...
> اینکه تبصره 2 چیه و تقلب چیه و تخلف چیه و ...
> تمام این اینکه اینکه ها و اما واگرها زمانی درسته که این قوانین برای بار اول وسال اولی باشد که مطرح شود!
> وقتی سال 84برای باراول بحث امتحانات نهایی وحذف کنکور کلید خورد باید فارغ از هر موضوعی دانش اموزی که ایندش واسش مهمه درراستای این طرح هماهنگ میشد واگر الان نشده هیچ کس جز خودش مقصر نیست.
> منه معدل بالا الان بین دو اتفاق قرار دارم:1.تاثیر مسقیم و اتفاق عالی!2.تاثیر مثبت یا حذف سوابق و اتفاق خوب!
> اما دنش امو سهل انگار بین صفر و 50(نه بیشتر)قرار داره،
> بهرحال قانونی که بیش از 1دهه از عمرش میگذره یک روزه نباید مورد سرزنش قراربگیره
> ...



مغالطه پهلوان پنبه....



آقا اصلا 25 درصد و 30 درصد تاثیر مستقیم کمه
بکنیدش 70 80 درصد
اصلا مباحث زیست شناسی سال چهار م مهم نیستن....فقط سال سوم....فیزیک پیش مهم نیست فقط سال سوم....سوابق تحصیلی فقط فقط سال سومه مهمه ...
کنکور باید حذف بشه برای حذف شدنش حتی اگه لازم باشه معدل 18 هم وارد دانشگاه نشه باشید حذف بشه!

از دیدگاه قرآن هم یعلمون برای معدل 20 هاست معدل 9 ایی که تراز کانونش 7000 چیزی نمی دونه

----------


## aliiran20

> الان میشکافم:
> اینکه 3 سال درسته یا سال سوم ...
> اینکه دیوان عدالت چی گفته ...
> اینکه تبصره 2 چیه و تقلب چیه و تخلف چیه و ...
> تمام این اینکه اینکه ها و اما واگرها زمانی درسته که این قوانین برای بار اول وسال اولی باشد که مطرح شود!
> وقتی سال 84برای باراول بحث امتحانات نهایی وحذف کنکور کلید خورد باید فارغ از هر موضوعی دانش اموزی که ایندش واسش مهمه درراستای این طرح هماهنگ میشد واگر الان نشده هیچ کس جز خودش مقصر نیست.
> منه معدل بالا الان بین دو اتفاق قرار دارم:1.تاثیر مسقیم و اتفاق عالی!2.تاثیر مثبت یا حذف سوابق و اتفاق خوب!
> اما دنش امو سهل انگار بین صفر و 50(نه بیشتر)قرار داره،
> بهرحال قانونی که بیش از 1دهه از عمرش میگذره یک روزه نباید مورد سرزنش قراربگیره
> ...


*
دوست من واقعا شما نگران سند چشم انداز هستی ..برو قانون مبارزه با قاچاق و ارز را پیگیری کن یا مبارزه با پولشویی که سال هاست که اجرا نشده !!!!
شما چون معدلتون بالا است موافق تاثیر مستقیم هستید بدون ادله کافی ...
قانون فعلی یعنی همین الان که من با شما می نویسیم یعنی را یدیوان..یعنی رای 65 قاضی مسلط به قوانین ...*

----------


## After4Ever

> ساکت داداش جو نده  شماه  یه مشت بی سوادین که با معدل های زیر 15 اومدین ازین اب گل الود چیزی بگیرید
> همون 111 نماینده میفهمن که چی به چیه


برای بار صدم معدلم 19 70 بوده ...رتبه کنکورم هم 1700 منطقه 2 بوده.... سال 92 هم وارد دانشگاه تهران شدم بخد!!!


الان هم برای آزمون علوم پایه تابستون می خونم

----------


## samir93

اقا الان باز شروع میشه پرخاش و فحش و توهین و ....
ایشاله فردا(یاهرروزی قبل از کنکور95...) تکلیف همه مشخص میشه،ما رفتیم
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammadi91

> برای بار صدم معدلم 19 70 بوده ...رتبه کنکورم هم 1700 منطقه 2 بوده.... سال 92 هم وارد دانشگاه تهران شدم بخد!!!
> 
> 
> الان هم برای آزمون علوم پایه تابستون می خونم


ببخشید دوست عزیز اینجا چی کار میکنید ؟چرا بود یا نبود معدل برای شما مهم هست ؟

----------


## mehdi.den

> برای بار صدم معدلم 19 70 بوده ...رتبه کنکورم هم 1700 منطقه 2 بوده.... سال 92 هم وارد دانشگاه تهران شدم بخد!!!
> 
> 
> الان هم برای آزمون علوم پایه تابستون می خونم


خوب پس خودتو قاطی این جریان نکن و طرفداری یه جهت رو نگیر

----------


## aliiran20

> ساکت داداش جو نده  شماه  یه مشت بی سوادین که با معدل های زیر 15 اومدین ازین اب گل الود چیزی بگیرید
> همون 111 نماینده میفهمن که چی به چیه


*ما گاگول ..از گاگول که نباید ترسید ..از یه مشت بی سواد و نفهم مثل ما نباید ترسید..
دوست عزیز من رستگار رحمانی با معدل 13/8 شد رتبه یک هم تجربی و هم زیان 
از نظر شما اون هم گاگوله ...
*

----------


## mehdi.den

> *ما گاگول ..از گاگول که نباید ترسید ..از یه مشت بی سواد و نفهم مثل ما نباید ترسید..
> دوست عزیز من رستگار رحمانی با معدل 13/8 شد رتبه یک هم تجربی و هم زیان 
> از نظر شما اون هم گاگوله ...
> *


نه اون زحمت کشید شما هم بجا فرافکنی درس میخوندی

----------


## After4Ever

> ببخشید دوست عزیز اینجا چی کار میکنید ؟چرا بود یا نبود معدل برای شما مهم هست ؟




1) مشاور کنکور هستم
2) داوطلبای زیادی به من مراجع کردن و با وجود معدل پایین شانس قبولی در پزشکی صفر بوده

----------


## Dan_Gh

> برای بار صدم معدلم 19 70 بوده ...رتبه کنکورم هم 1700 منطقه 2 بوده.... سال 92 هم وارد دانشگاه تهران شدم بخد!!!
> 
> الان هم برای آزمون علوم پایه تابستون می خونم


داداش جواب همه رو که لازم نیس بدی...کسی که فک میکه سواد به معدل هس...

----------


## After4Ever

> خوب پس خودتو قاطی این جریان نکن و طرفداری یه جهت رو نگیر




شرمنده من جز ادمایی نیستم که تابع غریضه و منفعت باشم بی عدالتی در کوچکترین حد بی عدالتیه ....
حالا هم که حیطه ی کار من کنکور پس باید راجع بهش نظر بدهم...

----------


## aliiran20

> نه اون زحمت کشید شما هم بجا فرافکنی درس میخوندی


* فرافکنی کدومه اگه تاثیر مستقیم برای ایشون لحاظ میشد رتبه شون بین 500 تا 1000 میشد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
بعد برای هزارمین بار در دوره 84 تا 92 قانون تاثیر مثبت بود !!!!تاثیر مثبت...قانون نباید عطف یه ما سبق بشه ...*

----------


## mehdi.den

> شرمنده من جز ادمایی نیستم که تابع غریضه و منفعت باشم بی عدالتی در کوچکترین حد بی عدالتیه ....
> حالا هم که حیطه ی کار من کنکور پس باید راجع بهش نظر بدهم...


منظورت غریزه  هست ؟ خخخ

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> منظورت غریزه  هست ؟ خخخ


تمومش کنین
با شما هم هستم جناب
@*aliiran20*

----------


## negarakbbbb

https://telegram.me/********/BanGfD-O0ODU_LrkpSRWegبچه ها ی گروه هس تشکیل دادیم برا ساماندهی زنگ و اس  لطفا جوین شید کار گروهی بیشتر جواب میده میبینین ک همه از زنگو اس هامون میگن تو مجلس

----------


## mohammadi91

بحث کردن اینجا فایده نداره هرکی هرچی به منفعت باشه میگه و اصرار داره که درست هست .

----------


## Dan_Gh

> منظورت غریزه  هست ؟ خخخ


جناب با سواد...منظورش غرض ورزی هست... :Yahoo (116):  خخخخخ....

----------


## aliiran20

> تمومش کنین
> با شما هم هستم جناب
> @*aliiran20*


دوست محترم دقت کنید می بینید اون پیام را دوست دیگری گذاشته ...ثانیا غلط املایی اون بنده خدا هم این قدر خطای فاحشی نیست  که تاثیر در آینده جوانهای این مرز و بوم بگذاره ...

----------


## negarakbbbb

بچه ها توروخدا زنگ و اس فراموش نشه ازشون بخواید با تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت موافقت کنن.و واسشون ی توضیح بدید تفاوت +و قطعی رو..دقت کنیین حتما بگید سوابق نه معدل

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> الان میشکافم:
> اینکه 3 سال درسته یا سال سوم ...
> اینکه دیوان عدالت چی گفته ...
> اینکه تبصره 2 چیه و تقلب چیه و تخلف چیه و ...
> تمام این اینکه اینکه ها و اما واگرها زمانی درسته که این قوانین برای بار اول وسال اولی باشد که مطرح شود!
> وقتی سال 84برای باراول بحث امتحانات نهایی وحذف کنکور کلید خورد باید فارغ از هر موضوعی دانش اموزی که ایندش واسش مهمه درراستای این طرح هماهنگ میشد واگر الان نشده هیچ کس جز خودش مقصر نیست.
> منه معدل بالا الان بین دو اتفاق قرار دارم:1.تاثیر مسقیم و اتفاق عالی!2.تاثیر مثبت یا حذف سوابق و اتفاق خوب!
> اما دنش امو سهل انگار بین صفر و 50(نه بیشتر)قرار داره،
> بهرحال قانونی که بیش از 1دهه از عمرش میگذره یک روزه نباید مورد سرزنش قراربگیره
> ...


الان چیو شکافتی . شما فرق ماس مال کردن و شکافتن رو هنوز نمیدونی ! بر اساس همین آیه قرآن اون 60 - 70 نفر قاضی شورای عالی یعلمون هستن یا شما ؟ در ضمن توی قانون اومده 85 درصد پذیرش دانشجو باید از طریق سوابق تحصیلی گزینش بشه نه اینکه سوابق تحصیلی 85 درصد باشه ، اگه جز گروه یعلمون بودی اینو میدونستی ! در ضمن ترمیم هم یعنی اینکه یک سال باید پشت کنکور بمونی و عمرت طلف بشه !




> بچه ها توروخدا زنگ و اس فراموش نشه ازشون بخواید با تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت موافقت کنن.و واسشون ی توضیح بدید تفاوت +و قطعی رو..دقت کنیین حتما بگید سوابق نه معدل


کسی لازم نیست به جایی زنگ بزنه دوستان . منتظر بمونید خودمون داریم یه کارایی میکنیم ......

----------


## N3DA

عزیزان آقای رستگار رحمانی یک استثنا و پدیده بود که قبل از این تیپ کنکورای "چند مورد صحیح است؟" و این خزعبلاتِ نوظهور کنکور داد.و بسیار هم زحمت کشید.شما هم میتونین "رستگار رحمانی" 95 باشین. :/ به جای این همه جار و جنجال و بحث.

----------


## aliiran20

*هر چه قدر فکر میکنم ....واقعا نمی تونم هضم کنم این قصه را ...
یک نهاد قانونی به نام دیوان عدالت اداری که زیر مجموعه نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایرا هست رایی صادر کنه مبنی بر اینکه مصوبه مجلس ایراد داره و بندی ازاون را ابطال میکنه...
ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و فلک دست به دست هم میدهند تا با یک نهاد قانونی مخالفت کنند...
جالب ترین بخش اینجاست..نهاد ابطال کننده متشکل از 65 قاضی فوق برجسته هستند که کارشان فقط قضاوت است...
*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

سجاد حالا این قضیهه راسته فردا مجلس دوباره جلسه داره درمورد معدل؟

----------


## aliiran20

> عزیزان آقای رستگار رحمانی یک استثنا و پدیده بود که قبل از این تیپ کنکورای "چند مورد صحیح است؟" و این خزعبلاتِ نوظهور کنکور داد.و بسیار هم زحمت کشید.شما هم میتونین "رستگار رحمانی" 95 باشین. :/ به جای این همه جار و جنجال و بحث.


*دستی عزیز اصلی داریم بنام مقایسه 
اگر سوال آسون بوده برا ی همه بوده ..اگر شمارشی نبوده برا ی همه نبوده ...من تعجب میکنم  واقعا از این استدلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!
دوست عزیز اگر تاثیر مستقیم باشه اصلا راهی برای جبران وجود ندارد...
ترمیم هم وجود نداره ..مگر عمر الکی هستش بذاریم سال دیگه ترمیم شرکت کنیم ....*

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد حالا این قضیهه راسته فردا مجلس دوباره جلسه داره درمورد معدل؟


بله داداش ، به نظرم همین ظهری هم کمیسیون آموزش جلسه داشته و ...

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بله داداش ، به نظرم همین ظهری هم کمیسیون آموزش جلسه داشته و ...


سلام داداش.یه سؤال فنی!اسپم شامل چیا میشه؟
(امیدوارم طرح دکتر توکلی راءی بیاره) :Yahoo (105):

----------


## After4Ever

> *هر چه قدر فکر میکنم ....واقعا نمی تونم هضم کنم این قصه را ...
> یک نهاد قانونی به نام دیوان عدالت اداری که زیر مجموعه نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایرا هست رایی صادر کنه مبنی بر اینکه مصوبه مجلس ایراد داره و بندی ازاون را ابطال میکنه...
> ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و فلک دست به دست هم میدهند تا با یک نهاد قانونی مخالفت کنند...
> جالب ترین بخش اینجاست..نهاد ابطال کننده متشکل از 65 قاضی فوق برجسته هستند که کارشان فقط قضاوت است...
> *



خب از این دیدگاه هم میشه نگاه کرد
کنکور معضل بزرگیه برای خونواده ها...ولی این معضل مربوط به ذات کنکور نیست! مربوط به کثیر بودن داوطلبان ، بیکاری در ایران، خوب بودن بازار کار در بعضی مشاغله...
این نمایندها به این پندارند اگر کنکور رو حذف کنند این معضل از دوش خانواده ها حذف شده ...ولی همون حرفی که یکی از نماینده ها زد اینطوری رقابت میشه معدل 20 + رتبه ی خوب
یعنی رقابت عملاً سخت تر میشه

حالا یکسری از نماینده ها توهم دارند که اگه حذف کنند معضل بزرگی رو از جامعه ی علمی برداشتند ورقابت بر سر رشته های پزشکی کم میشه


دریغ از اینکه نمی دونند بیکاری عامل گرایش به رشته های تاپ دانشگاهیه...

 @Dr.NedawW پس فرق بی عدالتی با عدالت چیه؟


بعضی ها که از خودشون قهرمان ساختن فکر می کنند پس فردا اسمشون در گینسمی نونیسند که فلان شخص کنکور رو در ایران حذف کرد :Yahoo (94): 
مثل مصدق که نفت رو ملی کرد

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من که هنوز هم نفهمیدم - وقتی تاثیر میدن چه فرقی میکنه که مثبت باشه یا قطعی - میدونم فرق میکنه اما از نظر تاثیر میگم وقتی مثبت بشه باز هم همونه دیگه - اونایی که معدل بالاتری دارن رتبشون بهتر میشه -اگه قطعی هم بشه باز هم همون و اونایی که معدل بالاتری دارن رتبشون بهتر میشه
> الکی دارین خودتونو گول میزنین


منم بهرحال ما معدل پایین خیلی ضرر میکنیم ! تاثیر چشمگیری تو ترار ما نداره ! بین عن و *** یکی  باید انتخاب بکنیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش.یه سؤال فنی!اسپم شامل چیا میشه؟


سلام عزیز  :Yahoo (81): 

شامل خیلی چیزا میشه  :Yahoo (4):  

1ـ صرفا ارسال شکلک یا عکس 
2ـ پست های بی ربط و نامرتبط مثل همین پست شما که نامرتبط با موضوع اصلی هستش  :Yahoo (4): 
3ـ تبلیغات کردن
4ـ و ...

اطلاعات بیشتر میخوای یه سر به اینجا بزن  :Yahoo (1): 

ر.ا :

امیدوارم طرح دکتر توکلی رأی بیاره  :Yahoo (4):  همین برای رفع اسپم به ذهنم رسید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## N3DA

> *دستی عزیز اصلی داریم بنام مقایسه 
> اگر سوال آسون بوده برا ی همه بوده ..اگر شمارشی نبوده برا ی همه نبوده ...من تعجب میکنم  واقعا از این استدلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دوست عزیز اگر تاثیر مستقیم باشه اصلا راهی برای جبران وجود ندارد...
> ترمیم هم وجود نداره ..مگر عمر الکی هستش بذاریم سال دیگه ترمیم شرکت کنیم ....*



این اصلا انصاف نیست که بیان تاثیر رو مستقیم کنن بعد امکان ترمیم معدل رو هم بردارن  :Yahoo (21):  دیگه انقدم مملکت رو هوا نیست.حتما ترمیم برقرار خواهد بود
من قصد استدلال منطقی نداشتم.حرفم اینه که همه کلا یه مثال نقض از معدل پایین و رتبه ی خوب دارن اونم آقای رحمانیه...من به دورقمی سه رقمی ها کار ندارم.احتمالا هستن کسایی که با معدل پایین رتبه ی معقول آوردن
اما تکرار نشدن این قضیه(معدل پایین و  رتبه ی تک رقمی) این فکر رو انداخت تو کله ی حضرات که هرکی معدلش خوبه تو کنکور هم خوب عمل خواهد کرد که تا حدی موافقم.(به اتفاقات غیرمترقبه کار ندارم) شما یادگار ماندگار قلمچی رو دانلود کنین حتی سال های دور دهه ی هشتاد میبینین که زیر هزار اکثرا معدلای هیجده/نوزده/بیست داشتن.
ختم کلام این که یا برش گردونن روال قبل یا چه میدونم یه فکری اندیشه ای.چیزی که اینجوری بچه ها رو بهم نریزه...

----------


## mehdi.den

> این اصلا انصاف نیست که بیان تاثیر رو مستقیم کنن بعد امکان ترمیم معدل رو هم بردارن  دیگه انقدم مملکت رو هوا نیست.حتما ترمیم برقرار خواهد بود
> من قصد استدلال منطقی نداشتم.حرفم اینه که همه کلا یه مثال نقض از معدل پایین و رتبه ی خوب دارن اونم آقای رحمانیه...من به دورقمی سه رقمی ها کار ندارم.احتمالا هستن کسایی که با معدل پایین رتبه ی معقول آوردن
> اما تکرار نشدن این قضیه(معدل پایین و  رتبه ی تک رقمی) این فکر رو انداخت تو کله ی حضرات که هرکی معدلش خوبه تو کنکور هم خوب عمل خواهد کرد که تا حدی موافقم.(به اتفاقات غیرمترقبه کار ندارم) شما یادگار ماندگار قلمچی رو دانلود کنین حتی سال های دور دهه ی هشتاد میبینین که زیر هزار اکثرا معدلای هیجده/نوزده/بیست داشتن.
> ختم کلام این که یا برش گردونن روال قبل یا چه میدونم یه فکری اندیشه ای.چیزی که اینجوری بچه ها رو بهم نریزه...


من که بخش نامه ترمیم معدل رو برای دکتر فیاضی هم فرستادم خبر نداااااااااااااشت  دیگه تمومه شک ننید قطعی ایشالااااااا

----------


## aliiran20

> خب از این دیدگاه هم میشه نگاه کرد
> کنکور معضل بزرگیه برای خونواده ها...ولی این معضل مربوط به ذات کنکور نیست! مربوط به کثیر بودن داوطلبان ، بیکاری در ایران، خوب بودن بازار کار در بعضی مشاغله...
> این نمایندها به این پندارند اگر کنکور رو حذف کنند این معضل از دوش خانواده ها حذف شده ...ولی همون حرفی که یکی از نماینده ها زد اینطوری رقابت میشه معدل 20 + رتبه ی خوب
> یعنی رقابت عملاً سخت تر میشه
> 
> حالا یکسری از نماینده ها توهم دارند که اگه حذف کنند معضل بزرگی رو از جامعه ی علمی برداشتند ورقابت بر سر رشته های پزشکی کم میشه
> 
> 
> دریغ از اینکه نمی دونند بیکاری عامل گرایش به رشته های تاپ دانشگاهیه...
> ...


*متاسفانه همین طوره ..بازار کا افتضاح رشته های مهندسی باعث شده سیل هجوم تقاضا به سمت تجربی و پزشکی بیاد..جالبه  تقریبا رشته ی ریاضی که در زمانی تاپ بود و بهترین ها میرفتن اون رشته تقریبن داره منقرض میشه !!!!
اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه ،نه تنها هیچ اتفاق نیم افته خوش به حال موسسات کنکور میشه ..چون دیگه از این به بعد سیل معدل 20 داریم...کنکور میشه معدل بیست سال های دوم و سوم و پیش که همه بیت اند و خود کنکور یعنی اون 15 درصد در حقیقت میچربه به اون 85 درصد...نمایندگان اصلا درک درستی از داستان ندارند متاسفانه*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> من که بخش نامه ترمیم معدل رو برای دکتر فیاضی هم فرستادم خبر نداااااااااااااشت  دیگه تمومه شک ننید قطعی ایشالااااااا


 :Yahoo (21): 
اخراجم شم بخاطر اسپم 
ارزش داره
پسر جون دوست خوب لطفا بی ربط حرف نزن

----------


## aliiran20

*مگه نمیگن این بچه هایی که براب معدل در تلاش هستند همه تنبل هستند..اگه درسخون بودند همون موقع درس میخوندن ..
چرااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
چرا این قدر روی تاثیر مستقیم پس تلاش میشه ...تنبل که همیشه تنبله و در همه حال ....
..
*

----------


## mehdi.den

> *مگه نمیگن این بچه هایی که براب معدل در تلاش هستند همه تنبل هستند..اگه درسخون بودند همون موقع درس میخوندن ..
> چرااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
> چرا این قدر روی تاثیر مستقیم پس تلاش میشه ...تنبل که همیشه تنبله و در همه حال ....
> ..
> *


چون حق مسلم ماس
همش واس ماس میخواستی بخونی 
نه ؟ برو ترمیم معدل

----------


## mpaarshin

> من که بخش نامه ترمیم معدل رو برای دکتر فیاضی هم فرستادم خبر نداااااااااااااشت  دیگه تمومه شک ننید قطعی ایشالااااااا


يعني شما قشنگ تلاش ٣٠٠-٤٠٠ نفر رو تك نفره داري منهدم ميكني

----------


## mehdi.den

> يعني شما قشنگ تلاش ٣٠٠-٤٠٠ نفر رو تك نفره داري منهدم ميكني


چاکرم داداش  تازه توکلی هم از جریان ترمیم معدل ابلاغی خبر نداشت برای اونم تو تلگرام فرستادم

----------


## konkur100



----------


## mpaarshin

> چاکرم داداش  تازه توکلی هم از جریان ترمیم معدل ابلاغی خبر نداشت برای اونم تو تلگرام فرستادم



جدی فک کردی تعریف کردم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mehdi.den

> 


میگم مطالعه نداری همینه ها
وقتی 2 فوریت رای اورده دیگه مجدد نمیره تو صف برا فوریتش 
الان فقط کمیسیون اشکال رو رفع میکنه و میده برا رای گیری احتمالا فردا یا پس فردا

----------


## aliiran20

> چاکرم داداش  تازه توکلی هم از جریان ترمیم معدل ابلاغی خبر نداشت برای اونم تو تلگرام فرستادم


*دوست محترم ترمیم اصلا برای امسال قابلیت اجرای شدن نداره وخیلی ها اطلاع ندارند اصلا و مهمتر ازهمه هنوز قانونی تصویب نشده که بخشنامه رسمیت پیدا کنه !!!!اتحان نهایی 25 ام شروع میشه  هنوز هیچی به هیچی ....
دکتر توکلی با اصل قضیه مخالف هستند دوست من و پیشنهادشون هم فردا به را ی گذاشته میشه که این ایراد "حداکثر 25 درصد را "از بین میبره ...
و پیشنهادشون اینه که تاثیر سوابق مثبت بشه وهر سال به صورت تدریجی افزایش پیدا کنه ...
مهمتر از همه وقتی دان شآموزی درس نخونه تنبله چه فرقی داره کنکور و یا امتحان نهایی در هر 2 امتحان نبیاد نمره خوبی کسب کنه ..غیراینه ؟؟*

----------


## rezarko13

الان دیگه میره تو نوبت انشاللع کنکور سال بعد

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> میگم مطالعه نداری همینه ها
> وقتی 2 فوریت رای اورده دیگه مجدد نمیره تو صف برا فوریتش 
> الان فقط کمیسیون اشکال رو رفع میکنه و میده برا رای گیری احتمالا فردا یا پس فردا


دو فوریت دیگه باطل شد با وجود رای های امروز

----------


## rezarko13

دوفوریت دیگه بای :Yahoo (20):

----------


## After4Ever

> چاکرم داداش  تازه توکلی هم از جریان ترمیم معدل ابلاغی خبر نداشت برای اونم تو تلگرام فرستادم



یک سوال نماینده مجلس داد میزد ترمیم هم ابلاغ شده ایشون گوش نکردن پیغام تلگرامی شما رو خوندن؟ :Yahoo (106):  
هدف وسیله رو توجیه نمی کنه پسر خوب

----------


## aliiran20

به دلیل عدم تصویب ماده واحده طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت
کامنت ها را بخونید جالبه....
اکریت مطلق مخالف تاثیر مستقیم هستند....

----------


## وحید ی

[QUOTE=aliiran20;795438]به دلیل عدم تصویب ماده واحده طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت
کامنت ها را بخونید جالبه....
اکریت مطلق مخالف تاثیر مثبت هستند....[/
یعنی دقیقا مخالف چی هستن ؟ و موافق چی هستن؟

----------


## ismail1373

دوستان خواهش میکنک انقدر فضا رو متشنج نکنید به خدا یه روزی میاد حسرت این ترمیم رو بخورین ..خواهش میکنم به ترمیم معدل راضی باشید و ثابت کنید که شما هم میتونید بهترین معدلا رو بدست بیارین

----------


## aliiran20

> دوستان خواهش میکنک انقدر فضا رو متشنج نکنید به خدا یه روزی میاد حسرت این ترمیم رو بخورین ..خواهش میکنم به ترمیم معدل راضی باشید و ثابت کنید که شما هم میتونید بهترین معدلا رو بدست بیارین


*دوست عزیز من خدا را شاهد میگیرم قصد تشنج فضا را ندارم ولی خب فعلا طبق قانون فعلی معدل تاثیر نداره ( را یدیوان ) و در این فاصله مجلس قانونگذاری میکنه باید تلاش کنیم از این فرصت استفاده کنیم تا منطق صحبت خود را بگیم...
من خیلی بعید میدونم ترمیم بهامسال برسه ...
خب هنوز خیلی ها اصلا اطلاع ندارند..نمیدونند چی به چیه ؟؟
*

----------


## aliiran20

[quote=وحید ی;795441]


> به دلیل عدم تصویب ماده واحده طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت
> کامنت ها را بخونید جالبه....
> اکریت مطلق مخالف تاثیر مثبت هستند....[/
> یعنی دقیقا مخالف چی هستن ؟ و موافق چی هستن؟


*مخالف تاثیر مستقیم و موافق تاثیر مثبت ..
کامنت های زیر خبر خبرگزاری را عرض کردم...*

----------


## aliiran20

> دوستان خواهش میکنک انقدر فضا رو متشنج نکنید به خدا یه روزی میاد حسرت این ترمیم رو بخورین ..خواهش میکنم به ترمیم معدل راضی باشید و ثابت کنید که شما هم میتونید بهترین معدلا رو بدست بیارین


و مهمتر از همه فارغ التحصیلان 84 تا 92 اصلا اطلاع نداشتند..قانون که نباید عطف به ماسبق بشه ...برای اونا باید تاثیر مثبت باشه ...

----------


## milad00

سال سوم درس نخوندین اعتراض کردین که معدلمون کمه بااینکه مقصرش خودتون بودین ولی واستون ترمیم معدل گزاشتن خب برین دیگه معدلتونو ببرین بالا دیگه به تاثیر معدل چیکار دارین هنوزم به این ترمیم قانع نیستین عجبا!!!!

----------


## ismail1373

شماکه کارشناسیتو گرفتی ومیخوای کنکور بدی اشکال نداره ترمیم رو ثبت نام کن و یه سال دیگه کنکور بده واقلا میتونی ثابت کنی که میتونی بهترین معدل رو بدست بیاری ..ثابت کن

----------


## aliiran20

> سال سوم درس نخوندین اعتراض کردین که معدلمون کمه بااینکه مقصرش خودتون بودین ولی واستون ترمیم معدل گزاشتن خب برین دیگه معدلتونو ببرین بالا دیگه به تاثیر معدل چیکار دارین هنوزم به این ترمیم قانع نیستین عجبا!!!!


*برای هزارمین بار سال 84 تا 92 تاثیر مثبت بود ..قانون تاثیر مستقیم برای سال 93 و 94 بوده ...
ثاینا ترمیم به این کنکور نمیرسه...کی ؟؟؟؟
25 ام امتحان نهایی هستش...
مگه نمیگید اونایی که معدل پایین هستند دسنخون هستندو چه با معدل وچه بی معدل قوبل نمیشن..تاثیر مثبت قرار بدهن..*

----------


## politician

دوستان همه بایدتاثیرمثبت روبرای نماینده هاتوضیح بدیم این جوری هیشکی ضررنمیکنه اموزروزسرنوشت سازیه رای هرنماینده مهمه پس به جای این که اینجابحث کنین برین بانماینده صحبت کنین

----------


## politician

تایپیک بزنین وهمه روتشویق کنین بانماینده هاحرف بزنن هرچی فشاربیاریم بهشون بهتره

----------


## Calvin Harris

> چاکرم داداش  تازه توکلی هم از جریان ترمیم معدل ابلاغی خبر نداشت برای اونم تو تلگرام فرستادم


دوست عزیز الان متوجه شدم شما یکی از کسانی هستی که با پول و پارتی و زدوبند و..... نمره کیلویی گرفتی و حالا هم در اثر شدت سوزش اومدی اینجا و داری حال ما رو میگیری.... ۴ یا ۵ تا از دوستای من معدل بالای ۱۹:۹۰ دارن اصلا از این بازیای شما درنمیارن خیلی عادی میگن هرچی که بشه کنکور بیشتر ملاکه و عقده ای بازی در نمیارن... اونوقت شما اینکارا رو میکنی..... اگه خیلی نابغه ای تو کنکور ثابت کن....احتمالا هدفت اینه که پولت حروم نشه.... یادت نره یه خدایی هم وجود داره و یه جایی جواب این کاراتو میده... فعلا هم که تاثیر مستقیم داره برداشته میشه تا افرادی مثل تو با دل سوزوندن دارن میرن کشک بسابن .... فقط از قول یه آقایی بهت میگم:  بابا جون آب رو بریز اونجا که میسوزه، چرا جای دیگه میریزی؟

----------


## politician

آقاکسی شماره خدایی داره بگذاره اگه خدایی به تاثیرمثبت موقتی راضی بشه تاچندسال تاثیرمثبته مهمترین مانع همین حرفای خدایی تومجلسه بازفرداپامیشه میره مجلس حرف مفت میزنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

وستان سایت مشاوره وفایلای صوتی اقای امینی کجاست

----------


## AlirezA 1522

آقایaliiran20شما که با اون منبع موثقتون حرف زدید چند درصد به شما احتمال دادن که فردا موضوع معدل دوباره بررسی می شه؟

----------


## Sara prs

> بعد از 200 بار زنگ زدن دکتر فیاضی جوابمو داد اخرش گفت هون که صبح بررسی شد و رای نیاورد
> گفتم خوب حالا باز بررسی میکنید ؟ گفت بعید میدونم کمیسیون نظر دیگه ای داشته باشه 
> گفتم دکتر اخرش چی گگفت همون که ضبح رای نیاورد میشه ملاک احتمالا
> خیلی برا خودم متاسفم من موافق قطعی بودم اما حیف
> ایشالا کنکور


منم مثه شما.
 امید وارم تاثیر + شه که ن سیخ بسوزه ن کباب. حذف نشه فقط :Yahoo (83): 
 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

ان شا الله حذف شه
چ ضرری میکنن معدل بالا ها؟
خب اون دوستانم اگه خونده باشن پس دیگه سومو مسلطن!

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان در دستور جلسه فردا قرار نگرفته است ...من طی آخرین اطلاعات ظهر ..بهم گفتند که فردا بررسی میشه ولی در دستور جلسه نیست ..شایدهم فوق العاده بررسی بشه ..هیچ اطلاعی ندارم از زمان بررسی  در حال حاضر...*
معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - اخبار > دستور کار جلسه علنی مجلس در روز دوشنبه 20 اردیبهشت

----------


## mohammadi91

فکر نکنم این هفته بررسی بشه ..چه میشد اون 48 نماینده رای  میدادند.
البته رای گیری دو فوریتی هم در سایت نبود ولی جلسه گذاشتن.

----------


## aliiran20

> فکر نکنم این هفته بررسی بشه ..چه میشد اون 48 نماینده رای  میدادند.
> البته رای گیری دو فوریتی هم در سایت نبود ولی جلسه گذاشتن.


*چی میشدنمایندگان به طرح دکتر توکلی را ی میدادن..فقط 4 تا دونه  درای کم داشت ..یکی اش همین لاهوتی اگه را ی میداد ( ایشونکلا با معدل مخالف بود)و 3 تا ی دیگه تموم بود ...
*اون بخاطر فوریت بود..طرح فوریت دارمعنی اش همینه داخل جلسه نیمذارن یهو بررسی میشه فوریتش

----------


## saj8jad

> *دوستان در دستور جلسه فردا قرار نگرفته است ...من طی آخرین اطلاعات ظهر ..بهم گفتند که فردا بررسی میشه ولی در دستور جلسه نیست ..شایدهم فوق العاده بررسی بشه ..هیچ اطلاعی ندارم از زمان بررسی  در حال حاضر...*
> معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - اخبار > دستور کار جلسه علنی مجلس در روز دوشنبه 20 اردیبهشت


داداش شما که با بنده خدا صحبت کردی گفت فردا دوشنبه موضوع سوابق تحصیلی در صحن علنی بررسی میشه یا نه؟ 
منظورم همون نماینده محترم هستش

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> داداش شما که با بنده خدا صحبت کردی گفت فردا دوشنبه موضوع سوابق تحصیلی در صحن علنی بررسی میشه یا نه؟ 
> منظورم همون نماینده محترم هستش



سلام سجاد جان. اصن این طرج معدل تو برنامه کاری مجلس واسه فردا نیست ها. من نمیدونم منبع حرف ایشون چیه و رو چ اساسی حرف میزنن :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام سجاد جان. اصن این طرج معدل تو برنامه کاری مجلس واسه فردا نیست ها. من نمیدونم منبع حرف ایشون چیه و رو چ اساسی حرف میزنن


سلام محمد جان  :Yahoo (1): 

طرح دو فوریتی و خیلی حساس هستش ، ممکنه خارج از دستور کار صحن موضوع رسیدگی بشه ، احتمالش زیاده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام محمد جان 
> 
> طرح دو فوریتی و خیلی حساس هستش ، ممکنه خارج از دستور کار صحن موضوع رسیدگی بشه ، احتمالش زیاده


خب یعنی طبق گفته های شما فقط یه راه واسه مطمعن شدن مطرح شدن یا نشدنش هست. اونم اینه فردا ساعت 8.15 دقیقه ک مجلس شروع میشه و وقتی دارن برنامه کلی 

مجلس رو میگن بشینم گوش بدیم ببینیم چی میگن. یا حتی ممکنه اونجا هم گفته نشه و کاملا یهویی پیداش شه؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان خبری که من داشتم این بودفردا میآد تو صحن ولی از ظهر تا حالا نمیدونم چه اتفاقاتی افتاده ....*
معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - اخبار > دستور کار جلسه علنی مجلس در روز دوشنبه 20 اردیبهشت
*نمیدونم فردامیآد و یا نمیآد ..هر چی هم تلاش کردم خبر موثقی هم بدست بیارم نشد....اینی که الان تاپیک  اش کردم را ظهر من شنیدم ..
فعلا تو دستور جلسه نیست !!!!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *دوستان خبری که من داشتم این بودفردا میآد تو صحن ولی از ظهر تا حالا نمیدونم چه اتفاقاتی افتاده ....*
> معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - اخبار > دستور کار جلسه علنی مجلس در روز دوشنبه 20 اردیبهشت
> *نمیدونم فردامیآد و یا نمیآد ..هر چی هم تلاش کردم خبر موثقی هم بدست بیارم نشد....اینی که الان تاپیک  اش کردم را ظهر من شنیدم ..
> فعلا تو دستور جلسه نیست !!!!*


برای امروز هم توی دستور کار من ندیدم باشه ! احتمال زیاد فرداست ...

----------


## aliiran20

> داداش شما که با بنده خدا صحبت کردی گفت فردا دوشنبه موضوع سوابق تحصیلی در صحن علنی بررسی میشه یا نه؟ 
> منظورم همون نماینده محترم هستش


*من فک رکنم حدود12 ظهر بود ..این حدودا که خبر گفتم اینطوری اصلا شروع کردم که به این مجلس میرسه گفت فردا باز میآد توصحن ..من خودم تعجب کردم ...گفتم پیشنهاد شماچیه ..گفتند که حداکثر 25 درصد را حذف میکنیم ...و طرحی هست که تاثیر مثبت هست بدون قید حداکثر و عدد 25 درصد*

----------


## aliiran20

> برای امروز هم توی دستور کار من ندیدم باشه ! احتمال زیاد فرداست ...


*برا امروز که بود تو دستو رجلسه ..اتفاقا اولین مورد هم بود ..ولی نمیدونم فردا مطرح میشه با نه ..اینی که من ظهر گفتم را شنیدم شخصا با گوش های خودم ولی  چی بگم ...*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *برا امروز که بود تو دستو رجلسه ..اتفاقا اولین مورد هم بود ..ولی نمیدونم فردا مطرح میشه با نه ..اینی که من ظهر گفتم را شنیدم شخصا با گوش های خودم ولی  چی بگم ...*


اون دستور کار مجلسه تاریخ هم نزده !

----------


## saj8jad

> خب یعنی طبق گفته های شما فقط یه راه واسه مطمعن شدن مطرح شدن یا نشدنش هست. اونم اینه فردا ساعت 8.15 دقیقه ک مجلس شروع میشه و وقتی دارن برنامه کلی 
> 
> مجلس رو میگن بشینم گوش بدیم ببینیم چی میگن. یا حتی ممکنه اونجا هم گفته نشه و کاملا یهویی پیداش شه؟


بله دقیقا باید فردا گوش کنیم ببینیم میگه تو دستور کار هست یا نه  :Yahoo (114): 

آره احتمالش هست که کاملا یهویی موضوع رو بررسی کنن و حتی احتمال این هم هست چون موضوع خیلی مهمه و از حساسیت بالایی برخورداره رئیس جلسه بگه این موضوع رو بررسی میکنیم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mohammadi91

دستور کار فردا رو که هنوز قرار ندادن ..اون که میگید کلی هست قبل جلسه امروزم بود

----------


## saj8jad

با ما همراه باشید این موضوع مسخره و مضحک همچنان ادامه دارد

----------


## saj8jad

دستور کار جلسات علنی مجلس از روز یکشنبه 19 تا روز سه شنبه 21 اردیبهشت 95 ؛

*رديف*
*شماره ثبت*
*عنوان*
*شماره چاپ*
*شماره**چاپ سابقه*

1        
692
ادامه‌رسيدگي‌به‌گزارش‌ك  ميسيون‌آموزش،تحقيقات‌وفن  اوري‌درمورد:
طرح اصلاحيه اجراي قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور مصوب سال 1392 براي اجرا در سال 1395 (دو‌فوريت‌ اين ‌طرح‌ در جلسه ‌علني ‌مورخ 12/2/1395 به ‌تصويب رسيد)
1800
17971799پيوست1دارد

2        
646
گزارش كميسيون تلفيق در مورد:
لايحه بودجه سال 1395 كل كشور (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1806
1684- 1738اصلاحيه1 و پيوستهاي آن

3        
691
گزارش كميسيون اجتماعي در مورد:
لايحه دوفوريتي تمديد مدت اجراي آزمايشي قانون مديريت خدمات كشوري (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1802
178617881789

4 
360
گزارش كميسيون قضايي و حقوقي در مورد:
طرح جرم سياسي (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
جايگزين1772
7511097

5
460
گزارش كميسيون قضايي و حقوقي در مورد:
طرح اصلاح ماده (241) لايحه قانوني اصلاح قسمتي از قانون تجارت (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
اصلاحيه11615
10531516

6
406
گزارش كميسيون عمران در مورد:
طرح جلوگيري از پرداخت دموراژ (خسارت‌تأخير)به كشتي‌ها (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1782
87311061107

7
400
گزارش كميسيون آموزش، تحقيقات و فناوري در مورد:
طرح نظام جامع آموزش و تربيت فني، حرفه اي و مهارتي (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1787
7978591184

8
542
گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد:
لايحه بيمه اجباري مسؤوليت مدني دارندگان وسايل نقليه موتوري زميني در مقابل شخص ثالث(اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان2)
1790
395-5111317-15051506         4 اصلاحيه‌دارد1758

9
511
گزارش كميسيون شوراها و امور داخلي كشور در مورد:
طرح اصلاح موادي از قانون تشكيلات ، وظايف و انتخابات شوراهاي اسلامي و انتخاب شهرداران(اعاده‌شده‌ازشور  ي‌محترم‌نگهبان1)
1791
1199- 1547 پيوست1 دارد-1548 پيوست1 و اصلاحيه1 دارد

10
596
گزارش كميسيون اجتماعي در مورد:
طرح ممنوعيت به كارگيري بازنشستگان(اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان3)
1792
1528- 1533153417101757

11
611
گزارش كميسيون صنايع و معادن در مورد :
لايحه عضويت دولت جمهوري اسلامي ايران در مشاركت (كنسرسيوم) زيرساخت كليد عمومي آسيا (اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1801
15771635


12
244
گزارش كميسيون مشترك در مورد:
طرح تشكيل سازمان مبارزه با مفاسد اقتصادي(به منظور تصويب مدت اجراي آزمايشي آن طبق اصل(85) قانون اساسي) (تقاضاي نمايندگان محترم مبني بر رسيدگي طبق اصل 85 قانون اساسي در جلسه علني مورخ 22/7/1394 تصويب شد) (دراجراي ماده 104 آئين‌نامه داخلي با اولويت در دستور قرار گرفت)
1807
47014831484

13
562
بررسي تقاضاي رسيدگي به طرح عمليات بانكي بدون ربا طبق‌اصل(85) قانون اساسي (تقاضاي فوق در جلسه علني مورخ 30/1/1395واصل شده است)
-
1404

14     
493
ادامه رسيدگي به گزارش كميسيون بهداشت و درمان در مورد:
طرح يك‌فوريتي منع تبليغات و معرفي محصولات و خدمات غيرمجاز و آسيب‌رسان به سلامت در فضاي مجازي و شبكه‌هاي ماهواره اي (اعاده شده از جلسه علني )
اصلاحيه11675
1146

15     
58
ادامه رسيدگي به گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد:
لايحه تأسيس صندوق بيمه همگاني حوادث طبيعي(اعاده شده از جلسه علني )
اصلاحيه2742
62740

16     
323
ادامه رسيدگي به گزارش كميسيون اجتماعي در مورد:
لايحه كاهش ساعت كار زنان شاغل (اعاده شده از جلسه علني)
اصلاحيه11279
6201278

17     
44
ادامه رسيدگي به گزارش كميسيون مشترك در مورد:
طرح تقويت و توسعه نظام استاندارد (اعاده شده از جلسه علني)
اصلاحيه11282
481281

18     
251
گزارش كميسيون فرهنگي در مورد:
لايحه الحاق يك تبصره به قانون اصلاح ماده (12) قانون حمايت از حقوق مؤلفان و مصنفان و هنرمندان(دراجراي ماده 104 آئين‌نامه داخلي با اولويت در دستور قرار گرفت)
1367
496

19     
533
گزارش كميسيون مشترك در مورد:
طرح حمايت از احياء و مرمت بافتهاي فرهنگي- تاريخي و توانمندسازي ساكنين و مالكين آنها (دراجراي ماده 104 آئين‌نامه داخلي با اولويت در دستور قرار گرفت)
1545
1295 1544

20     
136
گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد:
لايحه دريافت عوارض برق تجديدپذير
272
190

21     
144
گزارش كميسيون عمران در مورد:
*رد* طرح اصلاح ماده (5) قانون تاسيس شوراي عالي شهرسازي و معماري‌ايران(اين‌طرح‌توسط‌شوراي‌عال  ‌استانها ارائه‌شده و در‌اجراي‌ ماده‌147آئين‌نامه‌داخلي به‌تقاضاي شوراي‌مذكوردردستور قرار گرفت)
308
216305

22     
162
گزارش كميسيون بهداشت و درمان در مورد:
طرح استفساريه ماده (24) قانون بيمه
333
258

23     
163
گزارش كميسيون اجتماعي در مورد:
طرح احتساب سابقه تدريس معلمان حق‌التدريس استخدامي در آموزش و پرورش
335
259323

24     
151
گزارش كميسيون آئين نامه داخلي مجلس در مورد:
*رد* طرح استفساريه ماده (118) آيين‌نامه داخلي مجلس شوراي اسلامي (در اجراي ماده 147 آيين‌نامه داخلي در دستور قرار گرفت)
324
223

25     
148
گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد:
طرح اصلاح ماده (14) آيين‌نامه معاملات شهرداري تهران (اين طرح توسط شوراي عالي استانها ارائه شده است)
407
220

26     
147
گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد:
طرح اصلاح ماده (54) قانون تنظيم بخشي از مقررات مالي دولت مصوب27/11/1380(اين‌طرح‌توسط‌شوراي‌عال  ‌استانها ارائه شده است)
420
219419

27     
189
گزارش كميسيون آموزش، تحقيقات و فناوري در مورد:
لايحه نحوه كمك‌هاي اشخاص حقيقي و حقوقي به سازمان آموزش فني و حرفه‌اي كشور
455
344



با توجه به اینکه اولین دستور کار این هفته بررسی موضوع سوابق تحصیلی هستش و اینکه طرحش هم دو فوریتی هستش پس احتمالا فردا این موضوع بررسی میشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *دوستان خبری که من داشتم این بودفردا میآد تو صحن ولی از ظهر تا حالا نمیدونم چه اتفاقاتی افتاده ....*معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - اخبار > دستور کار جلسه علنی مجلس در روز دوشنبه 20 اردیبهشت*نمیدونم فردامیآد و یا نمیآد ..هر چی هم تلاش کردم خبر موثقی هم بدست بیارم نشد....اینی که الان تاپیک  اش کردم را ظهر من شنیدم ..فعلا تو دستور جلسه نیست !!!!*


شما این لینک رو از کجا برداشتین آخه تو سایت مجلس هنوز دستور کار جلسه فردارو نزدن

----------


## mohammadi91

> شما این لینک رو از کجا برداشتین آخه تو سایت مجلس هنوز دستور کار جلسه فردارو نزدن



درسته پس احتمال زیاد فردا خبری نیست .

----------


## aliiran20

> شما این لینک رو از کجا برداشتین آخه تو سایت مجلس هنوز دستور کار جلسه فردارو نزدن


معاونت قوانین تو خود لینک که هستش سایت...

معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - صفحه اصلی

----------


## mohammadi91

> معاونت قوانین تو خود لینک که هستش سایت...
> 
> معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - صفحه اصلی


فکرکنم هفته دیگه بررسی شه.

----------


## mehdi.den

اصلا به این ربط نداره که تو سایت دستور کار فردارو گفته
چون 2 فوریتی هست به محص رفع مشکل از کمیسیون میاد تو صحن حالا کی معلوم نیست شاید فردا  شاید پس فردا

----------


## mohammadi91

> اصلا به این ربط نداره که تو سایت دستور کار فردارو گفته
> چون 2 فوریتی هست به محص رفع مشکل از کمیسیون میاد تو صحن حالا کی معلوم نیست شاید فردا  شاید پس فردا


امیدوارم دیگه تموم شه حتی اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه

----------


## mehdi.den

> امیدوارم دیگه تموم شه حتی اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه


مشکل اینجاس که نماینده ها اصلا به این استرس کنکوری ها اهمیت نمیدن براشون مهم نیست

----------


## mohammadi91

به نظرم پیامک بازی بچه ها هم اثر داشت

----------


## nacli

مطابق با دوم شعبان 1437 هجري قمري      - پس از تلاوت آياتي از كلام‌الله مجيد*رديف*
*عنـوان*
*شماره چاپ*
*شماره‌چاپ سابقه*

1        
گزارش كميسيون اجتماعي در مورد لايحه دوفوريتي تمديد مدت اجراي آزمايشي قانون مديريت خدمات كشوري (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1802
1786- 1788
1789

2        
گزارش كميسيون قضايي و حقوقي در مورد طرح جرم سياسي (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
جايگزين1772
751
1097

3        
گزارش كميسيون قضايي و حقوقي در مورد طرح اصلاح ماده (241) لايحه قانوني اصلاح قسمتي از قانون تجارت (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
اصلاحيه1
1615
1053
1516

4        
گزارش كميسيون عمران در مورد طرح جلوگيري از پرداخت دموراژ (خسارت‌تأخير) به كشتي‌ها (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1782
873 - 1106
1107

5        
گزارش كميسيون آموزش، تحقيقات و فناوري در مورد طرح نظام جامع آموزش و تربيت فني، حرفه اي و مهارتي (اعاده ‌شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1787
797-859
1184

6        
گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد لايحه بيمه اجباري مسؤوليت مدني دارندگان وسايل نقليه موتوري زميني در مقابل شخص ثالث (اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان2)
1790
395-511
1317-1505
1506 4 اصلاحيه  ‌دارد-1758

7        
گزارش كميسيون شوراها و امور داخلي كشور در مورد طرح اصلاح موادي از قانون تشكيلات، وظايف و انتخابات شوراهاي اسلامي و انتخاب شهرداران (اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1791
1199- 1547 پيوست 1 دارد-1548 پيوست1 و اصلاحيه1 دارد

8        
گزارش كميسيون اجتماعي در مورد طرح ممنوعيت به كارگيري بازنشستگان(اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان3)
1792
1528-1533
1534-1710
1757

9        
گزارش كميسيون صنايع و معادن در مورد لايحه عضويت دولت جمهوري اسلامي ايران در مشاركت (كنسرسيوم) زيرساخت كليد عمومي آسيا (اعاده شده از شوراي محترم نگهبان1)
1801
1577
1635

10      
گزارش كميسيون مشترك در مورد طرح تشكيل سازمان مبارزه با مفاسد اقتصادي(به منظور تصويب مدت اجراي آزمايشي آن طبق اصل(85) قانون اساسي) (تقاضاي نمايندگان محترم مبني بر رسيدگي طبق اصل 85 قانون اساسي در جلسه علني مورخ 22/7/1394 تصويب شد) (دراجراي ماده 104 آئين‌نامه داخلي با اولويت در دستور قرار گرفت)
1807
470
1483
1484

11      
بررسي تقاضاي رسيدگي به طرح عمليات بانكي بدون ربا طبق‌اصل(85) قانون اساسي (تقاضاي فوق در جلسه علني مورخ 30/1/1395واصل شده است)
-
1404

12      
گزارش كميسيون ويژه حمايت از توليد ملي و نظارت بر اجراي اصل(44) قانون اساسي درباره نحوه اجراي قانون اجراي سياست‌هاي كلي اصل(44) قانون اساسي
39
الحاقيه1 دارد
-

13      
ادامه رسيدگي به گزارش كميسيون بهداشت و درمان در مورد طرح يك‌فوريتي منع تبليغات و معرفي محصولات و خدمات غيرمجاز و آسيب‌رسان به سلامت در فضاي مجازي و شبكه‌هاي ماهواره اي (اعاده شده از جلسه علني )
اصلاحيه1
1675
1146

14      
ادامه رسيدگي به گزارش كميسيون اقتصادي در مورد لايحه تأسيس صندوق بيمه همگاني حوادث طبيعي(اعاده شده از جلسه علني )
اصلاحيه2
742
62
740

----------


## opposite

> *سلام دوستان
> از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
> فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
> و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
> یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
> *


من که نشنیدم امروز در مورد معدل صحبت کنن
شماها شنیدین؟

----------


## rezarko13

نه چیزی نگف

----------


## rezarko13

خدا لعنتشون کنه تا دو ماه دیگه دوباره بررسی میکنن :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mohammadi91

> خدا لعنتشون کنه تا دو ماه دیگه دوباره بررسی میکنن


چیزی نگفت احتمالا بره مجلس بعد .حالا باید زنگ بزنن به جدید ها :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammadi91

فکر کنم بعد کنکور مشخص بشه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Saeedt

> خدا لعنتشون کنه تا دو ماه دیگه دوباره بررسی میکنن


*​مگه روز آخر مجلسه؟چرا دوماه دیگه؟*

----------


## mohammadi91

این داستان ادامه داره.از سریال های مسخره ترکی هم طولانی تر شده

----------


## mohammadi91

> *​مگه روز آخر مجلسه؟*



نه هفته دیگه هم هست

----------


## rezarko13

مجلس بعدی چمیدونن معدل چیه خخخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammadi91

این دوستمون هم از منبع فوووووووق موثقش  هم خبر نیاورد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

تو دستور کار امروز نبود  :Yahoo (114):  

احتمالا کمیسیون آموزش مشکل رو رفع نکرده ، به همین دلیل امروز بررسی نمیشه  :Yahoo (110): 

طرح دو فوریتی بود اگه یادتون باشه پس باید ظرف 72 ساعت سریعا موضوع خاتمه پیدا کنه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Saeedt

> نه هفته دیگه هم هست


خب شاید همین یه هفته ای گذاشتن تو دستور

----------


## Saeedt

> تو دستور کار امروز نبود  
> 
> احتمالا کمیسیون آموزش مشکل رو رفع نکرده ، به همین دلیل امروز بررسی نمیشه 
> 
> طرح دو فوریتی بود اگه یادتون باشه پس باید ظرف 72 ساعت سریعا موضوع خاتمه پیدا کنه


اگه این ۷۲ ساعت قانون باشه و بی قانونی نکنن در جهت ضربه زدن به کنکوریا دیگ فردا باید معلوم شه

----------


## mehdi.den

این دستور کارا از قبل مشخص شده طرح 2 فوریتی اینجوری نیست

----------


## daniad

مگه مجلس قراره دو ماه تعطیل باشه ؟ 
یه مساله ای 
من دیروز اولین بار بود رادیو مجلس گوش میکردم 
یه چیزی خیلی برام عجیب بود 
من به شخصه یه ساله درگیر این قضیه معدلم و کلی تفسیر و ... خوندم 
ولی قانون به این مهمی فقط تو یه جلسه تیم ساعته با دو بار رای گیری داشت مشخص میشد 
بنظرم این زمان و این روش خیلی محدوده که تو نیم ساعت با رای گیری بین کسایی که احتمالا به طور تخصصی از عمق نحوه محاسبه معدل آگاه نیستن تکلیف مشخص شه 
اگه دیروز یکم رای ها جابجا میشد تاثیر به همین سادگی مثبت میشد 
بنظرم باید بیشتر رو این موضوع وقت بزارن تو مجلس و تحلیل کنن نه سریع تو چند دقیقه رای گیری کنن و تمام

----------


## saj8jad

تازه یه چیز دیگه دوستان  :Yahoo (114):  ، اگر تو مجلس هم این موضوع حالا به هر صورتی (قطعی ـ مثبت ـ حذف) تصویب بشه باز باید بره شورای نگهبان اونجا هم بررسی بشه ببینن مشکلی نداره  :Yahoo (114):  

احتمالا یک هفته ای هم شورای نگهبان وقت میگیره  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohsen2

امروز بررسی نمیشه خیالتون راحت نموم شد رفت

----------


## saj8jad

> امروز بررسی نمیشه خیالتون راحت نموم شد رفت


معلوم نیست بازم شاید آخر جلسه اومدن یه حرفی چیزی زدن در موردش  :Yahoo (4): 

در عرض 30 دقیقه 3 تا دستور کار بررسی و تصویب شد ، یکیش دو فوریتی بود تازه  :Yahoo (113): 

الان دستور کار 4 شروع شد

----------


## mohammadi91

> مگه مجلس قراره دو ماه تعطیل باشه ؟ 
> یه مساله ای 
> من دیروز اولین بار بود رادیو مجلس گوش میکردم 
> یه چیزی خیلی برام عجیب بود 
> من به شخصه یه ساله درگیر این قضیه معدلم و کلی تفسیر و ... خوندم 
> ولی قانون به این مهمی فقط تو یه جلسه تیم ساعته با دو بار رای گیری داشت مشخص میشد 
> بنظرم این زمان و این روش خیلی محدوده که تو نیم ساعت با رای گیری بین کسایی که احتمالا به طور تخصصی از عمق نحوه محاسبه معدل آگاه نیستن تکلیف مشخص شه 
> اگه دیروز یکم رای ها جابجا میشد تاثیر به همین سادگی مثبت میشد 
> بنظرم باید بیشتر رو این موضوع وقت بزارن تو مجلس و تحلیل کنن نه سریع تو چند دقیقه رای گیری کنن و تمام



درسته ولی بیشتر از اینم نمیشه صبر کرد بچه ها چه گناهی کردن اینها اکثر قانون ها رو این طور تصویب میکنن دیروز 48 تا نماینده اصلا رای ندادن 
بچه ها این قدر پیامک زدن که  همه عالم فهمیدن البته بد هم شده تقریبا دیروز بعضی ها میگفتن اصلا نباشه بعضی هم مثبت این طوری اخرش هیچ کدام نشد

----------


## daniad

> درسته ولی بیشتر از اینم نمیشه صبر کرد بچه ها چه گناهی کردن اینها اکثر قانون ها رو این طور تصویب میکنن دیروز 48 تا نماینده اصلا رای ندادن 
> بچه ها این قدر پیامک زدن که  همه عالم فهمیدن البته بد هم شده تقریبا دیروز بعضی ها میگفتن اصلا نباشه بعضی هم مثبت این طوری اخرش هیچ کدام نشد


منظورم این نیست که بزارنش برای n  روز بعد که بچه ها معطل شن 
منظورم اینه که اوی محلس بشینن یکی دو ساعت بحث کنن راجبش نه اینکه ققط سه چار نفر هر کدوم دو دقیقه صحبت کنن بعدم رای گیری

----------


## saj8jad

دستور 5 در مورد کمیسیون آموزش هستش دوستان

فیاضی داره صحبت میکنه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammadi91

> دستور 5 در مورد کمیسیون آموزش هستش دوستان


ربطی به نداره

----------


## daniad

> دستور 5 در مورد کمیسیون آموزش هستش دوستان
> 
> فیاضی داره صحبت میکنه


استرس گرفتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

امروز مشخص میشه اخر یا نه؟

----------


## mohammadi91

استرس چرا در مورد کنکور نیست

----------


## mohammadi91

> امروز مشخص میشه اخر یا نه؟


خدا می داند

----------


## Saeedt

> دستور 5 در مورد کمیسیون آموزش هستش دوستان
> 
> فیاضی داره صحبت میکنه



چی شد ؟معدله؟

----------


## saj8jad

> چی شد ؟معدله؟


هیچی ، ارجاع دادن به کمیسیون 

خیر ، در مورد فنی و حرفه ای بود  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## opposite

در حال حاضر 42 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (21 کاربر و 21 مهمان)


*opposite*،**Yousef**،*8MIT8*،*aalirezaa1376*،*ali2015*،*Ali77*،*Amirkabir*،*armin313*،*arsenal*،*aryan rs*،*hagoona*،*joozef*،*mehdi.den*،*miladrko*،*Mohsen2*،*pouya.*،*rezarko13*،*Saeedt*،*samir93*،*وحید ی*،*امیر ارسلان*


.
اعضای کمیسیون کیان؟
شماره ای چیزی بدین خبر بگیریم ببینیم چی به چیه!

----------


## joozef

الان مجلس جدید داره تصمیم میگیره در مورد این موضوع یا همون مجلس قبلی ؟

----------


## biology115

سلام دوستان ، معلوم نشد چیزی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## joozef

اینطور که من از کامنتا فهمیدم، همه منتظر معجزه ن. 
مجلس اصن به شخمش هم نیس معدل. 
همه *امید دارن* که بحث معدل رو مطرح کنن نه اینکه قرار باشه مطرحش کنن !!

----------


## opposite

> الان مجلس جدید داره تصمیم میگیره در مورد این موضوع یا همون مجلس قبلی ؟


هنوز که مجلس فعلی (همون قبلی) 
با توجه به سخنان دوستان حدودا 14 روز دیگه مجلس جدید میاد

----------


## Saeedt

> سلام دوستان ، معلوم نشد چیزی ؟؟؟؟؟


فردا پس فردا معلوم نشه میره مجلس بعد ..درسته بچه ها؟

----------


## biology115

> فردا پس فردا معلوم نشه میره مجلس بعد ..درسته بچه ها؟


اگه قراره برسه به مجلس بعدی ، باید رای دیوان اجرا بشه ،

ولی اینا که حرف امروزشون با حرف دیروزشون یکی نیست

از همون اول هم معلوم بود چیزی معلوم نمیشه

اول گفتن 16 فروردین ، بعد 29 فروردین

بعدش گفتن 12 اردیبهشت ، بعد 19 اردیبهشت 

الان هم که 20 اردیبهشت هست

به نظر من همه چیز معلوم میشه ولی هنگام اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور ...

----------


## opposite

> اینطور که من از کامنتا فهمیدم، همه منتظر معجزه ن. 
> مجلس اصن به شخمش هم نیس معدل. 
> همه *امید دارن* که بحث معدل رو مطرح کنن نه اینکه قرار باشه مطرحش کنن !!


نه کسی منتظر معجزه نیست
با توجه به گفته های یکی از دوستان (از منبع موثق)قرار شد امروز بررسی بشه(بررسی رو درست نوشتم؟)
تقریبا همه از خداشونه که مطرح نشه و رای دیوان اجرا بشه!

----------


## joozef

> هنوز که مجلس فعلی (همون قبلی) 
> با توجه به سخنان دوستان حدودا 14 روز دیگه مجلس جدید میاد


خوب پس روش حساب نکنین. 
امکان نداره طرحی رو که خودشون تصویب کردن، الان با لغوش ببرنش زیر سوال. 
عملکرد 4ساله خودشون میره زیر سوال !!  

اما، اما اگه مجلس جدید در مورد این موضوع تصمیم بگیره، برای اینکه خودشو ثابت کنه و از اصلاح طلب ها توی ذهن جوان ها تصویر خوبی رو به جا بزاره و هم اینکه عملکرد نماینده های دوره قبل رو که اکثرنشون اصول گرا بودن زیر سوال ببره، به احتمال زیاد تاثیر مثبت شه و تاثیر قطعی لغو شه .. 
فقط امید داشته باشید که مجلس جدید تصمیم گیرنده این موضوع باشه ...

----------


## saj8jad

> در حال حاضر 42 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (21 کاربر و 21 مهمان)
> 
> 
> *opposite*،**Yousef**،*8MIT8*،*aalirezaa1376*،*ali2015*،*Ali77*،*Amirkabir*،*armin313*،*arsenal*،*aryan rs*،*hagoona*،*joozef*،*mehdi.den*،*miladrko*،*Mohsen2*،*pouya.*،*rezarko13*،*Saeedt*،*samir93*،*وحید ی*،*امیر ارسلان*
> 
> 
> .
> اعضای کمیسیون کیان؟
> شماره ای چیزی بدین خبر بگیریم ببینیم چی به چیه!


*رديف*
*نام و نام خانوادگي*
*سمت*
*شماره تماس*

1
*زاهدي** محمدمهدي*
*رئيس*

*09128103806*

2
*زارعي** علي‌اصغر(نماینده تهران)*
*نايب رئيس اول*

*09124909984-09121256439*

3
*كوچكي‌‌نژاد ‌ارم ساداتي**جبار*
*نايب رئيس دوم*
*09112373215-*

4
*فياضي** عبدالوحيد*
*سخنگو*
*09111521946-**۰۹۳۵۳۵۶۷۸۹۰*

5
*احمدي‌لاشكي** قاسم*
*دبير اول*
*09111954378*

6
*صابري** رضا*
*دبير دوم*
*09113744008*

7
*اختياري‌كسنويه‌يزد**اسفنديار*
*عضو*
*09124909945*

8
*بشيري** فرهاد*
*عضو*
*09123496821*

9
*حدادعادل** غلامعلي*
*عضو*


10
*خانلري** كارن*
*عضو*
*09123211980*

11
*خسروي‌سهل‌آبادي**ابوالقاسم*
*عضو*
*09155318367*

12
*درويش‌پور** حجت‌اله*
*عضو*
*09161118854*

13
*سلطاني‌صبور** عطاءاله*
*عضو*
*09183148494*

14
*سليمي** عليرضا*
*عضو*
*09188663460*

15
*طبيب‌زاده‌نوري** زهره*
*عضو*
*09122972328*

16
*عبادي** سيدمحمدباقر*
*عضو*


17
*جعفري** قاسم*
*عضو*
۰۹۱۵۳۱۱۶۹۰۸

18
*كوچك‌زاده** مهدي*
*عضو*
09121208692

19
*مقتداي‌خوراسگاني** عباس*
*عضو*
*۰۹۱۳۳۱۱۳۳۴۷*

20
*منادي‌سفيدان** عليرضا*
*عضو*
09143154762

21
*منظري‌توكلي** عليرضا*
*عضو*
09131962126

22
*موسوي‌اصل** ميرقسمت*
*عضو*
۰۹۱۲۱۴۸۲۳۰۳

23
*نبويان** سيدمحمود*
*عضو*
09127593530

24
*نگهبان‌سلامي** محمود*
*عضو*
09153284144

25
*هروي** جواد*
*عضو*
09155195273

----------


## biology115

بریم سر درس خوندنمون ،

با طناب پوسیده اینا نمیشه به چاه رفت ...

----------


## daniad

الان که کلیاتش تصویب شده اینو در نظر گرفتین ؟ بازم رای دیوان اجرا میشه اگه بره محلس بعد ؟

----------


## mehdi.den

امروز رو دور تصویب افتادن همرو از دم تصویب میکنن d:

----------


## Ali77

دوستان این آموزش و پرورش به پولی که از ترمیم بدست میاد دلشو خوش کرده.مطمئن باشین این تاثیر قطعی میمونه.

----------


## joozef

> دوستان این آموزش و پرورش به پولی که از ترمیم بدست میاد دلشو خوش کرده.مطمئن باشین این تاثیر قطعی میمونه.


عاره به خدا. 
من خودم امسال 150 پیاده شدم برای دیپ دوم.

----------


## Ali77

> عاره به خدا. 
> من خودم امسال 150 پیاده شدم برای دیپ دوم.



الان مدارس تهران درسی 30 تومن میگیرن.یعنی هر دانش آموز 300 تومن.مبلغ قابل توجهیه برای آموزشو پرورش.

----------


## opposite

یا جواب نمیدن یا مشغوله یا اشتباهه
سخنگوشون هم آقای فیاضی میگه مطلع نیستم
واقعا عجب مجلسی درست کردیما(البته من که به اینا رای ندادم و اون موقع هم نمیتونستم رای بدم!)

----------


## Mohsen2

اقا قطعی میماند امیدی نیست

----------


## Ali77

یه سوال
من که تجربیم میتونم دیپ دوم انسانی بگیرم بعد با اون تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟آخه تاثیرش خیلی کمه.

----------


## aliiran20

> این دوستمون هم از منبع فوووووووق موثقش  هم خبر نیاورد


*سلاممن دیشب یه تاپیک زدم که نوشتم تودستور کار فردانیست ولی تاپیک حذف شد...اینکه کی بررسی میشه را نمیدونم...اون خبری که گفتم را دیروز ظهر من خودم شنیدم..خبر جدیدتری ندارم دوست عزیز
*

----------


## ali2015

تو دستور کار امروز نیستش بیخودی سرکاریم

----------


## daniad

> یه سوال
> من که تجربیم میتونم دیپ دوم انسانی بگیرم بعد با اون تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟آخه تاثیرش خیلی کمه.


نه با اگه دوتا دیپ داشته باشی باید با دیپی که رشته کنکورته کنکور بدی
ما ام الکی رفتیم دیپ مجدد گرفتیم یکی دو ماهو تابود کردیم و آخرش 18 بهمن تو دفترچه کنکور این قانونو گذاشتن

----------


## Hossein.A

> مجلس بعدی چمیدونن معدل چیه خخخخخ


نه پس حتما این مجلس میدونستن که همشون از دانشگاه امام صادق مدرک داشتن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

خیلی شیک و مجلسی 10 تا دستور رو از 14 تا دستور امروز در عرض 1.5 ساعت تصویب کردند  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

احتمال زیاد میره واسه سه شنبه بررسی معدل

----------


## opposite

> *رديف*
> *نام و نام خانوادگي*
> *سمت*
> *شماره تماس*
> 
> 1
> *زاهدي** محمدمهدي*
> *رئيس*
> 
> ...


1و2و3و4و5و6و17 رو زنگ زدم(از کوچک زاده هم ترسیدم زنگ نزدم گفتم فحشی چیزی میده احتمالا) تنها پاسخ این بود که آقای فیاضی گفت من نمیدونم
شما هم به چند نفر زنگ بزنین حداقل وضعیت مشخص باشه

----------


## aliiran20

*فردا آخرین جلسه مجلس تو هفته جاری هستش فکرکنم ...یعنی فردا اگه مطرح نشه میره برای هفته بعدی و هفته ی بعدی آخرین هفته  کاری فکر کنم باشه ..چون اون جلسه 4 خردادبیشتر برای یادگاری وخاطره و..هستش*

----------


## opposite

> *فردا آخرین جلسه مجلس تو هفته جاری هستش فکرکنم ...یعنی فردا اگه مطرح نشه میره برای هفته بعدی و هفته ی بعدی آخرین هفته  کاری فکر کنم باشه ..چون اون جلسه 4 خردادبیشتر برای یادگاری وخاطره و..هستش*


قرار شد بره کمیسیون بعد دوباره برگرده به صحن مجلس

----------


## Unknown Soldier

یکی به توکلی بزنگه که اگه طرحش رای نیورد حداقل ی پیشنهاد دیه بدن که از دیپلمه های 92 به اینور معدل براشون قطعی اعمال بشه

----------


## opposite

شماره ی آقای خدایی رو ندارین؟

----------


## saj8jad

> قرار شد بره کمیسیون بعد دوباره برگرده به صحن مجلس


امروز عصر کمیسیون آموزش جلسه داره  

امیدوارم به خودشون زحمت بدن  :Yahoo (21):  و موضوع رو رسیدگی کنن و ایراداتش رو رفع کنن تا فردا در صحن علنی مجلس موضوع بررسی و 
تعیین تکلیف بشه چون باید شورای نگهبان هم بره  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## aliiran20

> 1و2و3و4و5و6و17 رو زنگ زدم(از کوچک زاده هم ترسیدم زنگ نزدم گفتم فحشی چیزی میده احتمالا) تنها پاسخ این بود که آقای فیاضی گفت من نمیدونم
> شما هم به چند نفر زنگ بزنین حداقل وضعیت مشخص باشه


*همه میدونند ...مگه میشیه ندونند..نمیگن!!!!فقط اینو میدونم این یه بار سنگینی برای مجلس بعدی داره ..چون در عرف سیاسیت وقتی طرح های مهمی مطرح هست و بار اجتماعی ،اقتصادی زیادی داره را میگذارند برای مجلس بعدی..چون اونها باید جوابگو باشند.....مثل همین برنامه 6 توسعه ...*

----------


## mehdi.den

با این سرعت تصویب که الان دارن 10:30 تمومه دستور کار امروز
حالا یا بعدش طرح معدل رو بررسی میکنن یا بیکار میشن میرن با بچه ها قلیون میزنن

----------


## aliiran20

> قرار شد بره کمیسیون بعد دوباره برگرده به صحن مجلس


*آره ولی وقتی براش تعیین نشده ..در مورد کلیات میگه 72 ساعت پس از طرحبیادصحن ..خب کلیات رای آورد ولی جزییات نه ..اگر قانونی میخواهد باشد بایدبره کار کارشناسی بشود خیلی دقیق و نباید قاعدتا برسد به این مجلس..دوستان عزیز این قدر طرح ولایحه حتی با قید فوریت داریمکه طول میکشه ..این داستانی دارد...کار کارشناسی که 2 روزه نیست!!! 2ماهه هستش...
*

----------


## mehdi.den

> *آره ولی وقتی براش تعیین نشده ..در مورد کلیات میگه 72 ساعت پس از طرحبیادصحن ..خب کلیات رای آورد ولی جزییات نه ..اگر قانونی میخواهد باشد بایدبره کار کارشناسی بشود خیلی دقیق و نباید قاعدتا برسد به این مجلس..دوستان عزیز این قدر طرح ولایحه حتی با قید فوریت داریمکه طول میکشه ..این داستانی دارد...کار کارشناسی که 2 روزه نیست!!! 2ماهه هستش...
> *


داداش من زنگ زدم دلت و خوش نکن به 2 تا نماینده کمیسیون زنگ زدم گفتن تو همین دوره مجلس بررسی میشه

----------


## Saeedt

> امروز عصر کمیسیون آموزش جلسه داره  
> 
> امیدوارم به خودشون زحمت بدن  و موضوع رو رسیدگی کنن و ایراداتش رو رفع کنن تا فردا در صحن علنی مجلس موضوع بررسی و 
> تعیین تکلیف بشه چون باید شورای نگهبان هم بره


نگهبان بعیده بخواد راجع ب موضوع تخصصی معدل نظری داشته باشه وبا رای مجلس مخالفت کنه دوباره بخواد ارجاش بده ..فرمالیته.. تاییدش میکنه نظر مجلسو

----------


## mohammadi91

> *همه میدونند ...مگه میشیه ندونند..نمیگن!!!!فقط اینو میدونم این یه بار سنگینی برای مجلس بعدی داره ..چون در عرف سیاسیت وقتی طرح های مهمی مطرح هست و بار اجتماعی ،اقتصادی زیادی داره را میگذارند برای مجلس بعدی..چون اونها باید جوابگو باشند.....مثل همین برنامه 6 توسعه ...*


مگه میشه ندونن این قدر زنگ زدن دیگه جواب نمیدن دیشب  رفتم اینستاگرام نشر دریافت این طور برنامه ریزی کرده بودن برا زنگ زدن که معلومه جواب ما رو نمیدن
ازعمد دیگه میگن نمی دونیم اگه بگن کی هست که این قدر بچه ها زنگ میزنن  دوباره

----------


## mohammadi91

> نگهبان بعیده بخواد راجع ب موضوع تخصصی معدل نظری داشته باشه وبا رای مجلس مخالفت کنه دوباره بخواد ارجاش بده ..فرمالیته.. تاییدش میکنه نظر مجلسو


اره تایید میکنه مگه دوباره نشر دریافت این بار شماره شورای نگهبان رو بذاره که حمله کنن شورا

----------


## opposite

> داداش من زنگ زدم دلت و خوش نکن به 2 تا نماینده کمیسیون زنگ زدم گفتن تو همین دوره مجلس بررسی میشه


ببخشید شما به کدوماشون و چه موقع زنگ زدین؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش من زنگ زدم دلت و خوش نکن به 2 تا نماینده کمیسیون زنگ زدم گفتن تو همین دوره مجلس بررسی میشه


ان شاء الله تو همین مجلس بررسی و تعیین تکلیف نهایی بشه

----------


## mohammadi91

> داداش من زنگ زدم دلت و خوش نکن به 2 تا نماینده کمیسیون زنگ زدم گفتن تو همین دوره مجلس بررسی میشه


احتمال زیاد همین دوره هست احتمال زیاد هم قطعی هست اگه نبود که نظر دیوان رو اجرا می کردن

----------


## aliiran20

> مگه میشه ندونن این قدر زنگ زدن دیگه جواب نمیدن دیشب  رفتم اینستاگرام نشر دریافت این طور برنامه ریزی کرده بودن برا زنگ زدن که معلومه جواب ما رو نمیدن
> ازعمد دیگه میگن نمی دونیم اگه بگن کی هست که این قدر بچه ها زنگ میزنن  دوباره


*احتمالا..تنها یک امید دارن بچه ها ..اگر برنامه مجلس برنامه ششم توسعه را بخواهد  بررسی کند...
در این صورت هیچوقتی برای هیچکس نمیمونه...*

----------


## Ali77

دوستان به نماینده ها زنگ زدین؟فردا بررسی میشه؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> *احتمالا..تنها یک امید دارن بچه ها ..اگر برنامه مجلس برنامه ششم توسعه را بخواهد  بررسی کند...
> در این صورت هیچوقتی برای هیچکس نمیمونه...*



دیگه نمیگن کی بررسی میکنن مطمئن باشید زنگ زدنم حدی داره

----------


## aliiran20

> احتمال زیاد همین دوره هست احتمال زیاد هم قطعی هست اگه نبود که نظر دیوان رو اجرا می کردن


*کمسیون آموزش میخواهد این دوره باشد ..بایدببینم نمایندگان چی میگن..دوستان دیروز این طرح 2 بار ..تکرار میکنم 2بار رای نیاورد...و نکته ی دیگر طرح دیروز باید تغییر کندتا به رای گذاشته بشود...پیشنهاد تاثیر مثبت بدون قید هم مطرح میشه ....*

----------


## mohammadi91

> *کمسیون آموزش میخواهد این دوره باشد ..بایدببینم نمایندگان چی میگن..دوستان دیروز این طرح 2 بار ..تکرار میکنم 2بار رای نیاورد...و نکته ی دیگر طرح دیروز باید تغییر کندتا به رای گذاشته بشود...پیشنهاد تاثیر مثبت بدون قید هم مطرح میشه ....*


خدا می داند هیچی مشخص نیست چیزی که معلوم هست دولت و کمیسیون می خواد قطعی باشه

----------


## aliiran20

> دیگه نمیگن کی بررسی میکنن مطمئن باشید زنگ زدنم حدی داره


*موافق تاثیر مستقیم نمیگن....ولی مخالف ها که میگن!!!!*

----------


## opposite

> *کمسیون آموزش میخواهد این دوره باشد ..بایدببینم نمایندگان چی میگن..دوستان دیروز این طرح 2 بار ..تکرار میکنم 2بار رای نیاورد...و نکته ی دیگر طرح دیروز باید تغییر کندتا به رای گذاشته بشود...پیشنهاد تاثیر مثبت بدون قید هم مطرح میشه ....*


طوری می فرمایین 2 بار یکی ندونه فکر میکنه چه خبره اگه یدونه دیگه رای میاورد که دیگه قطعی شده بود

----------


## Unknown Soldier

در درجه بعد این پیشنهاد رو مطرح کنید به نماینده ها که اگه طرح توکلی رای نیاورد تاثیر قطعی واسه دیپلمه های 92 به بعد باشه.چون اونا میدونستن تاثیر واسشون قطعیه.

----------


## mohammadi91

> طوری می فرمایین 2 بار یکی ندونه فکر میکنه چه خبره اگه یدونه دیگه رای میاورد که دیگه قطعی شده بود



دقیقا ..هر بار هم حدود 50 نماینده مخالف هستن باید انصاف داشته باشیم نه هرچی که دلمون می خواد

----------


## aliiran20

> طوری می فرمایین 2 بار یکی ندونه فکر میکنه چه خبره اگه یدونه دیگه رای میاورد که دیگه قطعی شده بود


*دوست من اون رای گیری دوم بود..بار روانی داشت ...دوست من..چون هیچ پیشنهادی تایید نشده بود..طرح دکتر توکلی هم 4 تا را ی کم داشت اگر قید حداکثر نبود رای میآورد همون دیروز احتمالا..جلسه بعدی هم پیشنهاد مطرح میشه  تاثیر مثبت...*

----------


## Ali77

> در درجه بعد این پیشنهاد رو مطرح کنید به نماینده ها که اگه طرح توکلی رای نیاورد تاثیر قطعی واسه دیپلمه های 92 به بعد باشه.چون اونا میدونستن تاثیر واسشون قطعیه.


خواسته ها متفاوته.ما هم دوست داریم 93 و 94 هم معدلشون حذف یا مثبت بشه.
انشاالله خود خدا هر چی به صلاحمونه برامون رقم میزنه.

----------


## ali.rainy

چی شد پس؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

مطمئن باشین تو همین مجلس بررسی میشه آخه اگه تو این مجلس بررسی نشه سنجش باید قانون دیوان را اعمال کنه خودتون هم می بینین سنجش زیر بار این کار نمی ره. و می خواد سوابق تاثیر داشته باشه یافردا تو دستور کار قرار می گیره یا نهایتش هفته بعد

----------


## opposite

اینکه هر کسی طبق نظر خودش بیاد تحلیل کنه یکی بگه این مجلس یکی بگه اون مجلس یکی فحش بده و... خلاصه هر کی بیاد یه چیزی بگه فکر نمی کنم فایده ای داشته باشه.
اگه خبر خاصی دارین بقیه رو هم مطلع کنین :Yahoo (21): 
تا الان هم که من میدونم قرار شد طرح دوباره بره کمیسیون و فعلا هیچی معلوم نیست که عاقبت کار چی میشه  :Yahoo (105): 


(البته این نظر من بود ممکنه هم غلط باشه)

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*اگه طرح  دکتر توکلی رای نیاورد باید طرح های جایگزین در راستای جلوگیری از تاثیر داده بشه همچون اینکه؛حداقل ی پیشنهاد دیگه برای دیپلمه های 92 به قبل داده بشه (که بیشترین تعداد کنکوری ها رو تشکیل می دند)که تبصره ای تحت عنوان زمان اعمال برای دیپلمه های 92 به بعد باشه که  تاثیر معدل قطعی باشه.بهرحال نمیشه تر و خشک با هم بسوزن.دیپلمه های 92 به بعد کاملا در جریان تاثیر قطعی معدل بودند.صحبت هایی هم با چندتن از نماینده ها شده که پیشنهاد رو مطرح کنن و موافق بودند.
*

----------


## saj8jad

> مطمئن باشین تو همین مجلس بررسی میشه آخه اگه تو این مجلس بررسی نشه سنجش باید قانون دیوان را اعمال کنه خودتون هم می بینین سنجش زیر بار این کار نمی ره. و می خواد سوابق تاثیر داشته باشه یافردا تو دستور کار قرار می گیره یا نهایتش هفته بعد


موضوع اینکه مجلس نهم* نهایتا 5 تا جلسه علنی* دیگه بیشتر نداره که یکیش فرداست

اون یکی دو جلسه آخر هم حالت تشریفاتی و خداحافظی و عکس یادگاری  :Yahoo (4):  و ... داره

چون از 8 خرداد مجلس دهم شروع به کار میکنه ، تا بیاد اعتبارنامه ها صادر بشن و اعضای کمیسیون ها معرفی و تشکیل بشه و مجلس به قولی شکل بگیره کلی زمان میبره ، تازه بعدش کمیسیون آموزش باید این موضوع رو تحت بررسی قرار بده و باز بیاد تو صحن بررسی و رأی گیری بشه ، پس *اگر* ، *اگر* موضوع تاثیر سوابق به مجلس دهم بکشه برای کنکور 95 قطعا رأی دیوان عدالت اجرا میشه شک نکیند *مگر* اینکه تو همین مجلس نهم تکلیفش مشخص بشه

----------


## aliiran20

> *اگه طرح  دکتر توکلی رای نیاورد باید طرح های جایگزین در راستای جلوگیری از تاثیر داده بشه همچون اینکه؛حداقل ی پیشنهاد دیگه برای دیپلمه های 92 به قبل داده بشه (که بیشترین تعداد کنکوری ها رو تشکیل می دند)که تبصره ای تحت عنوان زمان اعمال برای دیپلمه های 92 به بعد باشه که  تاثیر معدل قطعی باشه.بهرحال نمیشه تر و خشک با هم بسوزن.دیپلمه های 92 به بعد کاملا در جریان تاثیر قطعی معدل بودند.صحبت هایی هم با چندتن از نماینده ها شده که پیشنهاد رو مطرح کنن و موافق بودند.
> *


دوست عزیز بنابر تجربیاتممیگم..متاسفانه نمایندگان اطلاع دقیقی از تاثیر مثبت وقطعی ندارند ..برای همین خیلی ها اصلا کاری ندارند به موضوع و براشون دارای اهمیت خاصی نیست ..اینکه تا الان هم طول کشیده بخاطر پیگیری دانش آموزان بوده است..

----------


## biology115

دوستان معلوم نشد چیزی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliiran20

> موضوع اینکه مجلس نهم* نهایتا 5 تا جلسه علنی* دیگه بیشتر نداره که یکیش فرداست
> 
> اون یکی دو جلسه آخر هم حالت تشریفاتی و خداحافظی و عکس یادگاری  و ... داره
> 
> چون از 8 خرداد مجلس دهم شروع به کار میکنه ، تا بیاد اعتبارنامه ها صادر بشن و اعضای کمیسیون ها معرفی و تشکیل بشه و مجلس به قولی شکل بگیره کلی زمان میبره ، تازه بعدش کمیسیون آموزش باید این موضوع رو تحت بررسی قرار بده و باز بیاد تو صحن بررسی و رأی گیری بشه ، پس *اگر* ، *اگر* موضوع تاثیر سوابق به مجلس دهم بکشه برای کنکور 95 قطعا رأی دیوان عدالت اجرا میشه شک نکیند *مگر* اینکه تو همین مجلس نهم تکلیفش مشخص بشه


*دقیقا همین طوره ..کلا 5 تا جلسه هستش که آخری کاملا تشریفاتی هست...یعنی 4 تا جلسه دیگه ...مهتر از همه سوال من این است ....
آیا دیوان عدالت جز حاکمیت نیست ؟؟مگه قرار نیست داد مردم را از دستگاههی دولتی بگیره ؟؟مگه دیوان عدالت برای کشور دیگری است ...؟؟
یک نهاد کاملا قانونی یک رای داده حالا می خواهند تو آخرین روزای مجلس اونم با* *2 فوریتی* *اونم با* *2 بار رد** شدن جزییات اونم با* *مخالفت اکثریت دانش آموزان** اونم با** مخالفت دیوان**  ..اونم بدون* *کار کارشناسی** دقیق ودعوت از همه کارشناسان صاحب نظر در این مورد...تصویب کند!!!
خیلی هم شیک و مجلسی ..دانش آموزان هم اینقدر عقلشون نمیکشه در مورد آینده شون نه تصمیم ،بلکه اظهار نظر!!بکنند..*

----------


## mehdi.den

> *دقیقا همین طوره ..کلا 5 تا جلسه هستش که آخری کاملا تشریفاتی هست...یعنی 4 تا جلسه دیگه ...مهتر از همه سوال من این است ....
> آیا دیوان عدالت جز حاکمیت نیست ؟؟مگه قرار نیست داد مردم را از دستگاههی دولتی بگیره ؟؟مگه دیوان عدالت برای کشور دیگری است ...؟؟
> یک نهاد کاملا قانونی یک رای داده حالا می خواهند تو آخرین روزای مجلس اونم با* *2 فوریتی* *اونم با* *2 بار رد** شدن جزییات اونم با* *مخالفت اکثریت دانش آموزان** اونم با** مخالفت دیوان**  ..اونم بدون* *کار کارشناسی** دقیق ودعوت از همه کارشناسان صاحب نظر در این مورد...تصویب کند!!!
> خیلی هم شیک و مجلسی ..دانش آموزان هم اینقدر عقلشون نمیکشه در مورد آینده شون نه تصمیم ،بلکه اظهار نظر!!بکنند..*


اخه شما که هنوز نمیدونی دیوان به چی ایراد گرفته بود دیگه لفظ قلم حرف نزن میری تو سایت دریافت یه شارلاتان مثل سبطی یه مشت مزخرفات تحویلت داده اصلا نمیدونی چی به چیه
با تشکر خخخ

----------


## aryan rs

وقتی میگید دیپلمه های قبل 92 مثبت شه یعنی شما هم دارید فقط خودتون رو میبینید درسته که از 92 به بعد میدونستن تاثیر مستقیمه من نمیگم همه مریض شدن و ... شاید یکی سرش به سنگ خورد خواست جبران کنه.کو راه جبران؟؟یک سال عمرش هدر بره که سال بعد بره ترمیم؟؟؟ 
بعدشم وقتی اینجوری استدلال میکنید که نمیدونستن تاثیر مستقیم میشه اولا تاثیر مثبت بود و این احتمال باید داده میشد که ممکنه تاثیر مستقیم شه دوما اگه باید همه خودشون رو با سال جدید وفق بدن .مگه شما که میخواید کنکور بدید الان مبحث هایی که سال خودتون خوندید رو امتحان میدید؟؟شما هم مثل ما کتاب هایی که بعضی چیزاش عوض شده رو امتحان میدید پس شرایط سال به سال عوض میشه و اینکه بگیم چون نمیدونستید باید فقط واسه شما مثبت شه کاملا اشتباس و باید با شرایط جدید امتحان بدید و اگه اینجوری بود پس کنکور شما هم باید فقط از مباحثی که توی سال خودتون خونده بودید میومد
بعدشم اگه فقط دو سال قطعی شه بقیه سال ها مثبت اینجوری دیپلمه های سال 93 و 94 بیشتر از همه ضربه میخورن هم از یک طرف از معدل بالا ها هم از یک طرف از کسایی که معدلشون مثل خودشون بوده ولی قبل 92 بودن و هم از کسایی ک معدل واسشون تاثیر نداره
به نظر من بهترین راه تاثیر مثبت واسه همه هستش (حداقل تا وقتی که ترمیم تاثیر دادنش قطعی بشه و چند روز قبل امتحان اونم توی خرداد اعلام نکنن و بمونه واسه شهریور یا دی )اینجوری هیچکس ضرر نمیکنه نه اینکه فقط قبل 92 مثبت شه

----------


## Forgotten

تا اینجا تکلیف چی شده دوستان ؟ 
یکی لطفا بگه

----------


## aliiran20

> تا اینجا تکلیف چی شده دوستان ؟ 
> یکی لطفا بگه


*هنوز هیچی ...هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست ...بعد از اینکه دیروز 2 بار جزییات را ی نیاورد...طرح 2 باره رفت کمسیون آموزش تا دوباره روش کار کنند..مشخ نیست کی دوباره بیاد تو صحن...*

----------


## saj8jad

> اخه شما که هنوز نمیدونی دیوان به چی ایراد گرفته بود دیگه لفظ قلم حرف نزن میری تو سایت دریافت یه شارلاتان مثل سبطی یه مشت مزخرفات تحویلت داده اصلا نمیدونی چی به چیه
> با تشکر خخخ


خب عقل کل تو که میدونی چی به چیه بگو دیوان به چی ایراد گرفته؟

----------


## mehdi.den

> خب عقل کل تو که میدونی چی به چیه بگو دیوان به چی ایراد گرفته؟


اگه واقعا نمیدونین که کلا هیچی اما اگه نمیدونی میگم 
دیوان گفته تو قانون اومده سوابق باید 3 سالش تاثیر داده بشه شما دارید فقط فقط فقط 1 سال رو تاثیر میدین که این خلافه  حالا مجلس اومد اون کلمه ی 3 سال رو برداشت گذاشت تعدادی از دروس که نهایی برگذار میشه 
سایت هامون سبطی اومده میگه نههه این ظلمه  اصلا اره ظلمه اما  نظر دیوان این بود ایرادش رو این بند بود نه اینکه این ظلمه یا بچه ها ضرر میکنن

----------


## mohammadi91

> اگه واقعا نمیدونین که کلا هیچی اما اگه نمیدونی میگم 
> دیوان گفته تو قانون اومده سوابق باید 3 سالش تاثیر داده بشه شما دارید فقط فقط فقط 1 سال رو تاثیر میدین که این خلافه  حالا مجلس اومد اون کلمه ی 3 سال رو برداشت گذاشت تعدادی از دروس که نهایی برگذار میشه 
> سایت هامون سبطی اومده میگه نههه این ظلمه  اصلا اره ظلمه اما  نظر دیوان این بود ایرادش رو این بند بود نه اینکه این ظلمه یا بچه ها ضرر میکنن


کاملا درست می فرمایین ...

----------


## mohammadi91

من معدلم پایین هست ولی انصافا دیوان این رو گفته ..بقیه داستان رو بچه ها درست کردن که شاید درست هم باشه ..اما دیوان کل قانون رو باطل نکرده فقط بندی از قانون رو ابطال کرده ..

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه واقعا نمیدونین که کلا هیچی اما اگه نمیدونی میگم 
> دیوان گفته تو قانون اومده سوابق باید 3 سالش تاثیر داده بشه شما دارید فقط فقط فقط 1 سال رو تاثیر میدین که این خلافه  حالا مجلس اومد اون کلمه ی 3 سال رو برداشت گذاشت تعدادی از دروس که نهایی برگذار میشه 
> سایت هامون سبطی اومده میگه نههه این ظلمه  اصلا اره ظلمه اما  نظر دیوان این بود ایرادش رو این بند بود نه اینکه این ظلمه یا بچه ها ضرر میکنن


حکم ابطال دیوان عدالت و صحبت های جناب سبطی و دیگران به کنار من اصلا کاری بهشون ندارم  :Yahoo (21): 

بیا قانون رو یه مرور بزنیم ، قانون اصلا هیچگونه ابهامی نداره و ابطال این موضوع صرفا بخاطر عدم اجرای صحیح قانون هستش تکرار میکنم عدم اجرای صحیح قانون مصوب مجلس

توجه کن قانون گذار سابقه تحصیلی رو چی تعریف کرده ؛



قانون گذار تأکیده کرده هر جا *« سابقه تحصیلی »* به کار رفته منظور *نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه* هستش


خب حالا بیا اینجا ؛



در تبصره 4 و 5 میگه : *تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی ( نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه) سالانه بصورت تدریجی و صعودی هستش و طی 5 سال 85 درصد میشه که در سال اول اجرای قانون باید حداقل 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه*

یعنی در سال اول اجرای قانون نمرات سه سال آخر 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه و طی 5 سال این نمرات سه سال آخر به 85 درصد برسه  :Yahoo (1): 

یعنی درک این موضوع خیلی سخت و پیچیدیه؟!

----------


## mohammadi91

الانم بحث کردن فایده نداره ..مسلما هر کسی هر طوری که به نفعش هست تحلیل میکنه ..

----------


## mohammadi91

اگه کسی خبر داره بگه فردا میاد در صحن یا نه این به درد بقیه دوستان میخوره

----------


## nacli

> *سلام دوستان
> از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
> فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
> و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
> یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
> *


عاغا چی شد این منبع موثقتون؟بالاخره امروز بررسی اش کردن یا ن؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> شما مخت نکشید معدلت شد 12 من زیادم نخوندم اما 20 تونستم بیارم الانم شما رو مخی که سطح سوادت اندازه یه 2 راهنمایی هم نیست



هیچوقت بخاطر چیزی که نمیدونی حرفی نزن و قضاوت نکن
پس سکوت میکنم و بقیش دست خدا... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammadi91

اون عزیزی که منبع موثق داشت چی شد پس ؟اقای توکلی که نطق فرمودن اما در مورد فساد

----------


## mohammadi91

نماینده ها دیگه جواب نمیدن ..فکر کنم عمدی هست البته من فقط پیامک زدم

----------


## aliiran20

> عاغا چی شد این منبع موثقتون؟بالاخره امروز بررسی اش کردن یا ن؟


*دوست عزیز دیشب هم یه تاپیک زدم(که حذف شد) که گفتم این خبر برای دیروز ظهر بود که من اطلاع پیدا کردم ولی دردستورکار امروز قرار نداشت..هنوز هم نتونستم اطلاعی کسب کنم ...امروز که نه ..حالا یا 
1- فردا بررسی میشه 
2-هفته آینده
3-مجلس آینده 

هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست...*

----------


## mohammadi91

هیچ خبرگزاری هم با کسی مصاحبه نمیکنه .. :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> نماینده ها دیگه جواب نمیدن ..فکر کنم عمدی هست البته من فقط پیامک زدم


من که تا الان با یکیشون پیامکی صحبت کردم با یکیشونم از طریق تماس هر دوشونم جواب دادن!

----------


## nacli

> حکم ابطال دیوان عدالت و صحبت های جناب سبطی و دیگران به کنار من اصلا کاری بهشون ندارم 
> 
> بیا قانون رو یه مرور بزنیم ، قانون اصلا هیچگونه ابهامی نداره و ابطال این موضوع صرفا بخاطر عدم اجرای صحیح قانون هستش تکرار میکنم عدم اجرای صحیح قانون مصوب مجلس
> 
> توجه کن قانون گذار سابقه تحصیلی رو چی تعریف کرده ؛
> 
> 
> 
> قانون گذار تأکیده کرده هر جا *« سابقه تحصیلی »* به کار رفته منظور *نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه* هستش
> ...


داداش شما چیزی ک خودت میخوای رو برداشت کردی. ببین گفته نمرات دروس سه سال اخیر. نگفته نمرات دروس هر سه سال اخیر. اتفاقا همین تیکه اش ابهام داره دیگه.
در ضمن کی گفته سوابق تحصیلی حتما و حتما ب معنی سه سال هستش؟؟؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

> *دوست عزیز دیشب هم یه تاپیک زدم(که حذف شد) که گفتم این خبر برای دیروز ظهر بود که من اطلاع پیدا کردم ولی دردستورکار امروز قرار نداشت..هنوز هم نتونستم اطلاعی کسب کنم ...امروز که نه ..حالا یا 
> 1- فردا بررسی میشه 
> 
> 2-هفته آینده
> 3-مجلس آینده 
> 
> هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست...*



*جم کن بابا .گیر اوردی  ما رو  .مسخره کردی ما رو*

----------


## mohammadi91

من که اصلا تا حالا زنگ نزدم حوصله ندارم فقط چند بار به اقای فیاضی پیامک دادم که به سلامتی جواب ندادن

----------


## mohammadi91

> من که تا الان با یکیشون پیامکی صحبت کردم با یکیشونم از طریق تماس هر دوشونم جواب دادن!



خب بفرمایید چه فرمودند ؟

----------


## mohammadi91

منظورم از تماس از دیروز تا حالا هست که جواب نمیدن

----------


## DR.MAM

مدیر نمیتونی mehdi.den رو از انجمن اخراجش کنی؟آخه خیلی حرفاش منو آزارو رنج میده

دوست عزیز تا با کفش یه نفر راه نرفتی دربارش قضاوت نکن
میسپارمت دست خدا
خدافظ

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> خب بفرمایید چه فرمودند ؟


قضیه برای هفته پیش بود که تموم شد چیزی نبود که بگم صحبت کردم که رای مخالف معدل بدن!

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش شما چیزی ک خودت میخوای رو برداشت کردی. ببین گفته نمرات دروس سه سال اخیر. نگفته نمرات دروس هر سه سال اخیر. اتفاقا همین تیکه اش ابهام داره دیگه.
> *در ضمن کی گفته سوابق تحصیلی حتما و حتما ب معنی سه سال هستش؟؟؟*


اولاً وقتی میگه نمرات سه سال آخر یعنی همه نمرات سه سال آخر نه اینکه مثلا 2 تا درس از دوم باشه ، 10 تا درس از سوم باشه ، 4 تا درس از پیش دانشگاهی باشه! ، اصلا منطقی هستش که قانونگذار منظورش این باشه؟ قطعا خیر

ثانیا حالا اگرم قبول کنیم که قانونگذار منظورش این بوده ، با هر سه سالش میخوای چکار کنی؟ آیا نمرات هر سال الان موجوده؟ خیر موجود نیست ، پس این قانون قابلیت اجرا رو نداره ، به همین سادگی

بقال سر کوچمون گفته! ، این چه سوالی هستش خب معلومه دیگه قانونگذار گفته دیگه ، بهتره یه بار دیگه با دقت تعریف سوابق تحصیلی رو بخونی داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> مدیر نمیتونی mehdi.den رو از انجمن *اخراجش* کنی؟ *آخه خیلی حرفاش منو آزارو رنج میده*
> 
> دوست عزیز تا با کفش یه نفر راه نرفتی دربارش قضاوت نکن
> میسپارمت دست خدا
> خدافظ


@mehdi.den

تذکر و اخطار برای آخرین بار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lover sick

ببین ما با کیا شدیم 80 میلیون...سریع اینو اخراج کنین...همه بچه های انجمن و خود انجمن رو به تمسخر گرفته...

----------


## mohammadi91

هر کسی به نفع خودش میگه این طبیعی هست  ولی نباید همدیگر رو ازار بدیم  ...مجلس امروزم تمام شد

----------


## mohammadi91

فردا همه چیز مشخص میشه دیگه البته امیدوارم راحت شیم

----------


## mohammadi91

به گزارش خبرنگار *حوزه دانشگاهی*  *گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان*؛ نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی در نشست علنی پارلمان یکشنبه 19 اردیبهشت ماه مجلس، گزارش کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری درباره طرح اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور را بررسی کردند.


در نهایت پس از بحث و تبادل نظر وکلای ملت، ماده واحده این طرح دو بار به رای گذاشته شد که هر دو بار نمایندگان به ماده واحده رای منفی دادند به همین دلیل طرح مذکور به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاع داده شد.


محمد روشن معاون حقوقی و امور مجلس وزارت علوم  در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان در این زمینه گفت: اصلاحیه در کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس شورای اسلامی انجام گرفته وفردا 21 اردیبهشت ماه 95 در صحن علنی مطرح می‌شود.

----------


## mohammadi91

اینم خبر جدید

----------


## mohammadi91

گفتم که از عمد جواب نمیدن مثلا اقای فیاضی میگفت نمیدونم.

----------


## aliiran20

قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو فردا در صحن علنی مجلس مطرح می‌شود

----------


## Ali77

امیدوارم فردا این موقع اینجا رو از خوشحالی بترکونیم
 :11:

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

فردا این موقع به حق امام حسین که امشب تولدشه از خدا میخایم که معدل به کل حذف شه 
خدایاا ناامیدمون نکن تو این ماه عزیز و دوست داشتنی که همش جشن و تولد معضوما هست

----------


## hanjera

باو یک ماهه مارو مسخره کردن..هی امروز فردا میکنن!
اون چایی رو بدین بریزم رو پام برم پدرشونو در بیارم باو

----------


## reza1995live

دوستانی که با نماینده ها مخصوصا توکلی در تماس اند لطفا بگین فقط امسال رو مثبت کنن سال دیگه هر کی خواست ترمیم میکنه دیگه اینجوری احتمال رای آوردنشم خیلی زیاده

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> دوستانی که با نماینده ها مخصوصا توکلی در تماس اند لطفا بگین فقط امسال رو مثبت کنن سال دیگه هر کی خواست ترمیم میکنه دیگه اینجوری احتمال رای آوردنشم خیلی زیاده


ان چیز که برای خود میپسندی برای دیگران بپسند! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lover sick

به همون اندازه که ما تلاش میکنیم تاثیر لغو بشه یه عده ای هم تمام تلاششون رو میکنن که تاثیر باقی بمونه...فقط چراغ خاموش جلو میرن...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

بچها به توکلیبگین پیشنهادتو درست مطرح کن
معلومه وقتی میگی تا سقف 25 ئرصد باشه و کلا زیاد نشه کسی رای نمیده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> ان چیز که برای خود میپسندی برای دیگران بپسند!


 :Yahoo (20): 
من بش اس دادم 
جواب مارو نمیده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> من بش اس دادم 
> جواب مارو نمیده


جان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> جان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فک کردم منظورت اینه که چرا خودتون اس نمیدین :Yahoo (94):  :Y (670):

----------


## ali.rainy

سلام بچه ها
 کی مطرح می شه؟
می ره مجلس بعد؟

----------


## aliiran20

> سلام بچه ها
>  کی مطرح می شه؟
> می ره مجلس بعد؟


این لینک 

قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو فردا در صحن علنی مجلس مطرح می‌شود

----------


## nacli

> اولاً وقتی میگه نمرات سه سال آخر یعنی همه نمرات سه سال آخر نه اینکه مثلا 2 تا درس از دوم باشه ، 10 تا درس از سوم باشه ، 4 تا درس از پیش دانشگاهی باشه! ، اصلا منطقی هستش که قانونگذار منظورش این باشه؟ قطعا خیر
> 
> ثانیا حالا اگرم قبول کنیم که قانونگذار منظورش این بوده ، با هر سه سالش میخوای چکار کنی؟ آیا نمرات هر سال الان موجوده؟ خیر موجود نیست ، پس این قانون قابلیت اجرا رو نداره ، به همین سادگی
> 
> بقال سر کوچمون گفته! ، این چه سوالی هستش خب معلومه دیگه قانونگذار گفته دیگه ، بهتره یه بار دیگه با دقت تعریف سوابق تحصیلی رو بخونی داداش


با هر سه سالش چیکار کنم؟؟؟ داداش من میگم اگه گفته بود هر سه سال، اونوقت میشد گفت ک قانون ابهام نداره. مشکل اینجاست که گفته دروس سه سال. نگفته دروس هر سه سال! 
مث اینکه شما حرف منو متوجه نشدی پس باز تکرار میکنم! آیا تو قانون اومده که نمرات نهایی هر سه سال؟؟؟؟ 
آیا سوابق تحصیلی اینطوری تعریف شده ک نمرات نهایی  هر سه سال؟؟؟؟

----------


## REDAXE

*فردا هم تصمیم گیری نمیشه و موکولش میکنن به یک روز دیگه

این خط | اینم نشون *

اگر تصمیم گیری شد اسم من سکینه

اصلا خودم درخواست میدم نام کاربریم رو به " سکینه " تغییر بدن

آواتارمم عوض میکنم

ناموسا*

----------


## nacli

> *فردا هم تصمیم گیری نمیشه و موکولش میکنن به یک روز دیگه
> 
> این خط | اینم نشون *
> 
> اگر تصمیم گیری شد اسم من سکینه
> 
> اصلا خودم درخواست میدم نام کاربریم رو به " سکینه " تغییر بدن
> 
> آواتارمم عوض میکنم
> ...


مگه کی گفته ک فردا قراره مشخص شه؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> با هر سه سالش چیکار کنم؟؟؟ داداش من میگم اگه گفته بود هر سه سال، اونوقت میشد گفت ک قانون ابهام نداره. مشکل اینجاست که گفته دروس سه سال. نگفته دروس هر سه سال! 
> مث اینکه شما حرف منو متوجه نشدی پس باز تکرار میکنم! آیا تو قانون اومده که نمرات نهایی هر سه سال؟؟؟؟ 
> آیا سوابق تحصیلی اینطوری تعریف شده ک نمرات نهایی  هر سه سال؟؟؟؟


به نظر شما وقتی قانونگذار در تعریف « سوابق تحصیلی » به صراحت میگه « نمرات دروس سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه » یعنی چی؟ 

چرا داداش منظور حرف شما رو متوجه شدم ، میدونم واژه « هر سه سال » برای روشن شدن هر چه بهتر قانون نیومده 

ولی به نظر شما یعنی اینکه هر کدوم از نمرات سه سال موجود بود و عشقمون کشید تاثیر میدیم و هر کدومش هم موجود نبود ان شاء الله صبر میکنیم هر وقت که موجود شد اونا رو هم تدریجی تاثیر میدیم! ، اصلا منطقی و عقلانی هستش؟ برداشتی که الان کمیسیون آموزش داره از قانون میکنه متأسفانه

علیه حال تفسیر بنده و جنابعالی از قانون متفاوته ، ان شاء الله که فردا تکلیف همه چیز مشخص میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> مگه کی گفته ک فردا قراره مشخص شه؟؟؟


امروز یکی از اعضای وزارت علوم مصاحبه کرده و گفته که فردا این موضوع در دستور کار صحن علنی قرار میگیره و تکلیفش مشخص میشه

----------


## biology115

> امروز یکی از اعضای وزارت علوم مصاحبه کرده و گفته که فردا این موضوع در دستور کار صحن علنی قرار میگیره و تکلیفش مشخص میشه


گفت دیگه قطعی مشخص میشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliiran20

> امروز یکی از اعضای وزارت علوم مصاحبه کرده و گفته که فردا این موضوع در دستور کار صحن علنی قرار میگیره و تکلیفش مشخص میشه


*البته تکلیف اش مشخص شد 
1-با را ی دیوان عدالت اداری
2- با مخالفت اکثریت دانش آموزان و کارشناسان خبره آموزشی
3- با دو بار رای منفی به ماده واحده (جزییات طرح) با همه ی لابی های صصورت گرفته که تقریبا ابر و باد و مه خورشید و فلک در جریان بود

الان نمی خواهند تکلیفش را مشخص بشه...الا می خواهند تکلیفش را اونطور که می خواهندبدون استدلال و فقط با لابی مشخصش کنند!!!!*

----------


## arsenal

کسی با توکلی حرفی زده ؟
پیشنهادی میده فردا یا نه ؟

----------


## nacli

> امروز یکی از اعضای وزارت علوم مصاحبه کرده و گفته که فردا این موضوع در دستور کار صحن علنی قرار میگیره و تکلیفش مشخص میشه


ایول . خدا کنه فردا همه چی دیگه مشخص بشه اندقر ما رو نپیچونن

----------


## maryam.23

مختصر و مفید بگید چی شد ؟ تشکر

----------


## After4Ever

> مختصر و مفید بگید چی شد ؟ تشکر




طرح تاثیر مثبت و مستقیم رای نیاورد....

فردا دوباره قراره قانون رو بررسی کنند...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> طرح تاثیر مثبت و مستقیم رای نیاورد....
> 
> فردا دوباره قراره قانون رو بررسی کنند...


یعنی ممکنه حذف بشه ؟

----------


## After4Ever

> یعنی ممکنه حذف بشه ؟



اینکه تاثیر نداشته باشه اصلا رای نیاورد....

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اینکه تاثیر نداشته باشه اصلا رای نیاورد....


خب اونا هم رای نیاوردن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

فردا دوباره طرح های قبلی برسی میشه ...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> خب اونا هم رای نیاوردن


کلا هیچی رای نیاورد
پیشنهاد من اینه این بار کلا جمهوری اسلامی رو به رای بزارن ببینن تصویب میشه یا نه ؟  :Yahoo (20): 
پ.ن : شوخی ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> فردا دوباره طرح های قبلی برسی میشه ...


یعنی حذفم بررسی میشه ؟

----------


## arsenal

> فردا دوباره طرح های قبلی برسی میشه ...


مثبتم هست ؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> کلا هیچی رای نیاورد
> پیشنهاد من اینه این بار کلا جمهوری اسلامی رو به رای بزارن ببینن تصویب میشه یا نه ؟ 
> پ.ن : شوخی ...


خب هیچی رای نیاورد دیگ باید از اول دوباره شروع کنند  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> خب هیچی رای نیاورد دیگ باید از اول دوباره شروع کنند


با این وضعیت تا شهریور ماه هم فکر نکنم تکلیف ما معلوم شه
خودشون با خودشون درگیرن
ناموسا چرا به اینا رای دادین آخه ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> با این وضعیت تا شهریور ماه هم فکر نکنم تکلیف ما معلوم شه
> خودشون با خودشون درگیرن
> ناموسا چرا به اینا رای دادین آخه ؟


ناموس من به اینا رای ندادم این سری جدید که دارن میاین من رای دادم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sh-n

من فکر کنم به صرفه تر باشه به جای انتظارِ توافق اینا رو کشیدن، تریپ مجاهدین خلق برداریم همه رو منفجر کنیم بره .  :Yahoo (21): 
بس که جوش اوردم بخار شدم کلا !  :Yahoo (84):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مثبتم هست ؟





> یعنی حذفم بررسی میشه ؟


حذف نه ، مثبت برسی میشه . مگه اینکه بازم هیچی رای نیاره

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ناموس من به اینا رای ندادم این سری جدید که دارن میاین من رای دادم


سری جدیدم دست کمی از اینا ندارن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.rainy

سلام.
رفت برای فردا؟

----------


## Tzar

> سلام.
> رفت برای فردا؟


آره

----------


## ali.rainy

حالا خبر موثق هست که فردا بررسی می شه؟
یا نه همین جوری ، چون امروز نشد پس فردا؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> حالا خبر موثق هست که فردا بررسی می شه؟
> یا نه همین جوری ، چون امروز نشد پس فردا؟؟؟!!!!


قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو فردا در صحن علنی مجلس مطرح می‌شود

----------


## Saeedt

تی وی الان برنامه گزینه۲ گفت فردا خبر بررسی معدل از مجلسو میدیم به بچه ها...بله ظاهرا فردا تکلیف معلومه

----------


## zahra.97

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


> دوست عزیز محض اطلاع مجلس فقط روزهای یکشنبه/سه شنبه/چهارشنبه صحن علنی داره؟ اونوقت چطور فردا دوباره بررسی میشه؟ شما خیلی پوپولیستی عمل میکنی تا قبل از امروز میگفتی یه خبر عالی دارم که این شد، حالا هم که داری اینو میگی، ما اعصابمون خورد هست از این بیشتر خورد نکن لطفن!!!

----------


## politician

دوستان ناامیدنشیدتالحظه آخرهمه بایدتلاش کنیم نماینده هاوخصوصاخدایی روبه تاثیرمثبت راضی کنیم تواخبارخوندم این اواخرنماینده هااصلاانگیزه ندارن پس ممکنه برای راحتی خودشون به این طرح رای مثبت بدن وقضیه تموم بشه وبدبخت شیم پس خواهشاتالحظه ی اخربجنگید

----------


## politician

> 


فرداسه شنبه دیگه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بچه ها دعا کنید فردا همه چی معلومه احتمال زیاد انشالا مثبت بشه_

----------


## politician

بایداعتراضامون به لاریجانی هم برسه وبگیم که این طرح مخالف دیوان عدالت اداریه

----------


## mahsa92

چي ٤ تا راي كم داشته يكي ب منم بگه

----------


## soker

> چي ٤ تا راي كم داشته يكي ب منم بگه


طرح تاثیر مثبت با حداکثر 25 درصد

----------


## fatemeh77

شورشو دیگه دراوردن مردیم از بس امروز فردا کردن، 
مرگ یکبار شیونم یکبار هر چی هس بیان بگن مارو از این آشفتگی دربیارن باو

----------


## امیر ارسلان

ویدیو های 3 (20): :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

بزن بزن نمایندگان مجلس در جلسه علنی امروز

----------


## loveooooops

من یکی که اصلا یه کلمه هم از حرفاشون چیزی سر در نمیارم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## maryam2015

اههههههههههه...از اسفند تا حالا منتظر این فردای بیشعورم...خسته شدم باووو :Y (692):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> فردا هر چیزی ممکنه
> شاید حتی قطعی باشه ولی اگه قطعی باشه احتمالا مجبورن ترمیم رو فقط یکبار نذارن و بگن هر بار که دوس دارین ترمیم کنید چون حرف آخر باهنر تو جلسه یکشنه هم بود که باید نحوه جبران کاملا روشن بشه
> 
> یا کلا شیوه تاثیر رو تغییر بدن
> 
> یا کلا بگن تا زمانی که هر سه سال نهایی نیست تاثیر مثبته یعنی از کنکور 98 این اتفاق بیفته که رای دیوان رو هم اجرا کنن
> 
> در نهایت نمیتونن رای رو اجرا نکنن اگه یکشنه به حرفاشون گوش کرده باشین گفتن تو پینهشادا یه جور باید عمل کرد که رای دیوان نادیده گرفته نشه
> چون هر تصمیم که بگیرن اگه مخالف رای دیوان باشه باید از طریقی به دیوان اطلاع بدن تا دیوان بررسی کنه. این یه امر کاملا حقوقی هست و به هیچ عنوان نمیتونن بگن دیوان یه رایی داده حتی تو کلیات  هم رای دیوان رو آورده بودن ،رییس قبلی دیوان هم گفته بود که اعتراض به رای دیوان ،راهکار قانونی داره و اگه کسی عمل نکرد از طریق مجرای قانونی برخورد میکنیم
> ...


ینی چی هر چند بار اونوقت یکی بیاد مثلا 5 بار ترمیم ریاضی کنه هم خودشو مسخره کرده هم کنکورو هم سنجشو هم آموزش پرورشو.... امتحان باید یکی باشه تا ملت جدی بگیرن...

----------


## Amirkabir

من با نماینده ها تماس گرفتم ، تقریبا 10 تا شون ، دو نماینده تهران گفتن ، اصلاحیه که کمسیون اموزش زده و امروز بحث شد این هست که امسال ( کنکور 95 ) مثبت بشه ، و از سال 96 قطعی جلو بره و دقیق مشخص کنند ، همه حرف ها رو هم گوش کردند و قبول داشتند که به ضرر بچه ها هست تاثیر قطعی . و گفتند که فردا مطرح میشه و به احتمال خیلی زیاد رای میاره تاثیر مثبت
توکل بر خدا

----------


## Amirkabir

> ببخشدی وقتی قطعی میخواد برو جلو دیگه چی رای میاره؟
> یعنی فردا میخوان فقط در مورد کنکور 95 تصمیم بگیرن؟



ببین حرف هردوشون ( به زبان خودمونی )  این بود که حالا ما فردا 95 رو مطرح میکنیم که مثبت باشه  تا 96 به موقع ش ( مجلس بعدی ) 

چون گفتن آموزش پرورش این تعهد رو داده تا موقعی که زیر ساخت فراهم نکنه برای همه به صورت یکسان ، قطعی نشه

----------


## Amirkabir

> اها این احتمالا برداشتشون بوده باید میپرسیدی اصلاحیه کمسیون چی بوده این مهم بوده



گفتن این موضوع مطرح شده و اصلاح خورده به این شکا ، امیدوار بودن رای بیاره ، دکتر توکلی هم گفتن که روی طرح شون اصلاح زدن برای مطرح کردن
انشالله که مثبت بشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> من با نماینده ها تماس گرفتم ، تقریبا 10 تا شون ، دو نماینده تهران گفتن ، اصلاحیه که کمسیون اموزش زده و امروز بحث شد این هست که امسال ( کنکور 95 ) مثبت بشه ، و از سال 96 قطعی جلو بره و دقیق مشخص کنند ، همه حرف ها رو هم گوش کردند و قبول داشتند که به ضرر بچه ها هست تاثیر قطعی . و گفتند که فردا مطرح میشه و به احتمال خیلی زیاد رای میاره تاثیر مثبت
> توکل بر خدا


وقتی فهمیدند تاثیر قطعی به ضرر بچه هاست پس چرا می خوان از 96 قطعی برن جلو؟

----------


## Ali77

به نظر من فردا هر تصمیمی بگیرن تا 97 ادامه داره.در ضمن اینم عادلانه نیست که امسال مثبت باشه سال بعد قطعی.یا باید کلا قطعی بشه یا مثبت.چون با این وضعیتی که بچه ها وقت گذاشتن برا معدل و معدلم در بهترین حالت مثبته امسال خیلیامون اگر بخایم رشته خوب بریم باید پشت کنکور بمونیم.

----------


## Nahal

قضیه فردا پس فردای اینا هم شده مثل همون شنبه ی ماها که هیچوقت نمیرسه...
من که امیدی ندارم از همون روزی که اینا شب خوابیدن و فرداش قانون گذاشتن که دیپلم مجدد غیر رشته مرتبط به درد نمیخوره من کلا از خیر معدل گذشتم منی که چند ماه برای دیپلم مجدد وقت گذاشتم و کل زحماتم هدر رفت...
من خوش بین نیستم به جلسه فردا...ولی ان شاءالله که اشتباه کرده باشم و خوب پیش بره طوری که حداقل دیگه تاثیر منفی نداشته باشه برامون...

----------


## m.l.s

> من با نماینده ها تماس گرفتم ، تقریبا 10 تا شون ، دو نماینده تهران گفتن ، اصلاحیه که کمسیون اموزش زده و امروز بحث شد این هست که امسال ( کنکور 95 ) مثبت بشه ، و از سال 96 قطعی جلو بره و دقیق مشخص کنند ، همه حرف ها رو هم گوش کردند و قبول داشتند که به ضرر بچه ها هست تاثیر قطعی . و گفتند که فردا مطرح میشه و به احتمال خیلی زیاد رای میاره تاثیر مثبت
> توکل بر خدا



*اگه این خبر درست باشه و اصلاحیه هم حتی مثبت باشه واسه 95 عالیه ...

خداروشکر*

----------


## INFERNAL

آقا چی شد معلوم نشد چی به چیه؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

ان شاء الله که دیگه فردا تکلیف مشخص بشه  :Yahoo (21): 

نزدیک چهار ماهه همه رو کچل کردن  :Yahoo (21): 

ان شاء الله نتیجه هم چیزی میشه که به نفع همه باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

*پ ن :* مطابق دستور کار روزانمون  :Yahoo (114):  ، فردا ساعت 8 صبح رادیو فرهنگ 106 FM  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammadi91

بعید هست  مگه میشه دو سال قطعی بوده بعد یک سال مثبت شه دوباره قطعی بشه این چه عدالتی هست ؟؟فکر نمیکنم این طور بشه ..

----------


## omidfairy

ببینید دوستان فارغ از اینکه تاثیر معدل به چه صورتی اعمال خواهد شد می خوام بگم بهترین شیوه برای سنجش   کنکور سراسری است و لا غیر .... ازمونیه که علی الخصوص با اصلاحاتی که چند سالیه در اون صورت گرفته به خوبی می تونه معلومات همه ی متقاضی های ورود به دانشگاه رو محک بزنه به نظر من هیچ تغییری در برگزاری اون نباید اعمال می شد اما متاسفانه نمایندگانی که عضو کمسیسون اموزش مجلس هستند اطلاعی از کیفیت این ازمون ندارن یا حداقل این طور وانمود می کنند که جای تاسف داره

----------


## After4Ever

> بعید هست  مگه میشه دو سال قطعی بوده بعد یک سال مثبت شه دوباره قطعی بشه این چه عدالتی هست ؟؟فکر نمیکنم این طور بشه ..


*
یعنی چی
جلوی بی عدالتی گرفته نشه چون بی عدالتی میشه* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## مملی تن ها

کی میخواد داستان معدل تموم شه شیطونه میگه بلند شم برم مجلس...........

----------


## mohammadi91

> *
> یعنی چی
> جلوی بی عدالتی گرفته نشه چون بی عدالتی میشه*


اینکه 96 قطعی باشه میگم اگه سالی که ما کنکور داریم مثبت باشه  سالی که نداریم قطعی باشه عدالت نیست

----------


## alipha_76

> کی میخواد داستان معدل تموم شه شیطونه میگه بلند شم برم مجلس...........


اگه فردا مشخص نشد رفیقتو که عکسشو گذاشتی تو اواتارت رو بفرس مجلس کلا ریشه معدل کنده میشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## samasama

ممکن هست که چون ترمیم مشکله ک ب امسال برسه گفتن امسال مثبت سالای بعد ترمیم هست

----------


## omidfairy

فارغ از اینکه چه تصمیمی برای نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی گرفته می شه فقط می خواستم بگم کنکور سراسری بهترین شیوه برای محک زدن اطلاعات و غربال صحیح داوطلبان و دانش اموزانه     متاسفانه اکثر نمایندگان مجلس  اطلاعی از کیفیت این ازمون ندارن

----------


## مملی تن ها

> ممکن هست که چون ترمیم مشکله ک ب امسال برسه گفتن امسال مثبت سالای بعد ترمیم هست


همه چی ممکنه جاست باید تا فردا صبر کرد دید چی پیش میاد

----------


## Tzar

شروع شد 
لامصب مثل رینگ کشتی کجه :/ اول یه زنگ بعد دووووو دووووو هوووو  
رادیو فرهنگ - پخش زنده رادیو فرهنگدر ايران صدا

----------


## rezarko13

اولیه :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Amirkabir

خدارو شکر امروز در دستور کار هست ، همون ابتدا هم

----------


## saj8jad

*دستور اول* در مورد سوابق تحصیلی هستش  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## DARKSIDER

خدایا خودت بخیر کن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## m.l.s

*خدایا خودت کمک کن ...*

----------


## Tzar

نصفشون غایبن که  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezarko13

امرو لاریجانی رعیسه خخخخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## politician

نامردیه فقط امسال مثبت بشه

----------


## saj8jad

امیدوارم بخیر به پایان برسه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Tzar

لاریجانی ول کن نیست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezarko13

خخخ مجلس تموم شد یسه

----------


## The.Best

> خخخ مجلس تموم شد یسه


؟؟

----------


## Amirkabir

لاریجانی جان ول کن توروخدا ، سکته کردیم تا ببینیم چی شد ....

----------


## m.l.s

*و برکاته ....*  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## DARKSIDER

شروع شد :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## -AMiN-

ینی رسما سر این قضیه های مجلس و معدل من ده تا تار مو سفید کرد

----------


## Tzar

تاثیر مثبت برای سال 95

----------


## saj8jad

تاثیر برای سال 1395 مثبت خواهد بود ، هورااا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirkabir

ییییییییییییییییییسسسسس ، دقیقا همونی که نماینده ها دیروز به من گفتند

----------


## rezarko13

اقا ایول

----------


## DARKSIDER

اووووووووووووووووووووووف تاثیر مثبتهههههههه :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 

البته کاش رایم بیاره الان :Yahoo (94):

----------


## -AMiN-

من نمیتونم گوش کنم مثبت شد؟؟؟؟؟
ناموسا؟

----------


## Amirkabir

خدارو شکر ، امیدوارم رای بیاره  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Tzar

> من نمیتونم گوش کنم مثبت شد؟؟؟؟؟
> ناموسا؟


سنجش یه تبصره اضافه کرده 
تاثیر مثبت باشه برای 95

----------


## DARKSIDER

آره ناموسا...واسه 95 مثبته....اما مثل اینکه برای 96 قطعی میشه باز

----------


## امیر ارسلان

مثبت شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## m.l.s

*خدایا شکرت مثبت شد ....*

----------


## Amirkabir

> من نمیتونم گوش کنم مثبت شد؟؟؟؟؟
> ناموسا؟


کمسیون اصلاح کرده اونم به صورا طرح مثبت فقط برای سال 95 ، الان رای گیری مونده

----------


## Tzar

اوهووووووو چی شد باز

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بر اساس جلسات طی شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و تصمیم مجلس شورای اسلامی فقط در سال 1395 تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بصورت مثبت خواهد بود.در سال 1396 متعاقبا اعلام می گردد.

----------


## The.Best

ای ول لاریجانیییییییییی

----------


## امیر ارسلان

ینی کمیسیون طرح داداه الان نمایندها باید رای بدن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DARKSIDER

همینجا حذفش کنیییییییین :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Tzar

بدبخت شدیم
نماینده ها میگن چرا فقط 95 ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali7893

الان 96 و97 چطوره؟

----------


## -AMiN-

> همینجا حذفش کنیییییییین


امر دیگه ای ندارین؟ :Yahoo (21): 
شیرینی ؟ شکلات؟ چای نسکافه قهوه؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## politician

دم لاریجانی گرم

----------


## The.Best

> الان 96 و97 چطوره؟


صبر کن

----------


## DARKSIDER

> بدبخت شدیم
> نماینده ها میگن چرا فقط 95 ؟


نه آقا یعنی میگن واسه سال بعدم مثبت بشه

----------


## aliiran20

*واقعا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> بدبخت شدیم
> نماینده ها میگن چرا فقط 95 ؟


اس بدیم بگیم ول کنین باو 95 بسه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

یا خدا باز میخوان ارجاع بدن کمیسیون ، سگ تو روحشون  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Tzar

رای گیری

----------


## DARKSIDER

باز ارجاع :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

قیافه اونایی که میگفتن تاثیر بدون شک قطعیه دیدن داره  :Yahoo (20): 
میگن 95 چون ترمیم معدل به 95 نمیرسه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

نههههههههه
اگه باز ارجاع بدن خودم به توپ میبندمشون :Yahoo (101):

----------


## DARKSIDER

آقا باز رفت کمیسیون...خخخخخخ

----------


## Tzar

رفت کمیسیون

----------


## politician

بچه هادمتون گرم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> یا خدا باز میخوان ارجاع بدن کمیسیون ، سگ تو روحشون


اون 95 نباید باشه . چی بت گفتم سجاد ؟ نگفتم نمیتونن همچین چیزی بیارن تو قانون ؟ حالا بهتر شد . خورد تو کاسه کوزشون

----------


## aliiran20

*خیلی جالبه..اصلا لاریجانی در جریان هیچی نبود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دوباره برگشت خورد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## saj8jad

ارجاع دادن به کمیسیون آموزش ، بابا مسخرش رو در آوردن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Amirkabir

این لاریجانی سنگ انداخت ، باز رفت کمسیون . اصلا نزاشت از طرح دفاع کنه و توضیح بده ، با اینکه گفتن وقت کمه برای بررسی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

دوباره رفت کامسیون

----------


## aliiran20

*دفعه بعد فکر کنم قطعی بشه برای همه ی سال ها ....*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

اه
مسخرشو در آوردن

----------


## mohammadi91

ای خدا باز رفت کمیسیون :Yahoo (19):

----------


## rezarko13

خاک تو سرشون

----------


## DARKSIDER

الان برگشت کمیسیون....این خوبه یا بد؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## daniad

الان چی میشه برا ۹۵ مثبته حتمن ؟

----------


## Amirkabir

یکی اول بیاد لاریجانی رو در جریان بزاره که کنکور 2 ماه دیگه ست ، اصلا میدونی چه خبر ......
یکی از نماینده گفت رئیس سازمان سنجش هم اینجا نشسته میگه وقت کمه ....

----------


## -AMiN-

سگ وسط اون کمیسیونتون خودشو راحت کنه...
عجب هی زارت و زارت جلسه‌ میزارن و هیچ غلطی نمیکنن
ولی احتمالا ۹۵ همون مثبت باشه

----------


## Farhad2052

لاریجانی والا روحشم خبر نداشت چی ب چبه...کاش امروز نبودش

----------


## saj8jad

> الان برگشت کمیسیون....این خوبه یا بد؟


نه خوبه نه بد

رفت برای یکشنبه هفته بدی  :Yahoo (75):  

یعنی گیری کردیم از دست این جماعت  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## aliiran20

*من فکر کنم دفعه ی بعد برای همه سال ها قطعی اش  بکنند...امسال بخاطر نبود وقت برای ترمیم نبود برای 95مثبتش کردن ..من فکر کنم دفعه بعد کلا قطعی اش میکنند...*

----------


## politician

بایدتواصلاحیه قیدبشه تاوقتی تمام مقاطع امتهان نهایی ندارن مثبت بشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ارجاع دادن به کمیسیون آموزش ، بابا مسخرش رو در آوردن


سجاد دادا خوب شد .میدونی قضیه چی بود ؟ اینا میخواستن امسال رو مثبت کنن بعد بگن سالهای بعد ملت میتونن برن ترمیم ما هم قطعی میکنیم ! تازه رای هم میورد بد بخ میشدیم . الان خوب شد ، ندیدی کمیسیون چجوری اعتراض کرد ؟ الان اینو تصویب میکردن توکلی به مشکل میخورد
این قصه سر دراز دارد
این صبح شبی چو راز دارد


افراد همه به دور این میز
گرگ حیله گر چه ناز دارد!!


دارند همه شبیه  این مرغ!
گفتند همسایه تان غاز دارد!!!


این دولت تمدید و امید است
ترمز که نه ، پدال گاز دارد!


حاصل نبود از این توافق
کین دستگاه شور جاز دارد!


همی گویم و گفته ام بارها
کین قصه سر دراز دارد!

----------


## Farhad2052

نمودن ما رو.
موندم چرا رای دادن بره کمیسیون...خودشون میدونسن مثبت خوبه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بهتر بابا رفت کمسیون
بچه های 95 من خودم 95 ای هستم چرا بنده خدا های 96 تکلیفشون مشخص نشه و همچنین 97؟
بهتر بره کمسیون و اون 95 شو برداره و اینکه تاثیرو دیگه برای این س سال اتی بیشتر نکنه 
یادتون نره الان خیلی ها نهایی دارن موندن چکار کنن پس هر چی برای خودتون میپسندین برای دیگران هم بپسندین 
 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

> *من فکر کنم دفعه ی بعد برای همه سال ها قطعی اش  بکنند...امسال بخاطر نبود وقت برای ترمیم نبود برای 95مثبتش کردن ..من فکر کنم دفعه بعد کلا قطعی اش میکنند...*


چرا لاریجانی این کار رو کرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

آقا نمایندگان صدای مارو شنیدن می گن فقط برای سال 95 مثبت نباشه برای 3 سال یعنی 95 96 و 97 مثبت باشه ایول به نمایندگان و رییس محترم مجلس که صدای ملت رو شنیدن

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> نمودن ما رو.
> موندم چرا رای دادن بره کمیسیون...خودشون میدونسن مثبت خوبه


96 ای ها چکار کنن؟
باید اون 95 رو برداره

----------


## DARKSIDER

آقا الان ممکنه بیان بگن تا زمانی که هر سه سال نهایی نشده تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آقا الان ممکنه بیان بگن تا زمانی که هر سه سال نهایی نشده تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه؟؟؟


دقیقا این طرح من بود ....

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> آقا نمایندگان صدای مارو شنیدن می گن فقط برای سال 95 مثبت نباشه برای 3 سال یعنی 95 96 و 97 مثبت باشه ایول به نمایندگان و رییس محترم مجلس که صدای ملت رو شنیدن


ان شا الله که همینطوره 
من موافق مجلس امروز بودم

----------


## Farhad2052

نمایندگان هیچم صدای ما رو نشنیدن.فقط میخوان همه سالا رو قطعی کنن.

----------


## daniad

منم حس میکنمالان خوب شد . یعنی بیاون بدبختایی که سال بعد کنکور میدنم یه حقی دارن . باید تا وقتی امتحانا استاندارد شه مثبت بمونه . البته اگه باز یه سری نرن زور بزنن مستقیم شه

----------


## armin313

اینایی که میگن بره کمیسیون دوباره قطعی میشه،اشتباه میکنن.اینا مجبورن که برا 95 مثبت کنن چون خودشونم فهمیدن دیگه نمیتون 95 رو قطعی بدن،95 قطعا مثبت حالا مجبورم 96 و 97 رو هم مثبت کنن

----------


## aliiran20

> 96 ای ها چکار کنن؟
> باید اون 95 رو برداره


* 95 را بر نمیدارن...بنظرم کلا تبصره 7 را حذف کنند...با هزار تا حرف تازه کمسیون برای 95 قبول کرده بود...بنظرم دفعه بعد کلا قطعی اش میکنند....*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> نمایندگان هیچم صدای ما رو نشنیدن.فقط میخوان همه سالا رو قطعی کنن.


قطعی نمیشه مطمئن باش چ 95 چ 96 و چ97

----------


## AlirezA 1522

بهتون قول می دم چون هفته بعد هفته آخر ابن مجلسه کمسیون آموزش از ترس تصویب نشدن این طرح بیاد هرسه سال رو مثبت کنه تا طرح رای بیاره بهتون قول می دم

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد دادا خوب شد .میدونی قضیه چی بود ؟ اینا میخواستن امسال رو مثبت کنن بعد بگن سالهای بعد ملت میتونن برن ترمیم ما هم قطعی میکنیم ! تازه رای هم میورد بد بخ میشدیم . الان خوب شد ، ندیدی کمیسیون چجوری اعتراض کرد ؟ الان اینو تصویب میکردن توکلی به مشکل میخورد
> این قصه سر دراز دارد
> این صبح شبی چو راز دارد
> 
> 
> افراد همه به دور این میز
> گرگ حیله گر چه ناز دارد!!
> 
> 
> ...


چی بگم والا محمد جان  :Yahoo (1):  ، خیلی دارن طولش میدن  :Yahoo (21): 

موضوع جلسه : تبلیغات کرم حلزون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DARKSIDER

> نه خوبه نه بد
> 
> رفت برای یکشنبه هفته بدی  
> 
> یعنی گیری کردیم از دست این جماعت


داداش چرا هفته بعد؟؟؟یعنی بعد امروز مجلس تا هفته بعد جلسه ای نداره؟؟؟

----------


## Farhad2052

اینم شانسی ذکر کردن مثبت باشه.تا هفته ی دیگه میرن اصلاح میکنن کلا مثبتم برمیدارن.

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> بهتر بابا رفت کمسیون
> بچه های 95 من خودم 95 ای هستم چرا بنده خدا های 96 تکلیفشون مشخص نشه و همچنین 97؟
> بهتر بره کمسیون و اون 95 شو برداره و اینکه تاثیرو دیگه برای این س سال اتی بیشتر نکنه 
> یادتون نره الان خیلی ها نهایی دارن موندن چکار کنن پس هر چی برای خودتون میپسندین برای دیگران هم بپسندین


بخونن نهاییشونو بدن
حالا فرضا مثبت شد اونا نمی خوان بخونن؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
5 ماهه مارو معطل کردن

----------


## biology115

هفته دیگه هم چیزی مشخص نمیشه ، خیالتون راحت ...

----------


## politician

اگه امسال تاثیرمثبت شه معلومه به ضررمعدل بالاهاست بایدهمه سالارومثبت کنن که عدالت باشه

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش چرا هفته بعد؟؟؟یعنی بعد امروز مجلس تا هفته بعد جلسه ای نداره؟؟؟


برای اینکه هفته بعد

خیر ، چهارشنبه جلسه ای نیست  :Yahoo (21):  میره واسه یکشنبه هفته بعدی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -AMiN-

> 96 ای ها چکار کنن؟
> باید اون 95 رو برداره


۹۶ای ها خرداد و ول کنن‌ هم شهریور با خیال راحت میتونن امتحان یدن نشد هم دی ترمیم میکنن
حرف اینا اینه که چون ترمیم به ۹۵ نمیرسه تاثیر مثبت ولی ۹۶ که خیلی وقت هست

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> بخونن نهاییشونو بدن
> حالا فرضا مثبت شد اونا نمی خوان بخونن؟؟
> 5 ماهه مارو معطل کردن


هر چی برای 95 شه برای 96 و 97 هم باید همون شه باز ک میشه بی عدالتی همین شمایی که حرف عدالت میزنین باید برا همه عدالت باشه نه فقط 95 ای ها

----------


## Amirkabir

لاریجانی میگفت ، اگر بد ، پس برای همه ی سال ها مثبت بشه ، اما این ها میخوان تاثیر معدل بالاخره باشه و اثر بزاره ( که طرح قطعی ) ، یعد گفت ، خوب همینی که هست ( قطعی ) رو جلو ببرن برای 95 ها .... دیگه چرا فقط مثبت برای این سال ... با این حال اصلا معلوم نیست چی میشه .... خدا به دادمون برسه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *من فکر کنم دفعه ی بعد برای همه سال ها قطعی اش  بکنند...امسال بخاطر نبود وقت برای ترمیم نبود برای 95مثبتش کردن ..من فکر کنم دفعه بعد کلا قطعی اش میکنند...*


یعنی چی دفعه بعد؟
یعنی 95 هم دوباره قطعی میشه؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ۹۶ای ها خرداد و ول کنن‌ هم شهریور با خیال راحت میتونن امتحان یدن نشد هم دی ترمیم میکنن
> حرف اینا اینه که چون ترمیم به ۹۵ نمیرسه تاثیر مثبت ولی ۹۶ که خیلی وقت هست


این چ حرفیه 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> یعنی چی دفعه بعد؟
> یعنی 95 هم دوباره قطعی میشه؟


نه مطمئن باش نمیشه قطعی چ 95 چ 96 چ 97

----------


## aliiran20

> قطعی نمیشه مطمئن باش چ 95 چ 96 و چ97


*دوست عزیز مشکل این بود که اصلا یا قید سال نباید باشه و یا کلا تبصره 7 را حذف میکنند...
لاریجانی میگه اگه کاری خوبیه تاثیر مثبت برای همه ی سال ها باشه ...اگه هم بده برای هچی سالی !!!!
و از آنجایی که کمسیون زیر بار تاثیر مثبت برای همه سال ها نمیره ..تبصره 7 را حذف میکنند تا خیال همه راحت بشه....*

----------


## ismail1373

> *دفعه بعد فکر کنم قطعی بشه برای همه ی سال ها ....*


یعنی 95 هم قطعی بشه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چی بگم والا محمد جان  ، خیلی دارن طولش میدن 
> 
> موضوع جلسه : تبلیغات کرم حلزون


اشکال نداره . بذار طولش بدن . فوقش از فوریت میوفته امسال عملا مثبت اعمال میشه سال های بعد هم وقت هست با مجلس بعد سرش بحث و جدل کنیم ...
هفته بعد هم ک باز میره برا رای گیری . موندم میخوان چیکار کنن این بار ، در هر صورت بیا تلگرام  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اگه امسال تاثیرمثبت شه معلومه به ضررمعدل بالاهاست بایدهمه سالارومثبت کنن که عدالت باشه


چه ربطی داره؟

----------


## Farhad2052

حاضرم شرط ببندم هفته ی بعد دارین به لاریجانی فحش میدین...که چرا امروز همچین کاری کرد...تبصره 7 حذف میکنن.تاثیر قطعی میمونه...شانس که اگی باشه همینه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> *دوست عزیز مشکل این بود که اصلا یا قید سال نباید باشه و یا کلا تبصره 7 را حذف میکنند...
> لاریجانی میگه اگه کاری خوبیه تاثیر مثبت برای همه ی سال ها باشه ...اگه هم بده برای هچی سالی !!!!
> و از آنجایی که کمسیون زیر بار تاثیر مثبت برای همه سال ها نمیره ..تبصره 7 را حذف میکنند تا خیال همه راحت بشه....*


میره مطمئن باش

----------


## mohammadi91

چه دانشمندی این طرح رو داده بود 95 مثبت بقیه قطعی این عدالت بود خوب کرد اقای لاریجانی

----------


## aliiran20

> یعنی چی دفعه بعد؟
> یعنی 95 هم دوباره قطعی میشه؟


*
این نظر منه ..چونکه کمسیون به هزار تا حرف تازه زیر تاثیر مثبت امسال رفت...*

----------


## aliiran20

> حاضرم شرط ببندم هفته ی بعد دارین به لاریجانی فحش میدین...که چرا امروز همچین کاری کرد...تبصره 7 حذف میکنن.تاثیر قطعی میمونه...شانس که اگی باشه همینه


*دقیقااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> چه دانشمندی این طرح رو داده بود 95 مثبت بقیه قطعی این عدالت بود خوب کرد اقای لاریجانی


موافقم با شما ب شدت
همین اقایونی و خانومایی که دارین حرف عدالت میزنین این هم بخشی از عدالت بود 
حالا بیاینو بدیش بگین

----------


## mohammadi91

به نظر من قطعی خواهد بود

----------


## ali7893

> *دوست عزیز مشکل این بود که اصلا یا قید سال نباید باشه و یا کلا تبصره 7 را حذف میکنند...
> لاریجانی میگه اگه کاری خوبیه تاثیر مثبت برای همه ی سال ها باشه ...اگه هم بده برای هچی سالی !!!!
> و از آنجایی که کمسیون زیر بار تاثیر مثبت برای همه سال ها نمیره ..تبصره 7 را حذف میکنند تا خیال همه راحت بشه....*


تبصره هفت چیه؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *
> این نظر منه ..چونکه کمسیون به هزار تا حرف تازه زیر تاثیر مثبت امسال رفت...*


متوجه نشدم
الان به نظرت 95 قطعی میشه یا مثبت ؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> حاضرم شرط ببندم هفته ی بعد دارین به لاریجانی فحش میدین...که چرا امروز همچین کاری کرد...تبصره 7 حذف میکنن.تاثیر قطعی میمونه...شانس که اگی باشه همینه


شرط باهات میبیندم قطعی نمیشه

----------


## -AMiN-

> این چ حرفیه


دروغ میگم؟ ما اگه ترمیم و واسمون دی میزاشتن کِی این همه دنبال ابطال و تاثیر مثبت بودیم؟
اگه قراره بخاطر دیر رسیدن ترمیم مثبت شه واس سالای بعد باید‌قطعی بکنن قاعدتا ..
مگه اینکه دلیل دیگ ای داشته باشن

----------


## DARKSIDER

میگفت همینجا تغییرش بدیم یا بفرستیم کمیسیون؟....عجب...انگاری کشکه تو دستشون :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammadi91

100 درص قطعی خواهد بود به نظر من

----------


## Amirkabir

> *
> این نظر منه ..چونکه کمسیون به هزار تا حرف تازه زیر تاثیر مثبت امسال رفت...*


منم موافقم ، کمسیون زیر بار تاثیر مثبت نمیره و میخواد حتما تاثیر قطعی بالاخره یه جا اعمال بشه ، منم فکر کنم تبصره 7 رو بر میدارن ، میمونه تاثیر قطعی

----------


## Farhad2052

96 میتونن ترمیم رو هر وقت رسیدن برن.ولی ما چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طرح امروز خیلی خوب بود.گور پدرشون

----------


## ismail1373

> *
> این نظر منه ..چونکه کمسیون به هزار تا حرف تازه زیر تاثیر مثبت امسال رفت...*


نظر منم همینه...چون کمیسیون بشدت مخالف تاثیر مثبت در سال های بعده...کاش بهنر رییس جلسه بود

----------


## Amirkabir

> تبصره هفت چیه؟


تاثیر مثبت

----------


## ali7893

> دروغ میگم؟ ما اگه ترمیم و واسمون دی میزاشتن کِی این همه دنبال ابطال و تاثیر مثبت بودیم؟
> اگه قراره بخاطر دیر رسیدن ترمیم مثبت شه واس سالای بعد باید‌قطعی بکنن قاعدتا ..
> مگه اینکه دلیل دیگ ای داشته باشن


شما به سالای بعد چیکار داری؟خودتو بچسب

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

*100 درصد مثبت خواهد موند هم 95 هم 96 هم 97
این خط این نشون 

*

----------


## lover sick

بچه ها این خودخواهیه که فقط به فکر خودمون باشیم...باید کاری کنیم که تا سال 97 سوابق مثبت بشه...اون بچه ها چه گناهی کردن که باید امتحان ترمیم بدن...توو تماس هایتان به نماینده ها بگین که تا سال97 سوابق مثبت بشه و برای نظام آموزشی جدید سوابق راقطعی کنن...

----------


## Amirkabir

من موندم اصلا اجازه صحبت به بحث تاثیر معدل نداد ، بعد الان دارن راجع به کرم حلزون کلی حرف میزنن

----------


## Farhad2052

شاه میبخشه ....شاه قلی خان نمیبخشه...شده جریان اینا...ی بارم که اونا راضی شدن...مجلس نزاشت

----------


## -AMiN-

> شما به سالای بعد چیکار داری؟خودتو بچسب


منم ب خودم کار دارم ک ترمیم بهم نرسید 
دلیل اینا هم واس مثبت کردن فقط مشکل ترمیم بود وگرنه عقلشون اگه کار میکرد تا ۹۷ ابطال میکردن

----------


## aliiran20

> *100 درصد مثبت خواهد موند هم 5 هم 96 هم 97
> **این خط این نشون* *
> 
> *


*
دوست عزیز من اصلا قید سال نباید مطرح باشه ..یا باید برای همه سال ها قطعی باشه و یا همه سال ها مثبت ...دولت و سنجش اجازه نمیدن که تاثیر مثبت بشه برای همه سال ها*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بازم میگم اونقد مطمئنم ک دیگه مطمئنم هم 95 هم 96 هم 97 دیگه تاثیر قطعی نمیشه
نظر کمسیون هر چی هم باشه مهم نیست نظر رای نماینده ها مهمه 
ک تا الانش طرفدار ما بودن و هستن

----------


## ismail1373

> بچه ها این خودخواهیه که فقط به فکر خودمون باشیم...باید کاری کنیم که تا سال 97 سوابق مثبت بشه...اون بچه ها چه گناهی کردن که باید امتحان ترمیم بدن...توو تماس هایتان به نماینده ها بگین که تا سال97 سوابق مثبت بشه و برای نظام آموزشی جدید سوابق راقطعی کنن...


دیگه امکان نداره تاثیر مثبت بشه..یه ذره امید داشتم اونم به باد رفت

----------


## DARKSIDER

> من موندم اصلا اجازه صحبت به بحث تاثیر معدل نداد ، بعد الان دارن راجع به کرم حلزون کلی حرف میزنن


کرم حتما مهمتره دیگه :Yahoo (114):  :Y (456):  :Y (456):

----------


## politician

دوستان نگران نباشیدبه احتمال زیادمیگن سالهی 95 96 97مثبت باشه وبعدکه امتحانات نهایی سه پایه برگزاربشه تاثیرقطعی فقط بایدنماینده هارواگاه ترکنیم

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> *
> دوست عزیز من اصلا قید سال نباید مطرح باشه ..یا باید برای همه سال ها قطعی باشه و یا همه سال ها مثبت ...دولت و سنجش اجازه نمیدن که تاثیر مثبت بشه برای همه سال ها*


سنجش که مهم نیست نماینده ها مهمن 
ببینین کی گفتم 
دیگه هم منو نقل نگیرین 
شما هم برین سر درستون

----------


## Amirkabir

بچه ها به نماینده باز زنگ بزنید .... مخصوصا افراد کمسیون 

*شماره تلفن اعضاء کمیسیون آموزش مجلس (الان اینا مهم ترن اول با اینا تماس بگیرین)

١- آقای محمدمهدی زاهدی نماینده کرمان و رییس کمیسیون ٠٩١٢٨١٠٣٨٠٦ 

٢- آقای قاسم جعفری نماینده بجنورد ٠٩١٥٣١١٦٩٠٨ 

٣- آقای ابوالقاسم خسروی نماینده تربت حیدریه ٠٩١٥٥٣١٨٣٦٧ 

٤- آقای قاسم احمدی نماینده نوشهر ٠٩١١١٩٥٤٣٧٨

٥- آقای محمود نگهبان سلامی نماینده خواف ٠٩١٥٣٢٨٤١٤٤

**
شماره چند تن از نمایندگان تاثیرگذار مجلس:

1- آقای لاریجانی، رییس مجلس 09121483006

2- آقای ابوترابی ، نایب رئیس مجلس 09121483021

3- آقای دکتر شاهین محمد صادقی نائب رئیس مجلس 09122185878

3- آقای توکلی، نماینده تهران 09121273532

4- آقای مطهری، نماینده تهران 09121196271

5- آقای پزشکیان، نماینده تبریز 09144051786

6- آقای عبدالهی، نماینده زنجان 09121483058

7- آقای فتحی پور، نماینده تبریز 09126976017

8- آقای رسایی، نماینده تهران 09123954156 

9- آقای نوباوه، نماینده تهران 09121096553

10- آقای قاضی پور، نماینده ارومیه 09141410419
*

----------


## Farhad2052

دیگه مثبت نخواهد شد...لاریجانی گند زد به هه چی.سال بعدیا راحت میتونسن برن ترمیم.

----------


## saj8jad

> دیگه امکان نداره تاثیر مثبت بشه..یه ذره امید داشتم اونم به باد رفت


خیر دوست عزیز 

کمیسیون آموزش زیر بار تاثیر مثبت رفته و اِلا تبصره نمیگذاشتن که تاثیر مثبت بشه

----------


## DARKSIDER

آقا به نظر من میان میگن تا وقتی هر سه سال نهایی نشده تاثیر مثبت باید باشه :Yahoo (94): 

البته ما داریم واسه خودمون مثبت تفسیر میکنیم :Yahoo (21): ...اینا معلوم نیست چیکار بکنن :Yahoo (117): ....یهو دیدی اومدن قطعیش کردن خیلی شیک و مجلسی :Yahoo (17):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستان کسی نمیخواد به کسی زنگ بزنه ! باز شروع شد . آقا نمیخواد زنگ بزنید

----------


## sohil-20

اینا خو باید میگفتن چون برای 95 فرصت ترمیم نیست و دانش اموز نمی تونه یه ماه قبل کنکور بره ترمیم امسال رو مثبت بقبه اش قطعی

----------


## Amirkabir

> خیر دوست عزیز 
> 
> کمیسیون آموزش زیر بار تاثیر مثبت رفته و اِلا تبصره نمیگذاشتن که تاثیر مثبت بشه




زیر باز این طرح رفت اونم فقط برای امسال ، چون اعتراض ها رو دید و اینکه امسال وقت ترمیم دیگه نیست ، ولی ممکنه کلا بگه 95 هم قطعی

----------


## Amirkabir

> آقا به نظر من میان میگن تا وقتی هر سه سال نهایی نشده تاثیر مثبت باید باشه
> 
> البته ما داریم واسه خودمون مثبت تفسیر میکنیم...اینا معلوم نیست چیکار بکنن....یهو دیدی اومدن قطعیش کردن خیلی شیک و مجلسی


با این وضعی که من امروز گوش کردم که اصلا اجازه ی صحبت و دفاع هم نمیدین ، یهوو ممکن قطعی شه

----------


## ismail1373

> خیر دوست عزیز 
> 
> کمیسیون آموزش زیر بار تاثیر مثبت رفته و اِلا تبصره نمیگذاشتن که تاثیر مثبت بشه


به نظر من آخرین رسالت کمیسیون اینه که به تدریج کنکور حذف بشه..قطع به یقین اونا زیر بار تاثیر مثبت برای سال های دیگه نمیرن...

----------


## Amirkabir

بچه ها امروز یه چیر رو فراموش نکنید ، خیلی از نماینده ها فریاد میزدن که 95 رو بردار و کلا مثبت ش کن ، این یعنی اینکه پذیرفتن مثبت بهتره 
فقط باید ببینیم که آیا کمسیون باز تاثیر مثبت رو میزاره یا کلا بر میداره از طرح

----------


## fantom

> دوستان کسی نمیخواد به کسی زنگ بزنه ! باز شروع شد . آقا نمیخواد زنگ بزنید


خب پس چیکار کنیم؟؟ شما طرحی، چیزی دارین؟

----------


## ismail1373

اینو هم فراموش نکنید بهترین بهانه و دستاویز برای کمیسیون جور شد که جواب اعتراض ها رو بدن..بعدا میگن ما خواستیم انجامش بدیم ولی نذاشتن

----------


## lover sick

بچه ها باید به نماینده ها پیشنهاد کنیم که تا سال 97 تاثیر سوابق مثبت شود و برای نظام آموزشی جدید تاثیر سوابق راقطعی کنن...لطفا همه اینو بگین...اینجوری چون برای نظام جدید تصویب میشه دیگه اعتراضی هم نمیکنن...

----------


## daniad

یه بار قطعی به رای گذاشته شد رای نیاورد 
الان چیز خاصی تغییر کرده که رای بیاره؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

خوب مشخص شد که برای سال 95 تاثیر مثبت هستش کاملا.منتهی برای سال های آتی باید کمسیون نظر نمایندگان رو جلب کنه.پس 95  یا امیدوار باشن که مثبته و برن بخونن با ارامش

----------


## Ali TiR

یه سوال . از کجا انقد با قاطعیت بعضیا میگن تاثیر قطعی میشه یا بعضیا میگن مثبت میشه؟!؟!
سوال دوم. الان مجلس دقیقا چی شد ؟ به رای گذاشتن تموم شد ؟ آقا با جزییات دوستان مطلع بگن لطفا . ممنون

----------


## fantom

هفته بعد هر چی طرح بشه تصویب میشه 

چون روزای اخره اینام فکر نکنم بخوان این کارو نصفه ول کنن

----------


## ismail1373

> خوب مشخص شد که برای سال 95 تاثیر مثبت هستش کاملا.منتهی برای سال های آتی باید کمسیون نظر نمایندگان رو جلب کنه.پس 95  یا امیدوار باشن که مثبته و برن بخونن با ارامش


تفسیر شما کاملا غلطه

----------


## hossein.y

این قصه سر دراز دارد ... دوستان احتمالا دو سناریو پیش رو خواهد بود ... اول اینکه مصوبه اینگونه اصلاح شود که تا زمانی که اموزش و پرورش تمهیدات لازم را برای جبران سوابق تحصیلی فراهم کند تاثیر به صورت مثبت اعمال خواهد شد ... دوم اینکه اینگونه اصلاح شود تا زمانی که تمامی سوابق تحصیلی فراهم شود بصورت مثبت کند ... البته اگر این مصوبه کاملا حذف شود نیز هست ... چون هفته پیش فقط یک رای تا تصویب فاصله داشت ... این حقیقت قضیه است و به دور از تعصبات ... موفق باشید

----------


## aliiran20

> بچه ها این خودخواهیه که فقط به فکر خودمون باشیم...باید کاری کنیم که تا سال 97 سوابق مثبت بشه...اون بچه ها چه گناهی کردن که باید امتحان ترمیم بدن...توو تماس هایتان به نماینده ها بگین که تا سال97 سوابق مثبت بشه و برای نظام آموزشی جدید سوابق راقطعی کنن...


*دوست عزیز من اصلا سال 95 یا 97 نداریم ...تبصره را برای این اضافه کردن که چون ترمیم وجود نداره به ضرر بچه ها نباشه ..اصلا نباید قید سال مطرح باشه ..از آنجایی که دولت و کمسیون آموزش هم مخالف تاثیر مثبت برای همه سال ها هستند..من فکر میکنم کلا تاثیر قطعی بشه....خیلی شیک و مجلسی ....*

----------


## fantom

@aliiran20

شما نمیتونی به اون نماینده زنگ بزنی ببینی اخرش چی میشه؟

----------


## DARKSIDER

> یه سوال . از کجا انقد با قاطعیت بعضیا میگن تاثیر قطعی میشه یا بعضیا میگن مثبت میشه؟!؟!
> سوال دوم. الان مجلس دقیقا چی شد ؟ به رای گذاشتن تموم شد ؟ آقا با جزییات دوستان مطلع بگن لطفا . ممنون


نه به رای نزاشتن...دوباره ارجاع دادن کمیسیون آموزش واسه رفع مشکلات اصلاحیه...گفتن اگه قراره مثبت باشه چرا فقط برای امسال فقط باید باشه..برای بقیه سال ها هم باشه...برای همین باز برگشت دادن کمیسیون

----------


## saj8jad

جلسه علنی بعدی مجلس *یکشنبه 26 اردیبهشت 95* هستش ، 5 روز دیگه باید صبر پیشه کنیم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mohammadi91

> بچه ها به نماینده باز زنگ بزنید .... مخصوصا افراد کمسیون 
> 
> *شماره تلفن اعضاء کمیسیون آموزش مجلس (الان اینا مهم ترن اول با اینا تماس بگیرین)
> 
> ١- آقای محمدمهدی زاهدی نماینده کرمان و رییس کمیسیون ٠٩١٢٨١٠٣٨٠٦ 
> 
> ٢- آقای قاسم جعفری نماینده بجنورد ٠٩١٥٣١١٦٩٠٨ 
> 
> ٣- آقای ابوالقاسم خسروی نماینده تربت حیدریه ٠٩١٥٥٣١٨٣٦٧ 
> ...



جمع کنید این زنگ دن ها رو فقط وضع بدتر شد و طولانی تر ای بابا

----------


## biology115

> جلسه علنی بعدی مجلس *یکشنبه 26 اردیبهشت 95* هستش ، 5 روز دیگه باید صبر پیشه کنیم


ما الان 5 ماه هست که صبر پیشه کردیم

5 روز دیگه هم مثل امروز ، چیزی مشخص نمیشه 

خیالت راحت ...

----------


## aliiran20

> خوب مشخص شد که برای سال 95 تاثیر مثبت هستش کاملا.منتهی برای سال های آتی باید کمسیون نظر نمایندگان رو جلب کنه.پس 95  یا امیدوار باشن که مثبته و برن بخونن با ارامش


*بنظرم تفسیرتون اشتیاه هستش..حرف این بود که قید سال نباید مطرح باشه اگه تاثیر مثبت خوب هستش برای همه ی سال ها باشه ..اگر تاثیر مثبت خوب نیست برای هیچ سالی نباشد..برای همین هم  کلا میزنند تاثیر را مثبت بکنند برود....هیچ کسی هم مخالفت نمیکنه و رای میآره..امروز رسما به ضرر ما بود...*

----------


## ismail1373

ناگفته نمونه که حرف دکتر لاریجانی کاملا درست بود

----------


## sohil-20

دیگه تمومه کمیسون همه راه های مثبت شدن گفت رای میاورد دفه بعد میگه قطعی و هم رای میدن ... من برم برای امتحان نهایی بخونم

----------


## biology115

دوستان کسی شماره لاریجانی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اونم از نحوه تاثیر معدل آگاه کنیم ...

----------


## mohammadi91

این قدر زنگ زده شد که همه چی قاطی ش بابا بسه دیگه بیچاره شدیم از بس طول کشید

----------


## ismail1373

> دوستان کسی شماره لاریجانی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اونم از نحوه تاثیر معدل آگاه کنیم ...


مساله آگاه شدن ایشون نیست. مساله "سال "هستش...یا باید برای همه سال ها مثبت باشه یا اصلا نباید مثبت باشه

----------


## mohammadi91

هر بار هر معدلی که گفتن مثبت رای نیاورد الان دوباره نشر دریافت جشن میگیره میگه دوباره زنگ بزنین

----------


## lover sick

بچه ها چرا به دقت به حرفهای من توجه نمیکنین...من میگم برای این نظام آموزشی که سه سال دیگه تمام میشه تاثیر به صورت مثبت باشه و برای نظام آموزشی جدید (6 3  3 ) تاثیر را قطعی کنن...تا اون موقع آموزش و پرورش ساز و کارهای امتحان نهایی برای سه سال اول متوسطه دوم و دوم متوسطه دوم و سوم متوسطه دوم رو طراحی کند... به خدا این بهترین پیشنهاده ...همه نماینده ها باهاش موافقت می کنن...

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان کسی شماره لاریجانی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اونم از نحوه تاثیر معدل آگاه کنیم ...


احتمالا تو سایت مجلس هستش

اگر لاریجانی بدونه داستان چیه و تاثیر قطعی ، تاثیر منفی میذاره و با تاثیر مثبت یا حذف موافق باشه قطعا نظرش رأی میاره

دیدین همین صبح یک تنه چه کار کرد  :Yahoo (21):  به حرف هیچکس هم گوش نکرد ، اگر موافق تاثیر مثبت یا حذف باشه قطعا تاثیر مثبت یا حذف میشه

----------


## Mr.mTf

.* (۱۹ اردیبهشت۹۵) با  روشنگری های صورت گرفته، طرح تاثیر معدل در کنکور در جلسه ی امروز مجلس با  اختلاف یک رأی تصویب نشد و برای بررسی بیشتر به کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ارجاع  شد. باز در آگاهی های بعدی خبرهای دقیق تر را به شما خواهیم رساند.*
محمدرضا باهنر درخصوص ارجاع طرح مذکور  گفت: جزئیات طرح نیاز به اصلاحات ویرایشی دارد و باید توجه داشت که پشت  کنکوری‌ها نگرانی‌هایی در این رابطه دارند که باید برطرف شود و نگرانی‌ها  درخصوص طراحی سوالات مصحح و خود آزمون است و همچنین از بابت معدل‌های گذشته  خود نگرانی دارند که به چه نحو باید معدل‌های کم جبران شود. بنابراین باید  این موضوعات به صورت شفاف در متن بیاید.
*تفسیر خبر (نشر دریافت) :  در حال حاضر هشتاد درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها بدون تاثیر کنکور پر می شود و  این یعنی خواسته‌ی نمایندگان محترم  برآورده شده است اما کسی در جلسه امروز  این حقیقت مهم را بیان نکرد. آن بیست یا پانزده درصد باقی مانده به دلیل  رقابت بسیار فقط به کمک سوابق تحصیلی قابل سنجش و پذیرش نیست که قانون سال  ۹۲ هم این واقعیت را پذیرفته است. موضوع فقط میزان و نحوه تاثیر سوابق  تحصیلی در نتیجه کنکور سراسری است که راه حل روشنی دارد: تا وقتی امتحانات  نهایی استاندارد با ضریب امنیت بالا در هر سه سال پایانی دوره متوسطه  برگزار نمی‌شود تاثیر نمرات سال سوم دبیرستان بیست و پنج درصد و به شکل  مثبت باشد و به محض برگزاری آزمون نهایی در سه سال پایانی تاثیر قطعی شود و  میزان اثرگذاری آن هر سال افزایش یابد. این دقیقا چیزی است که از سال ۸۴  در قوانین  اسناد و گزارشهای مجلس بر آن تاکید شده است و منطقی و عادلانه  به نظر می‌رسد.

*

----------


## ismail1373

> احتمالا تو سایت مجلس هستش
> 
> اگر لاریجانی بدونه داستان چیه و تاثیر قطعی ، تاثیر منفی میذاره و با تاثیر مثبت یا حذف موافق باشه قطعا نظرش رأی میاره
> 
> دیدین همین صبح یک تنه چه کار کرد  به حرف هیچکس هم گوش نکرد ، اگر موافق تاثیر مثبت یا حذف باشه قطعا تاثیر مثبت یا حذف میشه


مثل اینکه شما اصن نمی دونی قضیه چیه

----------


## -AMiN-

خب از قید سال استفاده نکنن
از دستورهای شرطی‌ while و If استفاده کنن  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): 
If(tarmim =ejra {
Tasir =+
Else()
Tasir=ghatei
}
یا خدا c++ یادم رفته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliiran20

> مساله آگاه شدن ایشون نیست. مساله "سال "هستش...یا باید برای همه سال ها مثبت باشه یا اصلا نباید مثبت باشه


*دقیقا ...فکر کن کمسیون و سنجش موافقت کنند برای همه سال ها مثبت باشه ..فکر کن !!!*

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوستان کسی شماره لاریجانی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اونم از نحوه تاثیر معدل آگاه کنیم ...


اینم شده مد جدید زنگ بزنیم اگاه کنیم مگه حرف ناحساب زد ؟اخه اون طرح بود ؟؟دو سال قبل ما قطعی بوده امسال مثبت بعد دوباره قطعی انصاف باید داشت

----------


## aliiran20

> هر بار هر معدلی که گفتن مثبت رای نیاورد الان دوباره نشر دریافت جشن میگیره میگه دوباره زنگ بزنین


*دوست عزیز 2 بار تاثیر قطعی را ی نیاورد و 1 بار تاثیر مثبت رای نیاورد...
امروز هم اگر گذاشته بودند به رای گیری مطمئنا رای می آورد...*

----------


## Dan_Gh

حالا چی شده فعلا؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوستان کسی شماره لاریجانی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اونم از نحوه تاثیر معدل آگاه کنیم ...


اصلا نفهمیدین چی شد دوس عزیز دست کم رادیو گوش بدین

----------


## saj8jad

> *بچه ها چرا به دقت به حرفهای من توجه نمیکنین*...من میگم برای این نظام آموزشی که سه سال دیگه تمام میشه تاثیر به صورت مثبت باشه و برای نظام آموزشی جدید (6 3  3 ) تاثیر را قطعی کنن...تا اون موقع آموزش و پرورش ساز و کارهای امتحان نهایی برای سه سال اول متوسطه دوم و دوم متوسطه دوم و سوم متوسطه دوم رو طراحی کند... به خدا این بهترین پیشنهاده ...همه نماینده ها باهاش موافقت می کنن...


خب داداشی میخوای الان پیشنهادت رو تو انجمن به رأی بزارم؟  :Yahoo (94): 

موافق و مخالف هم صحبت کنن؟  :Yahoo (94): 

همکاران محترم لطفا در رأی گیری شرکت کنید  :Yahoo (94):  

رسما خل شدیم رفت  :Yahoo (21): 

*پ ن پ :* موضوع اینکه داداش گلم نمایندگان نظر ما واسشون مهم نیست به هیچ وجه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ismail1373

شاید این سیاست  دکتر زاهدی بود.احساس میکنم خودش هم میدونست همچین چیزی نمیشه..خواست با عمل ثابت کنه که تاثیر مثبت امکان نداره

----------


## mohammadi91

> شاید این سیاست  دکتر زاهدی بود.احساس میکنم خودش هم میدونست همچین چیزی نمیشه..خواست با عمل ثابت کنه که تاثیر مثبت امکان نداره


بعید نیست از اینا

----------


## biology115

> اصلا نفهمیدین چی شد دوس عزیز دست کم رادیو گوش بدین


حقیقتا من اصلا هیچ کدوم از جلسه های مجلس رو گوش نکردم ...

اصلا نمیدونم رادیو و تلویزیون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟ 5 ساله تلویزیون نگاه نکردم ...

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خب داداشی میخوای الان پیشنهادت رو تو انجمن به رأی بزارم؟ 
> 
> موافق و مخالف هم صحبت کنن؟ 
> 
> همکاران محترم لطفا در رأی گیری شرکت کنید  
> 
> رسما خل شدیم رفت 
> 
> *پ ن پ :* موضوع اینکه داداش گلم نمایندگان نظر ما واسشون مهم نیست به هیچ وجه


سجاد جان میشه توضیح بدین چی شد؟ من حقیقتش نرسیدم گوش بدم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ismail1373

> بعید نیست از اینا


ولی انصافا صدای باهنر بهتر بود

----------


## mohammadi91

هیچی طرح مثبت برای امسال دوباره رفت کمیسیون

----------


## ali1375-0016

سلام.من الان اومدم.نتیجه چی شد ؟رای گیری کردن؟

----------


## *Yousef*

بابا یه نفر بگه چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟ دوباره سرکاری بود؟

----------


## Farhad2052

کاش امروزم باهنر بود.اون از جریان باخبر بود.راحت تصویب میشد میرفت

----------


## mohammadi91

نه خیر دوباره هیچ کمیسیون گفته بود فقط امسال مثبت باشه مجلس مخالفت کرد

----------


## biology115

> بابا یه نفر بگه چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟ دوباره سرکاری بود؟


دقیقا ...

----------


## GHZO7

> بابا یه نفر بگه چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟ دوباره سرکاری بود؟


بله سرکار بودیم

----------


## mohammadi91

شده سریال ترکی هزار قسمته اخرش هم مسخره تموم میشه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

تبریک عرض میکنم ....  :Yahoo (106): 

کربلا کربلا ما داریم میایم...  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کاش امروزم باهنر بود.اون از جریان باخبر بود.راحت تصویب میشد میرفت


برادر تصویب میشد که 96 و بعد از اون مستقیم میکردن ! برا شما مهم نیست ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

خوب مشخص شد که برای سال 95 تاثیر  مثبت هستش کاملا.منتهی برای سال های آتی باید کمسیون نظر نمایندگان رو جلب  کنه.پس 95  یا امیدوار باشن که مثبته و برن بخونن با ارامش
_____________________________________________
تعدادی از بچه ها نظر مخالف میدن؛اما چون با اکثریت آراء طرح به کمسیون ارجاع شده باید کمسیون ایراد مطروحه(افزایش تعداد سالها برای تاثیر+ از 95 تا زمانیکه که بصورت نهایی امتحانات 3 ساله برگزار شود) را برطرف و سپس برای رای گیری مجدد به صحن علنی بیاورد.پس برای سالهای آتی هم تاثیر + خواهد بود تا  زمانیکه که بصورت نهایی امتحانات 3 ساله برگزار شود

----------


## Farhad2052

من موندم نماینده ها رو چ حسابی رای دادن بره کمیسیون.خب مثه ادم تصویب کنید بره..حیف اون همه پیام و زنگ.برا بچه دوساله توضیح میدادی معدلو الان فهمیده بود پی ب چیه.ولی اینا...
خب دوسال پیشم مثبت بود و ینی باید تا اخر مثبت میموند.چرا یهو قطعی شذ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الانم بیان بگن تا 98 مثبت بعدش که شرایط محیا بود قطعی

----------


## aliiran20

> کاش امروزم باهنر بود.اون از جریان باخبر بود.راحت تصویب میشد میرفت


*دقیقا ..ولی خوبی این بود صدای اکثرا شنیده میشد که میگفتن سال را حذف کنید....یعنی موافق بودند که تاثیر مثبت برای همه سال ها باشه ...ولی دولت ..سنجش و کمسیون آموزش ببینیم چی میگن...بالاخره این فشار های دانش آموزان و کارشناسان جواب داده تا  حالا ...ا*

----------


## Unknown Soldier



----------


## _AHMADreza_

باز چی شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fantom

باید زنگ بزنیم لاریجانی اونو از تاثیر قطعی و عواقبش اگاه کنیم این بهترین کاره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خب پس چیکار کنیم؟؟ شما طرحی، چیزی دارین؟


بله ما طرح داریم احتمالا برا جلسه بعد میدیم یکی نماینده ها چاپ کنه ک به رای گذاشته بشه

----------


## GHZO7

> باز چی شد


امتحان شیمی چطور بود؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Farhad2052

> برادر تصویب میشد که 96 و بعد از اون مستقیم میکردن ! برا شما مهم نیست ؟


حداقلش برا ما 95 ایا مثبت میشد و شما میتونسین ترمیم بدین.اینجوری با این منوال دیگه هیچ امیدی به مثبت شدن نیس.حالا ما چکار کنیم با ترمیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliiran20

> خوب مشخص شد که برای سال 95 تاثیر  مثبت هستش کاملا.منتهی برای سال های آتی باید کمسیون نظر نمایندگان رو جلب  کنه.پس 95  یا امیدوار باشن که مثبته و برن بخونن با ارامش
> _____________________________________________
> تعدادی از بچه ها نظر مخالف میدن؛اما چون با اکثریت آراء طرح به کمسیون ارجاع شده باید کمسیون ایراد مطروحه(افزایش تعداد سالها برای تاثیر+ از 95 تا زمانیکه که بصورت نهایی امتحانات 3 ساله برگزار شود) را برطرف و سپس برای رای گیری مجدد به صحن علنی بیاورد.پس برای سالهای آتی هم تاثیر + خواهد بود تا  زمانیکه که بصورت نهایی امتحانات 3 ساله برگزار شود


*دوستان عزیز اون بند را تصحیح کردن گفتن هر مقدار از سوابق 3 ساله که فعلا وجود داره ....خیلی پیچیده شد..نمی شه به این قطعیت گفت...ببینیم طرح دکتر توکلی چیه ...*

----------


## mohammadi91

> باید زنگ بزنیم لاریجانی اونو از تاثیر قطعی و عواقبش اگاه کنیم این بهترین کاره



ای بابا بحث سر اینا نبود که میگه اگه مثبت خوبه باید برای همه سال ها باشه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بی معرفت نباشیم.برای همه باید مثبت باشه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دیگ ترمیم نیست ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اقا یکی بگه کارت ملی برای دانشگاه مهمه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammadi91

ه  گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، نمایندگان در نشست علنی امروز (سه‌شنبه،  21 اردیبهشت) مجلس شورای اسلامی، در جریان بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی به علت برخی ابهامات در  بندهای ماده واحده، این طرح را با 124موافق، 43 مخالف، 5 ممتنع، از مجموع  217 نماینده حاضر در جلسه برای دومین بار جهت اصلاح بیشتر به کمیسیون  آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس ارجاع دادند.  در نشست علنی امروز مجلس و در  جریان بررسی بندهای ماده واحده طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در  دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی، برخی از نمایندگان به تبصره 7 ماده واحده  این طرح که در رابطه با تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی تنها برای سال 1395 بود ایراد  گرفتند.  دکتر لاریجانی رئیس مجلس شورای  اسلامی نیز با اشاره به موضوعات و ایرادات مطروحه گفت: در این رابطه نمی  توان تنها تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی را برای یک سال ملاک موضوع پذیرش قرار داد از  این رو باید این ابهامات بار دیگر به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاع داده شده تا  مورد بررسی و اصلاح قرار گیرد.  براساس تبصره 7 ماده واحده طرح  مذکور که از سوی نمایندگان مورد ایراد و ابهام قرار گرفته، تأثیر سوابق  تحصیلی برای سال 1395 به صورت مثبت خواهد بود./         پایان پیام

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دیگ ترمیم نیست ؟


باید دید آیا اموزش و پرورش از خیر 5.000.000.000 تومانی(میانگین) که از این راه دستش میاد میگذره!!

----------


## ismail1373

دوستان این آخرین حرف من هست..اطمینان داشته باشین که دیگه تاثیر مثبت امکان نداره..از طرفی سه وزارت خانه خواهان تاثیر قطعی هست .هفته دیگه هم به احتمال زیاد جلسات پایانی دوره نهم باشه وتعداد نماینده های حاضر در جلسه علنی کمترهم خواه شد واین یعنی:استراتژی دکتر زاهدی.
تعدادنماینده ها کم=افزایش احتمال تصویب طرح ...
تیتر امروز:رسالت آموزش و پرورش در حال تحقق یافتن..

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوستان این آخرین حرف من هست..اطمینان داشته باشین که دیگه تاثیر مثبت امکان نداره..از طرفی سه وزارت خانه خواهان تاثیر قطعی هست .هفته دیگه هم به احتمال زیاد جلسات پایانی دوره نهم باشه وتعداد نماینده های حاضر در جلسه علنی کمترهم خواه شد واین یعنی:استراتژی دکتر زاهدی.
> تعدادنماینده ها کم=افزایش احتمال تصویب طرح ...
> تیتر امروز:رسالت آموزش و پرورش در حال تحقق یافتن..


افرین موافقم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

تبصره 7 این طرح که تصریح می‌کند تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای سال 95 به  صورت مثبت خواهد بود مورد اعتراض برخی نمایندگان قرار گرفت و آن را مغایر  با عدالت دانستند لذا برای تصمیم‌گیری در مورد این تبصره اصلاحیه این طرح  برای بار دیگر با 124 رأی موافق، 43 رأی مخالف و 5 رأی ممتنع از مجموع 217  نماینده حاضر در صحن ارجاع داده شد.

----------


## aliiran20

> بی معرفت نباشیم.برای همه باید مثبت باشه


*منکه میگم کلا اصلا معدل تاثیر نداشته باشه حتی مثبت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!باید ببینیم کمسیون چی را میآره تو صحن یکشنبه !!!!!*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> باید دید آیا اموزش و پرورش از خیر 5.000.000.000 تومانی(میانگین) که از این راه دستش میاد میگذره!!



یعنی اگه ترمیم داشته باشیم باید مفت باشه ؟؟؟


بعد کارت ملی برای دانشگاه مهمه ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> یعنی اگه ترمیم داشته باشیم باید مفت باشه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> بعد کارت ملی برای دانشگاه مهمه ؟


اره عزیزم مهمه.موقع ثبت نام میخان

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> حداقلش برا ما 95 ایا مثبت میشد و شما میتونسین ترمیم بدین.اینجوری با این منوال دیگه هیچ امیدی به مثبت شدن نیس.حالا ما چکار کنیم با ترمیم؟؟؟؟


برای 95یا مثبت میشد ولی سالهای بعد به همون منوال قبل بود ! ما نباید به یه سال راضی باشیم . ترمیم هم فقط یک بار هست اونم با اونهمه وقتی که باید براش بذاری نمیارزه ، تازه طرف 19.5 هم بیاره باز ضرر میکنه چون یه 20ی هم هست ...
شما نمیخواد کاری کنی . بشین درست رو بخون ما مثبتش میکنیم

----------


## -AMiN-

> یعنی اگه ترمیم داشته باشیم باید مفت باشه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> بعد کارت ملی برای دانشگاه مهمه ؟


اگر هم مهم باشه دو ماه طول میکشه بیاد بعد کنکور برو بگیر میرسه تا ثبت نام

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اره عزیزم مهمه.موقع ثبت نام میخان


با شناسنامه نمیشه ؟؟

به من بعد 2 3 ماه نوبت دادن امزوز وقتش ولی اصلا حوضله ندارم برم ! 
فردا نمیشه برم ؟ یا ابطال میشه ؟

----------


## samasama

بچه ها چی شده ?

----------


## mohammadi91

> برای 95یا مثبت میشد ولی سالهای بعد به همون منوال قبل بود ! ما نباید به یه سال راضی باشیم . ترمیم هم فقط یک بار هست اونم با اونهمه وقتی که باید براش بذاری نمیارزه ، تازه طرف 19.5 هم بیاره باز ضرر میکنه چون یه 20ی هم هست ...
> شما نمیخواد کاری کنی . بشین درست رو بخون ما مثبتش میکنیم


چه خوش خیال رای مثت که هر بار رای نمیاره ...به نظرم بهتره بریم سراغ کنکور بیشتر سرکار نریم

----------


## saj8jad

> مثل اینکه شما اصن نمی دونی قضیه چیه


چرا بزرگوار

گفتن صرفا واسه 95 تاثیر مثبت باشه که لاریجانی گفت : اگر مثبت خوبه خب واسه همه سال ها مثبت باشه و ...

----------


## mohammadi91

> بچه ها چی شده ?


ه  گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، نمایندگان در نشست علنی امروز (سه‌شنبه،  21 اردیبهشت) مجلس شورای اسلامی، در جریان بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی به علت برخی ابهامات در  بندهای ماده واحده، این طرح را با 124موافق، 43 مخالف، 5 ممتنع، از مجموع  217 نماینده حاضر در جلسه برای دومین بار جهت اصلاح بیشتر به کمیسیون  آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس ارجاع دادند.  در نشست علنی امروز مجلس و در  جریان بررسی بندهای ماده واحده طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در  دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی، برخی از نمایندگان به تبصره 7 ماده واحده  این طرح که در رابطه با تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی تنها برای سال 1395 بود ایراد  گرفتند.  دکتر لاریجانی رئیس مجلس شورای  اسلامی نیز با اشاره به موضوعات و ایرادات مطروحه گفت: در این رابطه نمی  توان تنها تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی را برای یک سال ملاک موضوع پذیرش قرار داد از  این رو باید این ابهامات بار دیگر به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاع داده شده تا  مورد بررسی و اصلاح قرار گیرد.  براساس تبصره 7 ماده واحده طرح  مذکور که از سوی نمایندگان مورد ایراد و ابهام قرار گرفته، تأثیر سوابق  تحصیلی برای سال 1395 به صورت مثبت خواهد بود./         پایان پیام

----------


## biology115

> ه  گزارش خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت، نمایندگان در نشست علنی امروز (سه‌شنبه،  21 اردیبهشت) مجلس شورای اسلامی، در جریان بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی به علت برخی ابهامات در  بندهای ماده واحده، این طرح را با 124موافق، 43 مخالف، 5 ممتنع، از مجموع  217 نماینده حاضر در جلسه برای دومین بار جهت اصلاح بیشتر به کمیسیون  آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس ارجاع دادند.  در نشست علنی امروز مجلس و در  جریان بررسی بندهای ماده واحده طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در  دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی، برخی از نمایندگان به تبصره 7 ماده واحده  این طرح که در رابطه با تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی تنها برای سال 1395 بود ایراد  گرفتند.  دکتر لاریجانی رئیس مجلس شورای  اسلامی نیز با اشاره به موضوعات و ایرادات مطروحه گفت: در این رابطه نمی  توان تنها تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی را برای یک سال ملاک موضوع پذیرش قرار داد از  این رو باید این ابهامات بار دیگر به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاع داده شده تا  مورد بررسی و اصلاح قرار گیرد.  براساس تبصره 7 ماده واحده طرح  مذکور که از سوی نمایندگان مورد ایراد و ابهام قرار گرفته، تأثیر سوابق  تحصیلی برای سال 1395 به صورت مثبت خواهد بود./         پایان پیام


بالاخره ما نفهمیدیم تاثیر 95 به چه صورت هست ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اقا یکی جواب منو بده مهمه  :Yahoo (21):  
کارت ملی برای دانشگاه مهمه ؟؟؟

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان عزیز اگر واقعا عدالت آموزشی مطرح باشه اصلا فقط کنکور ولی فعلا با شرایط موجود باید ببینیم کمسیون آموزش که با هزار اگر و اما با تاثیر مثبت در سال 95 موافقت کرد با تاثیر مثبت در سال های بعد هم موافق می کند ...اگر برای حل این مسئله اشکال امروز نمایندگان شاید اصلا بزنند تبصره 7 را حذف کنند بره پی کارش ..اون موقع میشه بازی 2 سر باخت ...*

----------


## mohammadi91

> بالاخره ما نفهمیدیم تاثیر 95 به چه صورت هست ؟؟؟؟؟



نوشته که مثبت رای نیاورد برگشت کمیسیون

----------


## maryam.23

آخر چی شد ؟

----------


## lover sick

بعضی از بچه های انجمن متاسفانه یه ذره بی معرفت هستن. ..فقط به فکر خودمون نباشیم...باید کاری کنیم که سوابق کلا مثبت بشه...اتفاقا لاریجانی کار خوبی کرد...البته ربطی به لاریجانی نداشت...یه نماینده به نام سلیمی با قید سال95  مخالفت کرد...وگرنه لاریجانی داشت همون طرح کمیسیون رو به رای می ذاشت...

----------


## mohammadi91

> آخر چی شد ؟


واضح نوشته که

----------


## aliiran20

> بالاخره ما نفهمیدیم تاثیر 95 به چه صورت هست ؟؟؟؟؟


*دیگه سال 95 و یا 96 نداره ..هر چیمطرح بشه باید برای همه ی سال ها باشه ....باید ببینیم کمسیون زیر بار طرح اینکه برای همه سال ها مثبت باشه میره ...*

----------


## biology115

> اقا یکی جواب منو بده مهمه  
> کارت ملی برای دانشگاه مهمه ؟؟؟


بله عزیز ، واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه لازمه

اگر هم کارت ملی نداری یا ثبت نامت نمیکنه یا ثبت نامت میکنه ولی ناقص ،

که باید هرچه زودتر کاملش کنی ...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> بی معرفت نباشیم.برای همه باید مثبت باشه


اهای کسایی که حرف از عدالت میزنین عدالت فقط برای خودتون یا برای همه ایکه باز میشه تبعیض اگه 95 تنها مثبت باشه 
پس باید هم95 هم96 هم 97 مثبت باشه 
کی دیگه وقت داره اینهمه وقت بذارهب رای تشریحی ترمیم 
ب فکر سال های بعدم باشین 
مطمئنم همین کسایی که میگن فقط 95 مثبت 96 ب درک همین کسایی هستن ک سر دعاهاشون میگن خدایا ما رو موفق کن بقیه بدرک :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam.23

یعنی سال 95 تاثیر مثبته باقی سالا مستقیم ؟

----------


## aliiran20

> بعضی از بچه های انجمن متاسفانه یه ذره بی معرفت هستن. ..فقط به فکر خودمون نباشیم...باید کاری کنیم که سوابق کلا مثبت بشه...اتفاقا لاریجانی کار خوبی کرد...البته ربطی به لاریجانی نداشت...یه نماینده به نام سلیمی با قید سال95  مخالفت کرد...وگرنه لاریجانی داشت همون طرح کمیسیون رو به رای می ذاشت...


*دوست عزیز بحث معرفت نیست ....بحث اینه که با هزار تا اگرو اما سال 95 را مثبت کردن چون ترمیم برای امسل مطرح نبود و بخاطر این در حقیقت گفتند که اجحاف نشه در حق امسالی ها ولی سال 96 به بعد امکان ترمیم وجود داشت ..من شخصا با هر نوع تاثیر مخالف هستم ..ولی اگر یکشنبه برای حل این مشکل بزنند همه را نابود کنه و بگه برا ی همه سال ها قطعی !!!اون موقع چی ..بحث بین بد و بدتر هستش...*

----------


## samasama

دوستان عزیزم این ما کنکوری های ۹۵ هستیم ک وضعیت بد داریم ۹۶ که ۳ نوبت امتحان ترمیم پیش رو دارن سومی هاشون ک هنوز امتحان نهایی ندادن

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اهای کسایی که حرف از عدالت میزنین عدالت فقط برای خودتون یا برای همه ایکه باز میشه تبعیض اگه 95 تنها مثبت باشه 
> پس باید هم95 هم96 هم 97 مثبت باشه 
> کی دیگه وقت داره اینهمه وقت بذارهب رای تشریحی ترمیم 
> ب فکر سال های بعدم باشین 
> مطمئنم همین کسایی که میگن فقط 95 مثبت 96 ب درک همین کسایی هستن ک سر دعاهاشون میگن خدایا ما رو موفق کن بقیه بدرک



سلام دوست عزیز. 


من خودم کنکوری 95 هستم. ولی خدا شاهده از اینکه امروز رای نیاورد میترسم بگن همین 95 هم ب درک عین قبل همه قطعی میمونه و سال ب سال افزایش هم پیدا میکنه. :Yahoo (9): 

کنکوری های 96 و 97 از الان ب نظر من اصلا ریسک نکنن و سفت و سخت بچسبن ب نهایی یا حتی اگه خراب شد ترمیم رو فرصت دارن.(هم شهریور هم دی) ولی کنکوری 95 چی؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> یعنی سال 95 تاثیر مثبته باقی سالا مستقیم ؟


نه هنوز هیچی تصویب نشده این طرح رو اوردن ولی رای نیاورد

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> یعنی سال 95 تاثیر مثبته باقی سالا مستقیم ؟


هنوز مشخص نیست 
سال 95 تنها نباید مثبت باشه 
امروز طرح مثبت پیشنهاد شد که نماینده ها موافق مثبت بودن ...بودند ولی بخاطر اینکه قید شده بود فقط سال 95 مثبت طرح دوباره ب کمسیون رفت تا همه سال ها رو مثبت کنن نه 95 تنها بلکه 95 و 96 و 97
موفق باشین

----------


## Dan_Gh

> تبصره 7 این طرح که تصریح می‌کند تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای سال 95 به  صورت مثبت خواهد بود مورد اعتراض برخی نمایندگان قرار گرفت و آن را مغایر  با عدالت دانستند لذا برای تصمیم‌گیری در مورد این تبصره اصلاحیه این طرح  برای بار دیگر با 124 رأی موافق، 43 رأی مخالف و 5 رأی ممتنع از مجموع 217  نماینده حاضر در صحن ارجاع داده شد.


ینی به تاثیر مثبت،رای موافق دادن دیگه؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> ینی به تاثیر مثبت،رای موافق دادن دیگه؟


نخیر 124 نفر گفتن تاثیر مثبت این طوری درست نیست بره کمیسیون ..

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ینی به تاثیر مثبت،رای موافق دادن دیگه؟


آره موافق مثبت بودن ولی بخاطر 95 تنها بود برگشت خورد کمسیون همینه که میگم

----------


## ali.rainy

رفت کمیسیون برای هفته بعد؟

----------


## mohammadi91

> رفت کمیسیون برای هفته بعد؟


اره ..

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> نخیر 124 نفر گفتن تاثیر مثبت این طوری درست نیست بره کمیسیون ..


تاثیر مثبت باهاش موافق بودن 
ولی بخاطر قید کردن سال 95 مخالفت ایجاد شد که من از این بابات خوشحالم چون عدالت برای همه نه فقط برای 95 ای ها (البته خودم 95 ای هستم)

----------


## ali.rainy

من که می گم تا زمانی که هر سه سال نهایی بشه مثبت باشه یهتره

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> هنوز مشخص نیست 
> سال 95 تنها نباید مثبت باشه 
> امروز طرح مثبت پیشنهاد شد که نماینده ها موافق مثبت بودن ...بودند ولی بخاطر اینکه قید شده بود فقط سال 95 مثبت طرح دوباره ب کمسیون رفت تا همه سال ها رو مثبت کنن نه 95 تنها بلکه 95 و 96 و 97
> موفق باشین



داداش تا این زاهدی و فیاضی در رای کمیسیون آموزش هستن. اینقد خوش بین نباش بهشون. من میترسم همه این کار ها رو کردن ک بره هفته آخر تا هم مجلس خلوت تر باشه و رای

کمتری بخوان و بعدش هم همونطوری ک امکات داره هر سه سال + بشه از اونورم بگن اصن همون قطعی بمونه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> داداش تا این زاهدی و فیاضی در رای کمیسیون آموزش هستن. اینقد خوش بین نباش بهشون. من میترسم همه این کار ها رو کردن ک بره هفته آخر تا هم مجلس خلوت تر باشه و رای
> 
> کمتری بخوان و بعدش هم همونطوری ک امکات داره هر سه سال + بشه از اونورم بگن اصن همون قطعی بمونه


قطعی نیست مطمئن باش :Yahoo (105):

----------


## aliiran20

> نوشته که مثبت رای نیاورد برگشت کمیسیون


*اینو شما از کجا آوردید ..بخاطر قید سال  تصویب نشد ..نظر نمایندگان اتفاقا این بود میگفتن برا ی* *همه سال ها مثبت* *باشه ....ایرادشون به سال بود و نه تاثیر مثبت !!!!!!*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> قطعی نیست مطمئن باش


خدا شاهده + بشه ب نفع همه هست حتی اون معدل 20 هایی ک فکر میکنن خیلی جلو هستن :Yahoo (20): (چون در حقیقت و عمل با تاثیر قطعی اصلا اینطور نیس)

ایشالا ک همینطور ک میگین بشه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammadi91

> *اینو شما از کجا آوردید ..بخاطر قید سال  تصویب نشد ..نظر نمایندگان اتفاقا این بود میگفتن برا ی* *همه سال ها مثبت* *باشه ....ایرادشون به سال بود و نه تاثیر مثبت !!!!!!
> *


منظورم مثبت 95 بود ؟؟؟رای اورد نه نیاورد

----------


## politician

دوستان امروزاتفاق خیلی خوبی افتادچون اکثرنماینده هافریادمیزدن که کلامثبت بشه ولاریجانی هم خیلی خوب جلسه اداره کردحالاهمه بایدلاریجانی روآگاه کنیم که تاثیرقطعی مخالف رای دیوان عدالت اداریه چون خبرنداره اینجوری به سادگی میتونه مانع ازتصویب طرح بشه پس همه پیامک بدیم که تاثیربایدمثبت باشه

----------


## lover sick

اونایی که میگن سال96 فرصت ترمیم هست...برای ترمیم یه ماه باید وقت بذارن. ..تازه معلوم نیست دوباره نمره خوب بیاره ...حضرت محمد:آنچه برای خود میپسندی برای دیگران هم بپسند و آنچه برای خود نمیپسندی برای دیگران هم نپسند...ضمنا اکثرنماینده ها میگفتن کلا تاثیر رو مثبت کنین...مشخصه که نماینده ها آگاه تر شدن...امیدوارباشید...کی فکر میکرد زاهدی با تاثیر مثبت توو سال 95 موافقت کنه...تماس ها و پیامک ها مفید بوده...

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوستان امروزاتفاق خیلی خوبی افتادچون اکثرنماینده هافریادمیزدن که کلامثبت بشه ولاریجانی هم خیلی خوب جلسه اداره کردحالاهمه بایدلاریجانی روآگاه کنیم که تاثیرقطعی مخالف رای دیوان عدالت اداریه چون خبرنداره اینجوری به سادگی میتونه مانع ازتصویب طرح بشه پس همه پیامک بدیم که تاثیربایدمثبت باشه


چی رو اگاه کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟این داستان نمی خواد تمام شه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/اگه قطعی شه حتما نوبت اگاه کردن شورای نگهبان  هست 
دوست عزیز الان بحث سال مطرح هست نه مثبت یا قطعی

----------


## politician

درسته اگه به کمیسیون ونماینده هاهمینجوری فشاربیاریم باعث میشه سال های95 96 97مثبت بشه پس پیامک بزنیم وزنگ بزنیم واین طرح بهشون پیشنهادبدیم

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها به آگاهسازیتون اطلاع بدید بخدا اگر این اعتراضا نبود الان حکم دیوان مالیده میشید

این دو سه نفری هم که در این تاپیک میگن تاثیر مثبت بی عدالتیه بخوان نخوان برای ورود به دانشگاه باید مباحث رو تستی بخونند خوندن تشریحیشون بدرد .... :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aliiran20

طرح اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای اجرا در سال 95 به کمیسیون ارجاع شد

----------


## mohammadi91

> درسته اگه به کمیسیون ونماینده هاهمینجوری فشاربیاریم باعث میشه سال های95 96 97مثبت بشه پس پیامک بزنیم وزنگ بزنیم واین طرح بهشون پیشنهادبدیم


زنگ بزنیم شاید تا کنکور 98 تموم شد

----------


## aliiran20

> درسته اگه به کمیسیون ونماینده هاهمینجوری فشاربیاریم باعث میشه سال های95 96 97مثبت بشه پس پیامک بزنیم وزنگ بزنیم واین طرح بهشون پیشنهادبدیم


*دوست عزیز باید برا ی همه سال ها مثبت باشد ..امروز بخاطر قید سال 1395 برگشت خورد..باید قید بشه* *برای همه ی سال ها مثبت باشه*

----------


## AmirAria

واقعا به نظرم محمد علی شاه قاجار یه چیزی میدونست مجلس رو به توپ بست 
5 ماهه توی این مملکت یه قانون رو نمیتونن درست کنن!!!

----------


## mohammadi91

امروز بد جوری ضربه خوردیم حالا بعضی ها خوشبین باشن ولی به نظر من قطعی خواهد بود .امیدوارم هرچی که خیر هست هر چند ده سال دیگه :Yahoo (94):  اتفاق بیفته تا ده سال دیگه بررسی تمام نمیشه ..

----------


## Calvin Harris

دوستان من امروز رو پیگیری نکردم میشه بگین چی شد؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammadi91

> دوستان من امروز رو پیگیری نکردم میشه بگین چی شد؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


وای دوباره توضیح :Yahoo (19): هیچی دوست عزیز فعلا سرکاریم

----------


## Calvin Harris

> وای دوباره توضیحهیچی دوست عزیز فعلا سرکاریم


شرمنده امروز کلاس بودم نشد گوش بدم الان مثبت شد؟

----------


## Ali TiR

> خدا شاهده + بشه ب نفع همه هست حتی اون معدل 20 هایی ک فکر میکنن خیلی جلو هستن(چون در حقیقت و عمل با تاثیر قطعی اصلا اینطور نیس)
> 
> ایشالا ک همینطور ک میگین بشه


*نه این تحلیل اشتباهه . تاثیر حتی به صورت مثبت هم به ضرر معدل پایینا هست . 

درسته با تاثیر مثبت واسه کسایی که معدلشون پایینه معدل تاثیر داده نمیشه ، اما واسه معدل بالا ها که تاثیر داده میشه !! اینطوری اونایی که معدل بالا داشتن رتبه شون بهتر میشه و ترازشون بالاتر میره و معدل پایینا خود به خود رتبه شون بدتر میشه ... چون با بهتر شدن رتبه معدل بالاها رتبه معدل پایینا بدتر میشه ... . هر چن تاثیر مثبت از قطعی بهتره . 

اما واسه من که به شخصه معدلم پایینه فرق زیادی نمی کنه . فقط با درصد های بالا در کنکور می تونم جبران کنم .*

----------


## After4Ever

> شرمنده امروز کلاس بودم نشد گوش بدم الان مثبت شد؟



کمیسیون خواست برای امسال رو مثبت کنه لاریجانی گفت برای سال های بعد  هم باید مشخص بشه

----------


## Tzar

> شرمنده امروز کلاس بودم نشد گوش بدم الان مثبت شد؟


داشت برای 95مثبت شد که نماینده ها گفتن این قانون ابهام داره! اگه میخواین مثبت کنین باید سالای بعد هم مثبت باشه 
دوباره رفت به کمیسیون

----------


## aliiran20

> *نه این تحلیل اشتباهه . تاثیر حتی به صورت مثبت هم به ضرر معدل پایینا هست . 
> 
> درسته با تاثیر مثبت واسه کسایی که معدلشون پایینه معدل تاثیر داده نمیشه ، اما واسه معدل بالا ها که تاثیر داده میشه !! اینطوری اونایی که معدل بالا داشتن رتبه شون بهتر میشه و ترازشون بالاتر میره و معدل پایینا خود به خود رتبه شون بدتر میشه ... چون با بهتر شدن رتبه معدل بالاها رتبه معدل پایینا بدتر میشه ... . هر چن تاثیر مثبت از قطعی بهتره . 
> 
> اما واسه من که به شخصه معدلم پایینه فرق زیادی نمی کنه . فقط با درصد های بالا در کنکور می تونم جبران کنم .*


*نه دوست عزیز ..اینطور نیست ..تاثیر مثبت باتاثیر قطعی خییییییییییییییییییییییلی فرق میکنه ...
در فرقش همین بس که رستگار رحمانی با معدل 13/90 و تاثیر مثبت رتبه اش شد 1 یک 
ولی ایشون باتاثیر قطعی معدل رتبشون بین 500 تا 1000 میشد...*

----------


## Ali TiR

> *نه دوست عزیز ..اینطور نیست ..تاثیر مثبت باتاثیر قطعی خییییییییییییییییییییییلی فرق میکنه ...
> در فرقش همین بس که رستگار رحمانی با معدل 13/90 و تاثیر مثبت رتبه اش شد 1 یک 
> ولی ایشون باتاثیر قطعی معدل رتبشون بین 500 تا 1000 میشد...*


من که نمیگم فرق نمیکنه . میگم هر جفتش به ضرر معدل پایینا هست . اما بین بد (تاثیر +) و بدتر (تاثیر قطعی) بد بهتره ! و حرف شما هم کاملا درسته .

----------


## politician

> *دوست عزیز باید برا ی همه سال ها مثبت باشد ..امروز بخاطر قید سال 1395 برگشت خورد..باید قید بشه* *برای همه ی سال ها مثبت باشه*



اشتباه نکن دراونصورت قانون نقض میشه فقط تازمانی میشه مثبت باشه که سه پایه نهایی نباشن پس به سادگی میتونیم نماینده هاروراضی کنیم که تاسال97مثبت باشه

----------


## Calvin Harris

ای بابا خب امسال رو مثبت میکردن دیگه...... چه تضمینی هست رفت کمیسیون یهو قطعی نشه؟؟؟؟ ..... امروز سر مثبت به توافق رسیدن؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## edris.sanandaj

رستگار رحمانی همه رو صد زد!

----------


## politician

> من که نمیگم فرق نمیکنه . میگم هر جفتش به ضرر معدل پایینا هست . اما بین بد (تاثیر +) و بدتر (تاثیر قطعی) بد بهتره ! و حرف شما هم کاملا درسته .


تاثیرمعدل مثبت بیش ترنمایشی است وبرای رتبه های تکرقمی ودورقمی مهمه واصلاتاثیری زیادی توجابجایی رتبه نداره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ای بابا خب امسال رو مثبت میکردن دیگه...... چه تضمینی هست رفت کمیسیون یهو قطعی نشه؟؟؟؟ ..... امروز سر مثبت به توافق رسیدن؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


شما به فکر خودتون هستید ولی فک نمیکنید یک درصد امسال رتبه ای که میخواید نیارید سال بعد با چ روحیه ای میخواید درس بخونید ؟؟؟ ما این همه پیگیری نکردیم برای یه سال ، کمیسیون هم هرچی بنویسه ما طرح های خودمون رو داریم ، طرح تاثیر مثبت هنوز سر جاشه

----------


## Tzar

> ای بابا خب امسال رو مثبت میکردن دیگه...... چه تضمینی هست رفت کمیسیون یهو قطعی نشه؟؟؟؟ ..... امروز سر مثبت به توافق رسیدن؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


کمیسیون راضی شده بود به مثبت شدن ولی فقط برای سال 95
میخواستن امسال مثبت بشه سالای بعد قطعی (چون ترمیم هست )
همین کارو خراب کرد.... مجلس تصمیمی میخواد که هم برای امسال باشه هم سالای بعد.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> *نه این تحلیل اشتباهه . تاثیر حتی به صورت مثبت هم به ضرر معدل پایینا هست . 
> 
> درسته با تاثیر مثبت واسه کسایی که معدلشون پایینه معدل تاثیر داده نمیشه ، اما واسه معدل بالا ها که تاثیر داده میشه !! اینطوری اونایی که معدل بالا داشتن رتبه شون بهتر میشه و ترازشون بالاتر میره و معدل پایینا خود به خود رتبه شون بدتر میشه ... چون با بهتر شدن رتبه معدل بالاها رتبه معدل پایینا بدتر میشه ... . هر چن تاثیر مثبت از قطعی بهتره . 
> 
> اما واسه من که به شخصه معدلم پایینه فرق زیادی نمی کنه . فقط با درصد های بالا در کنکور می تونم جبران کنم .*


داداش یکی عین من ک معدلش 16.8 هست قطعا باید یه فرقی با اونی ک معدلش 19.8 هست داشته باشم.(اون بیشتر از من تلاش کرده و بیشتر شده پس حقشه پاداشی واسه این معدلش بگیره)

ب هرحال دوستانی ک معدل پایینی دارن و نگران هستن میتونن برای کنکور 96 فکر ترمیم باشن اینطوری هیچ نگرانی نخواهند داشت :Yahoo (83):

----------


## politician

> ای بابا خب امسال رو مثبت میکردن دیگه...... چه تضمینی هست رفت کمیسیون یهو قطعی نشه؟؟؟؟ ..... امروز سر مثبت به توافق رسیدن؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


خب براهمین هم بایدپیامک هاروزیادکنیم تاتاثیرمثبت شه چون بیش ترنماینده هابه تاثیرمثبت راضی شدن دیگه به تاثیرقطعی رای نمیدن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش یکی عین من ک معدلش 16.8 هست قطعا باید یه فرقی با اونی ک معدلش 19.8 هست داشته باشم.(اون بیشتر از من تلاش کرده و بیشتر شده پس حقشه پاداشی واسه این معدلش بگیره)
> 
> ب هرحال دوستانی ک معدل پایینی دارن و نگران هستن میتونن برای کنکور 96 فکر ترمیم باشن اینطوری هیچ نگرانی نخواهند داشت


من شک دارم شما معدلوت 16.8 دهم باشه ! اگه اینطوره از سامانه سوابق تحصیلیتون یه عکس بگیرید لطفا . وگرنه تشنج ایجاد نکنید الان وضعیت برای ما خوب شده ، تاثیر مثبت هم برای همه عادلانه هست

----------


## politician

احمقانه ترین راه ترمیم معدله پس اصلابه ترمیم فکرنکنین چون باتست اززمین تااسمون فرق داره فقط وقت آدم گرفته میشه مثلادونمره بایدفرمول اثبات کنی که اصلابه کارکنکورنمیاد یاتو دینی بایدکلمه کلمه بنویسیم یاتوزیست اون هم طبق معیارهای خودشون

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> من شک دارم شما معدلوت 16.8 دهم باشه ! اگه اینطوره از سامانه سوابق تحصیلیتون یه عکس بگیرید لطفا . وگرنه تشنج ایجاد نکنید الان وضعیت برای ما خوب شده ، تاثیر مثبت هم برای همه عادلانه هست


جوابتون رو توی پیام خصوصی دادم و امیدوارم اینقدر جسارت داشته باشین ک بعدش اگه اشتباهی نظری دادین و بدون شواهد حرفی زدید بعدا بتونید بگید من اشتباه کردم و اینطوری نبوده. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ali77

من به شخصه موافق اینم که امسال مثبت بشه و سال بعد قطعی ولی به شرط  امکان ترمیم در شهریور ماه و تاثیرش در 96.به نظرتون این چیزی که میگم ممکنه؟

----------


## politician

دوستان طرحتون روبه تک تک نماینده ها پیام بدین اگه چنین طرحی مطرح بشه حتمارای قاطع میاره چون موافقه رای دیوان هم میشه وقانون مجلس هم اینجوری نقض نمیشه وهمه راضی میشن البته کمیسیون خیلی لجبازه

----------


## politician

انسان عاقل هیچ وقت به ترمیم فکرنمیکنه چون هم وقت آدم میگیره هم هزینه داره وقتی راه بهتری هست چرابه ترمیم فکرکنیم؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

اههههههههههه....خب چرا کلا تاءثیر واسه سالای بعد هم مثبت نمیذارن....؟؟به تدریج،درصدشو ببرن بالا...؟ :Yahoo (62):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> جوابتون رو توی پیام خصوصی دادم و امیدوارم اینقدر جسارت داشته باشین ک بعدش اگه اشتباهی نظری دادین و بدون شواهد حرفی زدید بعدا بتونید بگید من اشتباه کردم و اینطوری نبوده.


شمارتون تو تلگرام پیدا نمیشه آیدی رو بفرستید . بعد من در مورد چی اشتباه نظر دادم ؟ گفتم شک دارم ، ممنون میشم شما این شک رو برطرف کنید و کارنامتون رو بذارید اینجا

----------


## Ali77

> انسان عاقل هیچ وقت به ترمیم فکرنمیکنه چون هم وقت آدم میگیره هم هزینه داره وقتی راه بهتری هست چرابه ترمیم فکرکنیم؟


وقتی تو شهریور یا دی انجام بشه عاقلانه ترین کاره.و اگر کسی در اون زمانها با توجه به اطلاعاتی که داره و وقتی که برای خوندن داره نتونه یه معدل بالای 19.5 بیاره اون آدم رسما تعطیله و دانشگاه رفتن و کنکور دادنش فقط موجب اشغال شدن بیهوده صندلیا میشه.
ولی با این موافقم که برای ترمیم تو خرداد نمیشه نتیجه گرفت.

----------


## aliiran20

> اتفاقا خیلی خوب شد کمسیون زیر بار تاثیر مثبت رفت حالا باید زیر بار برداشتن سال هم بره
> 
> اون دوستانی که میگن کل تاثیر مثبت رو برمیدارن خواهشن حرف الکی نزن *کلیات روز یکشنبه اصلا رای نیاورد* باید حتما اصلاحش میکردن 
> امروز هم اصلاح کردن ولی مورد قبول نبود
> 
> احتمالا برای 96 و 97 هم تاثیر مثبت خواهد ماند


*دوست عزیز 
من کلا با هر گونه تاثیر مخالفم ..مثبت ..قطعی ..هر نوع تاثیری ..عادلانه ترین راه فقط کنکور هست و لاغیر !!!
ولی مشکل اینه دیگه بحث سال مطرح نیست اصلا ...امروز بخاطر قید سال 1395 طرح برگشت خورد ..یعنی دیگه در اصلاحیه اصلاحیه ی بعدی قید نمیشه که سال فلان و فلان...یا مثبت میشه برای همیشه یا قطعی برای همیشه /*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> شمارتون تو تلگرام پیدا نمیشه آیدی رو بفرستید . بعد من در مورد چی اشتباه نظر دادم ؟ گفتم شک دارم ، ممنون میشم شما این شک رو برطرف کنید و کارنامتون رو بذارید اینجا


شما شمارتو بده من پیدات میکنم عزیزم :Yahoo (20): 

شک رو برا اونی ک شک کرده برطرف میکنم. هر کدوم از بچه های اینجا هم شک دارن دعوتشون میکنم ب پیام خصوصی خودم و شمارمو بگیرن تا شک اونا رو هم برطرف کنم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## مملی تن ها

اهههههههههههههههههه اعصابمون داغون شد اگه باز بخوان ارجاع بدن میرم مجلس ..................... :Y (667):

----------


## politician

> اههههههههههه....خب چرا کلا تاءثیر واسه سالای بعد هم مثبت نمیذارن....؟؟به تدریج،درصدشو ببرن بالا...؟


خب چون قانونی که خودشون تصویب کردن هیچ وقت عوض نمیکنن که

----------


## مملی تن ها

از شانس بدمون اخرای مجلسه دیگه نماینده ها دل به کار نمیدن چون اکثرشون رای نیاوردن

----------


## milad76

دوستان کی دقیقا تاثیر معدل و رای نهایی معلوم میشه؟؟

----------


## مملی تن ها

> دوستان کی دقیقا تاثیر معدل و رای نهایی معلوم میشه؟؟



هر وقت نماینده ها از گیر دادن خسته شن

----------


## politician

> وقتی تو شهریور یا دی انجام بشه عاقلانه ترین کاره.و اگر کسی در اون زمانها با توجه به اطلاعاتی که داره و وقتی که برای خوندن داره نتونه یه معدل بالای 19.5 بیاره اون آدم رسما تعطیله و دانشگاه رفتن و کنکور دادنش فقط موجب اشغال شدن بیهوده صندلیا میشه.
> ولی با این موافقم که برای ترمیم تو خرداد نمیشه نتیجه گرفت.



خب قضیه معدل ازبیخ عیب داره اینجوری اونایی که نمرات بالایی دارن هم شرکت میکنن تانمره بیست بیارن ووقتی معدل اکثربچه هابالا بیاداثرمعدل هم خنثی میشه خب چه کاریه اصلا معدل تاثیرندن دیگه فقط وقت همه روبااین کارشون تلف میکنن

----------


## Dan_Gh

> نخیر 124 نفر گفتن تاثیر مثبت این طوری درست نیست بره کمیسیون ..





> آره موافق مثبت بودن ولی بخاطر 95 تنها بود برگشت خورد کمسیون همینه که میگم





> خب چون قانونی که خودشون تصویب کردن هیچ وقت عوض نمیکنن که


عوض نیس...اصلاحه.. :Yahoo (113):

----------


## مملی تن ها

خوبیش این شد یه سری از انتشاراتی ها که شو من هستن مثله سبطی جلو افتادن بخاطر خودشون خیرشون برای یک بار به ما رسید

----------


## After4Ever

یادمه یکی از دوستام در استرالیا آزمون دامپزشکی شرکت کرد....می گفت اونجا با توجه به رشته ای که می خوای ازت مباحث رو می خوان یا بهتر بگم بارم مباحث بر اساس رشته ی درخواستیه
من موندم این نماینده های احمق چی تو سال سوم دیدن که می خوان 60 درصد گزینش داوطلب بشه!

----------


## aliiran20

طرح اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای اجرا در سال 95 به کمیسیون ارجاع شد

----------


## Ali77

> خب قضیه معدل ازبیخ عیب داره اینجوری اونایی که نمرات بالایی دارن هم شرکت میکنن تانمره بیست بیارن ووقتی معدل اکثربچه هابالا بیاداثرمعدل هم خنثی میشه خب چه کاریه اصلا معدل تاثیرندن دیگه فقط وقت همه روبااین کارشون تلف میکنن


حرفت تا حدودی درسته.ولی اینو مطمئن باش کسی که معدلش بالاس پشت کنکور نمیمونه و حتی اگرم بمونه این ریسکو نمیکنه که نمره 19.5 رو بره مجدد امتحان بده

----------


## AlirezA 1522

ببینید تو تبصره6 همین اصلاحیه زده شده اموزش و پرورش باید جبران سوابق رو اجرایی کنه در صورت اجرایی نکردن برخورد می شه خوب این یعنی چه؟ یعنی اگر بیان تبصره هفت رو حذف کنن و بگن تاثیر برای همه سالها قطعی باشه اونوقت اموزش و پرورش باید ترمیم رو واسه 95 ها هم اجرایی کنه که این هم واسه اموزش و پرورش سخته بنظرم تو اون تبصره7, سال95رو حذف می کنن و می گن تا زمانی که هر سه سال نهایی و استاندارد برگزار نشده تاثیر مثبت باشه و اصلا چیزی به عنوان سال قید نمی کنن

----------


## GHZO7

> خوبیش این شد یه سری از انتشاراتی ها که شو من هستن مثله سبطی جلو افتادن بخاطر خودشون خیرشون برای یک بار به ما رسید


چرا اون اتحادیه پشت کنکوریای 95 ول کردی؟ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## GHZO7

> طرح اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای اجرا در سال 95 به کمیسیون ارجاع شد


اینا هرکاری دلشون میخواد میکنن به ما هم توجهی نمیکنن چرا تو نمیفهمی؟:troll (6):

----------


## Goodbye forever

مجلس برای *دومین* بار طرح دوفوریتی اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مصوب سال 92 برای اجرا در سال 95 را به کمیسیون آموزش* بازگشت داد.*

----------


## aliiran20

> ببخشید شما منظور منو میفهمید؟ 
> 
> من میگم کلیات طرح رای نیاورد روز یکشنبه و توی طرح، صورت جلسه میشه که در تاریخ فلان کلیات رای نیاورد ،بعد شما میگی برای همیشه قطعی میشه؟
> 
> فرض بگیرید این طرح شما بود من میگم کلیات طرح مشکل داره و شما باید اصلاحش  کنید حالا اصلاح میکنید من میگم بازم مشکل داره به نظرت بعد  میشه شما برین طرح  برگردونی به حالت قبل؟؟؟


*
دوست عزیز من ..کلیات طرح رای آورد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!من تعجب میکنم ...جزییات رای نیاورد..کلیات طرح سرجاشه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## aliiran20

> شما جلسه یکشنبه رو گوش دادین؟ 
> برین یکبار دیگه گوش بدین 
> آخرین رای گیری کلیات طرح بود که رای نیاورد که باهنر گفت طرح رو باید برگردوند به کمیسون که ویرایش بشه


*دوست عزیز و محترم من 
من الان لینکشو براتون میذارم ..کلیات را ی آورد ..اون جزییات بود...ما 3 مرحله داشتیم
1- 2 فوریت که را یآورد
2- کلیات که را یآورد
3- جزییات که رای نیاورده تا الان ...*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بیا  لینک پایین رو 
> 
> رادیو فرهنگ - آرشیو و دریافت رایگان برنامه های رادیو فرهنگ در ايران صدا-
> 
> از دقیقه 5 گوش کن


اون ماده واحده بود که رای نیاورد که به کمیسیون ارجاع بشه

----------


## aliiran20

> بیا  لینک پایین رو 
> 
> رادیو فرهنگ - آرشیو و دریافت رایگان برنامه های رادیو فرهنگ در ايران صدا-
> 
> از دقیقه 5 گوش کن


*این برای جزییات هست دوست عزیز من یا همون ماده واحده که 2 بار جزییات کمسیون رای نیاورد و یکبار هم طرح پیشنهادی دکتر توکلی
این لینک  کلیات* 
تصویب کلیات طرح «اصلاحیه قانون حذف کنکور» - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency

----------


## biology115

> بذار نمره های ترمیم خرداد امسال بیاد
> 
> به زودی شاهد این تاپیک هایی با این مضمون میشیم  " ترمیم رو خراب کردم حالا چیکار کنم"
> 
> میگید نه صبر کنید 
> اونم امتحان نهایی امسال اونم فقط یک بار


موافقم ، قطعا این اتفاق میافته ،

اونوقت هست که دیگه کار از کار گذشته ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

ورود به دانشگاه همچنان با کنکور /شرط مجلس برای اعمال سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## fatemeh77

حالا بگذریم از این حرفا، 
سر این قضیه ی معدل با کل قوانین مجلس و فوریت و کمیسیونو اینا آشنا شدم  :Yahoo (94): 
آنتی اسپم : بچه های کنکوری 96 شما رو ب هر چی اعتقاد دارین بشینین سر درس و مشقتون سال بعد معلوم نیس سرتون چی بیاد! همونطور ک ماهم الان معلقیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliiran20

http://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/13...8C%D9%84%DB%8C

*این لینک خیلی مهمه مخصوصا این قسمتش
نماینده مجلس مصاحبه کرده که نماینده ها با تاثیر مثبت موافق هستند ولی زاهدی مخالفه !!!!!
وی افزود: به دلیل ابهامات و نگرانی‌های مطرح میان نمایندگان مجلس، پیشنهادی مطرح شد تا اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور با تأثیر مثبت باشد یعنی دانش‌آموزی که معدلش بالاست از امتیاز آن بهره‌مند شود.عضو کمسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ مقرر شد تا این کمیسیون پیشنهاد مطرح شده را بررسی کند اما رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در مخالفت با آن معتقدند که اصل قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در تلاش برای حذف کنکور و آثار و تبعات منفی آن بر نظام آموزش و پرورش است.*

----------


## ali.rainy

خدا به خیر کنه
رفت هفته بعد؟

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها اگه + شه که فقط واسه دیپلمه های 84 تا 92 هستش خب این کجاش خوبه مگه دیپلمه های 93 و 93 آدم نیستن

----------


## aliiran20

*این خبر باشگاه خبرنگاران یه چیز گفته
خبرگزاری تسنیم یه چیز دیگه 
نماینده هایه چیزه دیگه 
و مهمتر از همه زاهدی ،ببینیم اونچی میگه
عادلانه ترین روش تاثیر مثبت هست (البته بهترین روش حذف سوابق است که فعلا کلیات اجازه این پیشنهاد را نمیدهد)
*خبرگزاری تسنیم - ورود به دانشگاه همچنان با کنکور /شرط مجلس برای اعمال سوابق تحصیلی

طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو متوقف ماند

----------


## zahra.97

کی دیگه باز این موضوع توی مجلس بررسی میشه؟

----------


## REDAXE

> *فردا هم تصمیم گیری نمیشه و موکولش میکنن به یک روز دیگه
> 
> این خط | اینم نشون *
> 
> اگر تصمیم گیری شد اسم من سکینه
> 
> اصلا خودم درخواست میدم نام کاربریم رو به " سکینه " تغییر بدن
> 
> آواتارمم عوض میکنم
> ...


*ناموسا کیف کردین ؟ 
* :Yahoo (83):

----------


## omidfairy

برای کنکور 96 امکانش هست خرداد برای ترمیم معدل شرکت کرد؟

----------


## omidfairy

خرداد 96

----------


## Dan_Gh

> خرداد 96


داداش هنوز تکلیف 95 مشخص نیست...صبر پیشه کن... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mr.mTf

قلبم خالی از حس معدله معجزه اینه
اغوش بیخیالی اروم ترین جای زمینه
مثل قدیما دلم با خبر مجلس نمیلرزه
هنوزم این کنکور ب این معدل می ارزه
امین رستمی-معجزه اینه

----------


## The.Best

نظر شورای نگهبان در مورد طرح سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دوره‌هاي تحصيلات تكميلي در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور

----------


## ali.rainy

> بچه ها اگه + شه که فقط واسه دیپلمه های 84 تا 92 هستش خب این کجاش خوبه مگه دیپلمه های 93 و 93 آدم نیستن



خدا از دهنت بشنوه

----------


## ali.rainy

> نظر شورای نگهبان در مورد طرح سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دوره‌هاي تحصيلات تكميلي در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور


ربطش چی بود

----------


## aliiran20

*تو دستور کار این هفته هست طرح سنج ش و پذیرش ..احتمالا یکشنبه مطرح بشه ..اینم دستو ر کار مجلس* 
معاونت قوانين مجلس شوراي اسلامي - اخبار > دستور کار جلسات علنی مجلس از روز یکشنبه 26 تا سه شنبه 28 اردیبهشت

----------


## Calvin Harris

> بچه ها اگه + شه که فقط واسه دیپلمه های 84 تا 92 هستش خب این کجاش خوبه مگه دیپلمه های 93 و 93 آدم نیستن


کی گفته؟؟؟ اگر مثبت شه برای همه مثبته... اصلا این خانم فاطمه کریمی که اعتراض کرد خودش سال ۹۴ کنکور داد. فرقی نمیکنه سرپیچی از قانون سال نداره که. اگر مثبت شه برای همه مثبته.

----------


## politician

یکی بایدبه سبطی بگه که مامناظره نخواستیم اینجوری بیش تربهونه دست زاهدی میده

----------


## ali.rainy

تو دستور هفته بعد مجلس هست
احتمالا یکشنبه باز بیاد

----------


## AlirezA 1522

یکشنبه به عنوان دومین دستور صحن علنی می یاد

----------


## sohil-20

کسی خبر نداره متن اصلاحیه چیه ؟؟؟ اگه میشه زنگ بزنین نماینده ها ببین باز تو اصلاحیه تاثیر مثبت هست یا نه

----------


## The.Best

> تو دستور هفته بعد مجلس هست
> احتمالا یکشنبه باز بیاد





> یکشنبه به عنوان دومین دستور صحن علنی می یاد


منبع؟

----------


## The.Best

> منبع؟


http://rc.majlis.ir/fa/agenda/download/964963

----------


## The.Best

> کسی خبر نداره متن اصلاحیه چیه ؟؟؟ اگه میشه زنگ بزنین نماینده ها ببین باز تو اصلاحیه تاثیر مثبت هست یا نه


شاید از لینک زیر بشه اصلاحیه رو دید (البته فک کنم جمعه بیاد رو سایت)
::.مجلس شورای اسلامی.::

----------


## The.Best

> یکشنبه به عنوان دومین دستور صحن علنی می یاد

----------


## The.Best

*از دوستان کسی خبری از 8MIT8 نداره؟*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

معلوم نشد بالاخره؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali.rainy

> معلوم نشد بالاخره؟


یک شنبه صبح
24 ساعت دیگه

----------

